# Kottonmouths Chernobyl Single Cola's Grow



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hello y'all! As stated this will be my attempt at growing single cola chernobyls.il post pics this afternoon. 8clones, ffof soil, under cfls&t12s.im using fdd's direction to grow'em.will update later.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 19, 2011)

i got this idea from a post about growing single colas where i saw fdds style.which seems simple enuff.ive got a bunch of things going in my cab(but will limit to 10 sm.plants) 9chernobyl clones(real sm) 2blk dominas&3gdp seedlings.i really only plan to keep 6/8 clones to flower&doms.ill get my pics asap.acsess to comp. Is limited as i use my phone.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 19, 2011)

This is the VERY beggining of this grow.clones were takin 1/2/11 &showed roots(growing outa jiffy cups) 1/15/11& transplanted into 1gal. Containers.1/16/11. I got home late from work,just as lights went out.could only see for a min,but everything looks good.no real growth yet,just perkin' up&getn green again!couple of em im still worried about.but we'll see what happens.I WISH I HAD A COMPUTER.this is something ill havta remedy!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 19, 2011)

Im gonna veg them to 8" & flower them.thats what fdd did& he showed his results.they were awesome.now im no fdd by any means,which is why i stated"attempt"!ive only got 278watts right now.havnt seen it yet,but a buddys hookin' me up w/250w hps to add in flowering.if it falls thru,ill be adding more cfls.i'll worry bout dat later.i got every thing about 6" from 4 4ft t12s&2 23w cfls,just till every thing catches.then add more as it goes.thats about all till i can post pics. *if you've stuck around!*


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 19, 2011)

I guess i should invite comments,advice,tips&insults!lol i know i havnt given anything to look at yet,but any feedback welcome at anytime. Thanx-kottonmouth


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 20, 2011)

Ok-i got it lined up,fuh sho.ill have some pics up today.i checked on'em before work(3am) & everything is good.they always seem bigger in my mind!lmao.anyways,gonna be a long day so ill miss lights on this afternoon.so i got cupl pics this morning too. Post'em this evening.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jan 20, 2011)

When i did my lil sog last grow the natural plant with no toping, fiming or LST yielded the most.
So Would say training lil plants is kind of a waste. Fail 
But i only veged for 30 days. 
Plants ended up about 16 -18 in tall, yield a quarter to a half oz each.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow!scar-thats sik!thats what im shootin' for. Keep in mind i did all these plants as expeiements.didnt think clones would take!had planned a scrog w/3 only.but im shootin' for what u did,but w/10 total.thank u for lookin' in man!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 20, 2011)

The eagle has landed!just gotta call from my buddy-my hps is getn deliverd sat!!! I am so stoked.time to build veg cab maybe!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 20, 2011)

ok,heres my pics. as you can see im still worring about a few of them.i saw the roots on everyone of them,so im waiting it out. if i lose a bunch of them,il havta to change my title and do a scrog!!!j/k anyways,they were all flowering clones and i hear they take a while to go back into veg. idk.im commited now!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 21, 2011)

Checked in on everything this morning.ive got 5 im sure are pickin' up just fine,but the others still yellow&running out leaves.i cant see how they'll stay alive w/out any leaves? Anyone wanna coment on if a clone can make it if its leaves yellow off&die?they still have lil fragments of bud on'em(flowering clones)&they have darkgreen lil round leaves forming?im figuring newgrowth?if they dont change betr or worse,il get close up pic. For help.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jan 21, 2011)

Alot of times the yellow leafs get green an come back to life kinda. As long as they dont dry out an get crispy.
I put ziplock baggie over the party cup/pot. to keep it humid on em, spay once a day. Dont seal the ziper much for some air flow.
If the plants in flower, it takes for ever toget a clone to take off, about a month at the worst.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 21, 2011)

Im thinking their alittle greener.i sprayed them yester day&when i trans.to 1gal.cont. I barely moistened the soil in hopes of makin roots search for water.soo i waterd yesterday w/1/4 strngth mg(for the n)hoping to see change today.they'll be 3wks old&1wk from showing roots this sunday. The viens in the leaves still green.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanx scarhole!ive got questions& i dont wanna hijak anyones thread or start a thread thats been startted a million times.thnx for lookin in on me.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 21, 2011)

Man,the more i think about it,now i know i should've been startin this grow of clones sooner! Not to mention,i think i shoulda took bigger clones. I did make sure they were all 4 nodes& a cupl leaves ea. Just sum leaves dried&died.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jan 22, 2011)

I alway take Super small clones, it just takes a bit longer, keep those clones moist.....


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 22, 2011)

i put clear qrt. Containers(as a dome) w/1/2"hole init for air over the few clones that still looked troubled yesterday. This morning bout 130am b4 work,they look good!1st time ive really been happy w/what im seeing!im hoping for more new growth when i get home.ima try& get pic of new growth&post asap. Update later. I do keep a daily journal @home of EVERYTHING IVE DONE since i took them from mamas.ill begin more detaile post when im sure their get their grow on!


----------



## AKRevo47 (Jan 22, 2011)

kmk what!?

pictures are always better than words! 

everything looks great, make us proud!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 22, 2011)

i know,i know. I wish i could post pics when i take'em. Gota borrow comp,which is a bitch.blahblahblah. Anyways, looks like a rough start-but just wait.things are just startin' to happen!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 23, 2011)

Welp-ive pulled two clones.so [email protected],2doms&3gdp seedlings.ive got pics to post hopfully tomorrow or so.happy w/new growth.should be takin off soon. Ive lst'd the shit outa 1dom&pulled main tops down w/other 2tops.thats about it till i put up somthin to look at.new growth slow&boring,but its beginning to ramp up now.me sooooo happy!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 24, 2011)

*updat on blk. Dominas* just about all signs of nute burn are gone! Ive tried lollipoppin&lst on 1& just tied tops down on other.These are really experiments im tryin- seeing how we pollinated my doms w/homemade sativa strain.so i just wana see what the bud is like; whether or not i wana grow it this outdoor season. Blk dom has citrus smell,but these smell like skunk when u mess w/them! Exciting i must say!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 25, 2011)

quick daily update: a cupl clones really takin off. W/out pics,it just isnt the same.boring w/out pics i know.im trying tho.gdp seedlings taken off,&doms look good.these flowering clones do take awhile to catch.the new leaves coming in sure are wierd lookin! They look like the 1st round leaves when u grow from seed!just a bunch of'em per clone.wierd!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 25, 2011)

ok,i finally got my shit together and posted some pics. some clones lookin better than others;but everyone of them have new growth and white hairs.kinda wierd how some of the pistols have split open and new growth/leaves are beginning to grow out of them! im happy with the dominas.im sure some of you are thinking'what the hell is he doing?' and...idk! anyways,heres the pics. let me know wutcha all think. good or bad,i can take it!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 25, 2011)

btw, my dumbass forgot to get pics of the gdp seedlings.next time.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 26, 2011)

Man,i look back thru the pics&geez-they look sick?! Pictures arnt doing any justice here! They look better in person,or id have gave up already.this is SUCH a slow process. I wont do flowering clones again!thats for sure.the 2 i pulled were the 2 that looked the worst& they had alota roots,so im certain of the rest.waiting for them to grow upwards is killing me.they'll be 1mo old from when they were taken on feb 5th,i think.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 26, 2011)

I tried to journal some pics of the plants i took clones from,but i think it started a new journal.so if any one wants to see my 1st grow that i cloned from!,its in journal#2.i think. My info sez 2 journal entrys. Lame ass phone!i cant tell what the hell im doing!(notice i blame the phone!)lmao


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 26, 2011)

Lights on 9pm- shits startin' to happen! All the lil' pistol lookin things (where the wht hairs grow from) that were poppin open w/leaf stikin out,well now there sets of leaves &growin UPWARDS on stem! 5outa 7 are doing this.ima try& get pic up of it. This is what ive been waiting for!!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning y'all! It is on my end of things! Those lil stem/branches that i was talkin bout-(new leavea& growth) their 1/4" long today!!!all but 1 is doing this. My grow has officially shifted into 2nd gear finally!they're growing fast like i know chernobyl does.at this rate,they'll be 8" in no time&i will flower them.dominas growin fast too.next watring i will start feeding them 1/4 strength mg nute.i dont really feed much in veg. I do use the gh flora nova bloom,sea kelp & mollasses in flower.i didnt use kelp last grow & struggled w/it on 1st grow.im gonna get it down this time.i also have gh vegan tea?- But dont know how to use it.club just started sellin me [email protected] grow! Im off work today,so im hopin to post up pics this afternoon. Wanna show off now branches!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 27, 2011)

heres some more pics from today.the close ups were as close as i could get(alittle too close really!) but the new growth is really growing fast! 1clone has 5 little shoots,another has3,and so on. the dominas are doing good. gdp seedlings taken off too.i transplanted the biggest gdp into 1 gal. cont. today. i also pinched the 2 smaller tops on the domina w/4 main tops.should have few more now.the dom i lst'd is bushing at the ends of the 2 shoots.as i stripped it i left the nubs of the branches i removed hoping bud will still form there.lil leaves keep growing from them and i remove them. anyways,any comments? gonna be next week before i get more pics up,but good growth should happen by then.let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 28, 2011)

They way these clones &everything are takin off,its kinda wierd how everything is doing it at the same time?! There is still 1 that isnt lookin like its gona do anything.ohwell.cant wait to put up more pics!things happenin fast now.maybe as they grow& start lookin like a plant ill get some comments.lmao! J/kiddin!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 28, 2011)

Pretty cool man! We got serated leaves unfolding!im so stoked.there will be big difference in next pics i get to post.i tried feeding doms 1/4strength mgnute.they probly dont need it,but oh well.still got 1clone not showing signs like the rest-gonna leave it for now tho.the gdp's getting big sets of leaves too.anyways,cant wait for morning to see'em again!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 29, 2011)

My goodness these clones are startin to branch.well,i should say3 branching,to popping leaves out&2 kinda idling.doms bushing & gdp's doing the same. Im looking forward to be able to post pics now, due to the fact im proud of the growth now!


----------



## incognegro999 (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL I just noticed your avatar looks like California..Ive seen it a hundred times prolly, haha awesome


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 29, 2011)

haha thanx man.hey,thanx for lookin thru.its been a rough start,but its just about to happen.gonna have new stuff up tues/wed.


----------



## DirtPoor (Jan 29, 2011)

Dang Im surprised you haven't seen much love on this thread...but anyway your ladies are looking sweet!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 29, 2011)

ive thot the same,but w/out eyecandy-nuthin to really comment on.its comin' tho.


----------



## DirtPoor (Jan 29, 2011)

True, well I'll keep an eye on the thread and check it out...some pics will be great though.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 30, 2011)

Im tryin like the devil yo be able to use comp. Tonight,im dyin' to show whats happening! The best clone has 5 branches,2serated leaves per branch;&[email protected] branches,1clone tryin to get its 1st branch out&1 still idling in nuetral.i got a pic from fri nite&then this morning,of the same clone to show how fast this is happeninng.il post pic soon i fricken hope!at this rate im flippin them to 12/12 ina wk or so.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 30, 2011)

Ok- i got time setup for 530 tonight to use comp! Ive had company so ive only got a few;the clones(fri.nite-sun.morn) &1 shot of my doms. I want little single colas so im gona go ahead &set up timers to switch for flowering.im thinking about leavin them in dark for 24hr befor lights come back on. Anyone got any feelings on the 24hr darkness b4 flowering?a fella&i were talkin bout this&found almost same results-he did this&i didnt. anyone wanna put there 2cents in?


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 30, 2011)

I guess i wont do that!lol i figured someone else have tried it. But maybe not.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 30, 2011)

here we go. i got some pics of clone(the best1) friday night and then 2 from this morning.1 pic of my doms and 1 gdp in back corner. ill get more up when things change from here.probly every few days or so.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Jan 30, 2011)

I dont think the 24hrs dark would hurt anything.
Looking good grower.


----------



## WvMade (Jan 30, 2011)

Interesting grow im subed!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanx for stoppin in!!! Its gonna be a wierd ride,but however it turns out,i wont dissappoint.we'll have buds!welp,i goya go feed b4 im off to work.l8r fellas.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 31, 2011)

So i fed w/plain water-2gal. Between all the plants.just enuff till i saw lil runoff.every clone but the 1 in nuetral is branching w/ serated leaves. Maybe im loco,but todays the 1st day of 12/12.lights go [email protected]&bak [email protected] .didnt do the 24hr darkness,just flipt like last grow.will keep daily posts& pics every few days.ill start bloom nutes-idk,prolly2nd wk. After i see them flowering again. The more i think about it-i basiclly cloned buds! Its all a learning process,right?! Live &learn.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Jan 31, 2011)

thanx &+rep to ya scar & wvmade for stoppin by!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 1, 2011)

Tonight will be the 1st time to raise the lights! My doms are so beautiful & growing into the lights! Gdp's very pretty also. Cant forget to mention-few clones have many leaves&all but 1 have branches& leaves. The 1 in neutral popin' 1st leaves today! Pics tomorrow.makin progress now.yesterday 1st day 12/12. Flowering clones never lost there smell either!very exciting! Comments welcomed. Lol -even if its to tell me im an idiot!feel free-


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 1, 2011)

However,im not inviting an arguement! I refuse to argue w/people who break things when there mad; etc etc etc.u get the point!i do want some opinions tho- anyone?


----------



## SCARHOLE (Feb 1, 2011)

Cant wait for the pics..


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 1, 2011)

I should be able to get some up tomorrow. Evryday seems to have big changes.imo! Cant wait to show y'all!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 2, 2011)

View attachment 1419206View attachment 1419201 heres pics from today. lotsa new growth as you can see.didnt get pics of everyone of them,but as they get bigger ill post them individually.some of the new leaves are ram horning pretty bad.the dom i lst'd im hoping for two colas.the other one i just tied the two main tops down to the other two.both doms were topped at 4th node& grew 4 main tops,i just stripped everything off the one dom thats tied over.i forgot a pic of the gdp in 1gal cont.,but heres a cupl of gdp's in partycups.if female,i will flower them in the cups.2 clones doing way better then the rest,but they'll catch up.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 2, 2011)

that trich picture wasn't supposed to be there. it appears to be in my post from my end.what a dummy!lmao i thought i un-clicked it. ohwell.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 2, 2011)

anyone got any idea why the new leaves are ram horning? i heard its from going back into veg.


----------



## DirtPoor (Feb 3, 2011)

Im not sure why the leaves are doing that but the other plants are looking nice


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thank you man. Yeah, my clones(1month old) have been a slow ride,man. But even the jorge cervantes book sez it can be a month b4 they take off.which is right on,its been a mo.&now their takin off. My 2 doms were started beggining of dec,& gdps started 1st wk of jan,i think. we'll get there.


----------



## mane2008 (Feb 3, 2011)

nice to see a chernobyl grow. hope you yield heavy. best of luck bruh, I'll be watching...


----------



## cannabisguru (Feb 3, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> When i did my lil sog last grow the natural plant with no toping, fiming or LST yielded the most.
> So Would say training lil plants is kind of a waste. Fail
> But i only veged for 30 days.
> Plants ended up about 16 -18 in tall, yield a quarter to a half oz each.
> View attachment 1392442View attachment 1392443



Yeah, but those are cute little babies you got there Scar. Takes experience to know how to do that *properly* like you've done it. Those are nice man! 

peace.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 3, 2011)

your totally right guru- it is something you need to know how to do,to do correctly;but im gona try.sink or swim right?! I may fail,&ill never do this again! But im comitted till i fail. I know i can grow good weed,ive done it two grows now.live&learn.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 3, 2011)

I think i mentioned in begining- i took 7 clones 1st,then 5more next day-(didnt think more than MAYBE 4wud make it) w/intentions to do a 3plant scrog.but all the clones rooted,so i thot why not keep'em all& grow 1ft. Tall colas? This grow was ALL an expeirment.at 2wk. Mark,i was gona dump'em & buy clones,but,they rooted!& here i am.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 4, 2011)

ok,so my dom i lst'd keeps growing into the lights,which means when i raise the lights,i got block up everything else!oh wah-right?! Cupl clones branching in a way ididnt expect! Do i snip cupl branches off to keep it single cola? Can someone help w/that question please? I read a clone from flowering plants branch more than reg.clone. Only2 branching like this.looks like they'll make more gr8 clones! Anyone help me w/ ? ? Please?!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 4, 2011)

DAmn! Figures id havta do a grow-a grow that no one has any ideas about! lmao REALLY? Noone has ever cloned from a flowering plant? No advice huh? Sheeeeeesh! Ohwell.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Feb 4, 2011)

cloning off a flowered plant takes alot longer.

i supercrop em over an tie em down if they get 2 big. 
last grow the natural plant yielded the most, with 30 days veg.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 4, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> cloning off a flowered plant takes alot longer.
> 
> i supercrop em over an tie em down if they get 2 big.
> last grow the natural plant yielded the most, with 30 days veg.


 ima google super croping. When u super crop,do u still get single cola?i dont want a tiny normal branching plant. Know what i mean?


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank u scar- ur a hellva guy. I gota find out what super cropping is.


----------



## WvMade (Feb 4, 2011)

its cool as fux it scares me tho i always think ima snap it all the way off.....


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 4, 2011)

hey scar or wvmade,woud 1 of u guys just in ur own words explain how YOU super crop? Im readin on google,i think i understand.ima try it on 1 sunday nite.ive got company till sunday. Any help from anyone would be mucho appreciated!


----------



## WvMade (Feb 4, 2011)

You pinch the steam gently one way then pinch the other way gently just until it cracks a lil and softens up then it should fall at a 90 degree angle. thats in my own words 1 sec ill give yah some better info


----------



## WvMade (Feb 4, 2011)

THIS IS NOT MY INFO I DO NOT TAKE CREDIT!
THIS IS *simpsonsampson420* TUT ON SUPERCROPING!
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/288113-step-step-how-super-crop.html






it's been a while since i've done anything really productive around here.. but since i have a new grow going, and am doing things i often get questions about here For all new growers with questions... Tons of information and answers.. i figured now would be a good time to do a nice new thread...

i love super cropping.. it is by far one of my favorite pruning techniques.. its quick, easy, causes little stress, gets huge results, and gets them quick.. best of all it can be done multiple times during the veg period.. this can mean huge results...

first lets talk a little about super cropping... the idea behind it is to push lower growth up and out... this means more tops, more lower growth that can get flowered, which all leads to heavier yields..

super cropping works by moving the auxins, or growth hormones, from the growth tips to other parts of the plant causing growth to happen below the point of super cropping...

to explain it in a way that makes sense, you basically fool the plant into thinking it has no top.. if the point in which you super cropped formed a horizontal line over the plant, the plant would try to push everything below that line up to give it a top... all the lower branches, instead of growing outward horizontally, will start to bend and grow upwards, vertically... really, everything below the imaginary line the super cropping makes grows vertically verse horizontally...

the end result from super cropping much bushier plant, more tops or branches closer to the light that will flower, and a shorter over all plant...

this can be done to any mj plant.. the only exception is autos.. it can be done once fairly early on.. but the veg life of autos is short so its impossible to get multiple super crops done successfully...

now, although it can be done to every plant, not all plants will react the same.. i urge you to try it on a few branches of a plant before doing the entire plant.. make sure your plant reacts well to it.. i haven't seen any plants that dont enjoy it yet.. but i havent by any means grown everything there is to grow.. 

now... for the slide show...

first, locate your plant... this girl was 3 weeks old monday.. i have super cropped her once or twice already.. you want to wait until there is a good amount of growth.. usually after a week and a half or two weeks your ok...






second, locate the spot on the stem you want to super crop.. remember it will create the imaginary line which all growth below will push up.. usually it is done close to the end of a stem or the main stalk.. i like somewhere under the 1rst to 3rd node set.. depending on how tight the spacing is..






this is where i decided to do her at...






now to start the super cropping... once you pick the spot, you want to gently squeeze the stem between your thumb and pointer finger... you dont want to pinch.. the idea here is to soften the stem.. not to break it... 






this is somewhat what it should look like...






now turn your hand 90 degrees from where you started......






and do the same thing.....






hopefully after this your top will fold over like this...






if you have tops that are higher than the spot you just did do them also...






eventually you'll get to the point you do your entire plant, and it looks like this one when your done...











now a few last things before im done...

first.. please remember to start out doing a few branches at first.. make sure your plant reacts ok to it.. some do better than others... its better to make sure first... but again, i have not grown any that react poorly...

second.. if you tear the stem its ok.. you may get little rips that run vertically up the stem.. its alright if this happens.. your plant will be just fine... trust me.. it happens a lot..

third... be gentle when you squeeze.. you may need to work it a little if the stem is thicker.. this is ok... if you are too rough you will break it off.. i have done that.. topping unwantedly is not a pleasant surprise...

fourth... take your time at first... its nothing you need to rush.. get used to how the stem feels when it pops like you want it to.. how it feels when its softened enough to bend easily.. then build up your speed.. it can take a while to do a larger garden.. and you may want to hurry.. but patience is a virtue here...

lastly... when the spot your super cropped heals up it will more than likely be a thick round ball in the middle of the stem.. this is good.. think of it like scar tissue.. ​


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 4, 2011)

Good shyt wvmade! Uda man! Thank you,im gonna try it on 1 sunday nite. Do the other branching clone later if it goes well.thanx fellas. Its nice to get replies!!


----------



## WvMade (Feb 4, 2011)

No prob man i know how it feels i got like 400 views and only like 40 replys lol


----------



## SCARHOLE (Feb 4, 2011)

*The thumb nail is important, squeze it hard with your nail*, an it wont break. its kinda scary.

I didnt squeeze it hard enough the first time an craked the top off. 
Luckly i had cloning supplys ready an just made another.

Tuck the super croped limb under some leafs or tie down to keep it from growing back straight.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 4, 2011)

so i swapped out 2 of the bulbs in my t12.i put 2 actual gro bulbs-1 in ea. Unit. See what happens.cant wait for lights on!


----------



## incognegro999 (Feb 4, 2011)

Got a link for those bulbs or something similar kotton


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 5, 2011)

THe bulbs are sylvania gro-lux 40w t12. Sez stimulates any plant that thrives in direct sunlight.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 5, 2011)

i thank u guys for the 411 on the supr croping! Thing im wondering,they have 2 nodes of serated this morning,but 3or4 nodes of round leaves.their growin into my lights! Can i do this croping as low as the round leaves?duz it matter where i do it? And the branches i wanna do are thin,this matter?I cant post pics for a few days-sorry.


----------



## WvMade (Feb 5, 2011)

Hmm im prety sure you would only do it to the tops and branches tops


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 5, 2011)

THank u wvmade. Not used to the speedy replies! Man,ima just tie them over.i dont think i want these branches to be this tall.theres like 3" of branch w/round leaves& then the [email protected] tops.i really dont know where to do [email protected] Only 2 are doing this,ill just tie'em over&down. I dont fu*king know!i gotem on 2x4 to keepem up high&havta take 2x4 out from below'em to keepem outa the lights.growing fastr than ANYTHANG else in my cab!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 7, 2011)

so i just tied my 2 branching clones-instead of supr cropping.started 1st 1/4 strnght bloom nute on doms. Will try to get pics up asap.everythang growin great!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 7, 2011)

Wanted to add- 1week exactly of 12/12& my clones showing flowers


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 7, 2011)

My gdp's at 5th&6th nodes- hoping they show sex soon. Lights on 9pm-9am,afraid ill miss the nuts&pollinate my shyt!


----------



## WvMade (Feb 7, 2011)

Nah man nuts will be there for a while before they dump pollen im sure you will catch in time


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 7, 2011)

lord knows im checkin enuff! I thot i read they'll drop pollen with in a week of being able to notice the balls. Even if i get a male,i might pollinate a clone anyways.


----------



## WvMade (Feb 7, 2011)

Yep thats about right u got a week to see them =D. Most plants that take longer to show sex are female but some do end up male


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 7, 2011)

Right on man. Their 1 mo from breaking soil&a week into 12/12. Anytime im sure


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 8, 2011)

so the dominas took 1st bloom feeding very well! Was nervous cuz this strain(for me) is nute sensetive. As for the clones,definatly flowering again! very fast to flower too! Friends computer getn fixed,so gona b cupl days till i post pics. Clones i tied down already shot bak up! The one looks lika spider legs! Pretty cool!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 8, 2011)

so0o0o,i just fukt up! Tried the super cropping,bet u know where im going huh?! Yep,did it to a clone,good.tried the dom w/ 4tops,now 3. Now im cloning a domina! Live&learn.FFFUUUCCCCKKK ME!Lmao


----------



## incognegro999 (Feb 9, 2011)

Sucks man lol..Just moved my ladies put pics up. feels alot better with em behind a door with a lock then just a closet slider


----------



## Turtlehermit (Feb 10, 2011)

hahaha, thats what you get for hurting your poor lady. Let it grow the natural way and it rewards you the best.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 10, 2011)

Turtlehermit said:


> hahaha, thats what you get for hurting your poor lady. Let it grow the natural way and it rewards you the best.


 live &learn. But,understood!


----------



## SCARHOLE (Feb 10, 2011)

Turtlehermit said:


> hahaha, thats what you get for hurting your poor lady. Let it grow the natural way and it rewards you the best.


Nothing natural about how we grow weed. 
In nature our weed would be a stock with a hell of alot of seeds.

High stress training has its place. (making clones, controling growth when they are getting too big ect)

If you veg longer an train the plant, it will yield more than the untrained plant.
But you could get less harvest per year....


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 10, 2011)

Itll workout fine tho.not trippn.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 10, 2011)

whats up scar! Hey,what are the odds a clone will root on my flowering sched? Only 1cabinet,gota try&root on12/12.stupid prolly,but dont wanna throw out the top/clon!its purdy!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 10, 2011)

not to mention,i think my gdp's inpartrycups are f'n males.proly gonna pullem tonight.which is why im ask if clones w/root on12/12?


----------



## SCARHOLE (Feb 10, 2011)

I tried clonieng 12/12 from cutting last grow.
*IT SUX.*
The lil motivation clone In my journal was the only one I kept. 
The others I thew out after a month with almost no growth. But they had mites bad also.
She took another 6 weeks to take off. lol 

I gave up on her once my seeds arrived, an planted the Purple Mtn Berry diesel im testing.
I gave her away.
But last week she had doubbled it size, about 4 in now after 2.5 monthes. lol

I would deffinatly get her 24/7 light. 
Pull her out of the grow box during the dark cycle an put her indoors an leave a light on?
They are little an hideable, it works.

Ps Dont put em outdoors an bring em back into the grow, its how I got my mites...


----------



## grow plenty (Feb 10, 2011)

just read through your thread....i respect your dedication.ill keep looking in on ya. looks good tho....peace, g.p.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanx scar&thanx gp 4stopn in !


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 10, 2011)

hey gp- ill rep u for stopn by when i get to a comp.-my dumb phone wont let me do it for some reason!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey scar-(or anyone willing to comment)So if i put my clone undder 24hr light,i can put it to flower once i see roots tho right? To avoid the 1" a month growth rate?lol


----------



## midevil2323 (Feb 10, 2011)

just read through the journal..... yea you can flower as soon as you get a healthy root mass


----------



## midevil2323 (Feb 10, 2011)

extra medicated at the moment ... just feel like sharin some root porn


----------



## SCARHOLE (Feb 10, 2011)

yes, 24hrs, an flower after 3 weeks ish...


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 10, 2011)

so i found a 18" t8 that ive got the clone under.il take her outa the box when i get [email protected] puter bak when lites [email protected] out is 9am..so thats like 20-4.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 10, 2011)

I guess i should mention that its completly dark when im in my shed&i use a green light.had no probs w/this green light last grow.besides this is only gonna be for 2/3 weeks


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 10, 2011)

What gives maaaaaan! So 4/5 have been male w/my gdp's. My 2cups-male. The 1 gdp i put to a 1 gal. Cont. Still no sex yet.fingers crossed.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 10, 2011)

midevil2323 said:


> extra medicated at the moment ... just feel like sharin some root porn
> View attachment 1434028


 holy sh*t! I just popped my gdp's out the cups& was happy w/their roots!sheeeesh! Nice goin!


----------



## incognegro999 (Feb 11, 2011)

Sweet. Those roots look sick! Just added those bulbs you were telling me about in another shoplight hopefully the ladies love em. The color is def. different from the other two 6500k's I have


----------



## mane2008 (Feb 11, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> Hey scar-(or anyone willing to comment)So if i put my clone undder 24hr light,i can put it to flower once i see roots tho right? To avoid the 1" a month growth rate?lol


ahh dam wish i still had some root pics of clones... Yea a good amount of roots then go straight for that flower. Usually 3-4days after you see the first 1-2 roots pokin out. Thats what. Al B. Fuct does.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 11, 2011)

Incog negro- there kinda purple haw?! Good stuff man! Ima swing over to ur thread& chk ya out!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wudup mane?! Thats how i did the other 9clones ive got now.some doin better than others.some rooted qwiker&better & faster than others.some branching like mad&resst flowering single cola.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 12, 2011)

i need to rephrase that ive got 7 clones,not 9.&prolly drop1 thats doin nuthin.my last gdp show'd its nut.so i kilt him.sad.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 12, 2011)

Dominas are great lil plants too.just startn to show fuzzy flower starts.happy bout that.6clones have actuaul flower sites.i got pics.try to get'em up asap.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 13, 2011)

i got time this evening to put up pics. Everything goinggood.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 13, 2011)

Ive been re building a stretch of fence this wk.end & just finished;not gona post pics now! Its gona be tuesday.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 14, 2011)

so the top i broke&cloned on the 8th is going good. Still no yellowing,no drooping.looks great compared to what i went thru w/ the flowering clones!


----------



## WvMade (Feb 14, 2011)

pics pics pics!!!!! =D


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 14, 2011)

I know.not havin a comp bites my ass!lmao tomorrow tho-


----------



## WvMade (Feb 14, 2011)

Great! ahh your on your phone =D i use my phone to when im at work it fuckin sucks tho. ill update my thread with some pics tomarow when i get some dam bats for my camera it eats 4 AA's quick.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 14, 2011)

Ima post pics of the hps ballast i got&bulb,+ humbolts own nutes & see if any1 help figure out what else ill need.


----------



## WvMade (Feb 14, 2011)

Oky if i can think of anything ill be sure to tell ya =D i got a huge wish list 2 get when i get my tax's back


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 14, 2011)

my? Is if i mount ballast outside cab,cud i just use a reflector w/clip fan blowing at bulb&reflector?itsa 250w.or do i need air cooled?


----------



## WvMade (Feb 14, 2011)

How good is your exaust/intake? i would just go ahead and get a cool system with it to vent the hot air from it out while keeping it cool thats what im going to do so that way all the heat comeing off the bulb gets pushed out of your room/box/tent


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 14, 2011)

so i just fed w/bushmasters. Said 1/2 tspn per 1gal-i went 1/3 per gal. Sez see results in week. Only feed 2x's.beggining&end.wierd,but ok!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 15, 2011)

anyone out there use bushmaster? Read that u shud start feeding sea kelp b4 bushmaster. This true? I thot main ingred. Was kelp?


----------



## WvMade (Feb 15, 2011)

Idk man i don't use many nutes im more of a natural kinda guy. i get to cought up in the feedindings and end up over doing it =)


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 15, 2011)

i use mg plant food cupl times in veg, g.h flora nova bloom in flower. Just decided to try bushmaster.


----------



## WvMade (Feb 15, 2011)

Thats cool i got the mg plant food but i don't use it very often my soils still got what it needs right now


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 15, 2011)

I used mg soil 1st grow& burned everytime i tried to feed nutes.now use ffof & all is good.mg good w/no xtra nutes.


----------



## WvMade (Feb 15, 2011)

YuP thats whats great about it


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 15, 2011)

heres some pictures from yesterday.they always get posted up different then i download'em for some reason. all the pics labeled with c's are the chernobyl clones.dom clone is the top i broke off on the 8th,and then the original dominas.pics not that good of flowers,but i tried. i didnt take pics of 2 clones. 1 only has a 1" branch and a leaf.the other is only 2-3" and has a nice little top startn.shoulda showed that 1.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 15, 2011)

i forgot to email picture of new ballast! i forget something everytime.


----------



## WvMade (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice LST in pic #4 +rep


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 15, 2011)

THat lst jobby was my 1st party cup contest entry.both doms actually.liked'em& transplanted'em.btw-thanx!


----------



## WvMade (Feb 15, 2011)

Love lsting toped plants its like haveing 2 plants in 1 cup


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 15, 2011)

im glad to report that not 1sign of burn or anything bad.they'r startn to get their flower on! More pics in few days. Seems like the chernobyls flowering fast


----------



## SCARHOLE (Feb 16, 2011)

looking good


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 16, 2011)

Thank you scar! i just saw an ad in h/times for the iranian.its an auto right?ima go chk out ur new sig.link!


----------



## incognegro999 (Feb 16, 2011)

Looking good kotton! Bunch of changes over here so i made a new journal. In my sig if you wanna poke your head in


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 16, 2011)

ahhh!! Flowering! Everytime i open the door i get excited! I love watching them flower!tomorrow gonna water plain water.took bushmaster verywell!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 17, 2011)

I think the dominas took the b/master best.it went from ok,its startn to flower;to holy shit-its flowerin now! In 2days! The chernobyl clones were already flowering after 1 wk of 12/12.but they did well with it also.


----------



## WvMade (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice man glad they took to the nutes good =)


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 18, 2011)

i didnt realize it,but i left the dom clone in front of space heaternight b4& lastnite it was wilted bad.dead i think. Remisted a dome &puter in it.we'll see!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 18, 2011)

i took 2 more clones &there sittin in water till i get off [email protected] Might just toss'em.hassel having to pullem [email protected] to keepem on 18hr light.idk.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 18, 2011)

i wont be able to get new pics up till sunday,but gettn some good flower sites! I think im sold on this bush master!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 18, 2011)

anyone know about lumatek 250w electronic ballast w/super lumen switch?? When do i flip super lumen swtch? Flower time? anyone??


----------



## homer371 (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice topping and LST work kotton (pic 4 last update) +rep! Now let's see some buds!


----------



## SCARHOLE (Feb 18, 2011)

You still with out a PC?
Ill look up lumiteks pdfs for you after work tonight.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanx homer! My fone wont let me rep u back! Pc of shyt!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanx scar! I guess i could google it!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 19, 2011)

So the dom clone pulled thru! Other than 1 yellow leaf,u cant tell anythang ever even happened! Gona get family photo of the ladys tonight&will post sunday. Gumball buds everywhere!!!not bad for 1st wk&1/2


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 19, 2011)

Should mention im talkin 1cent gumball buds-not 25cent gumballs! Lmao


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 19, 2011)

I googled my ballast& super lumens switch: 10% more light at the flip of a switch. Thats cool.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 20, 2011)

just finished watering(plain wtr) & got some lil bud shots. Im smiling for 1-2 wks. Cudnt get good pic of whole family yet tho. Tomorrow morn.(day off!!) il bring all inside for photo shoot!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 20, 2011)

Feb1st switched to 12/12. Cherbobyl clones showed flowers on feb7th & doms showed on feb 14th. Pics up after fpm today.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 20, 2011)

If u didnt notice,u havta have lil'anne's secret de-coder ring to know what time im posting pics;or a cell phone instead of a pc!! The 5 is the f button.


----------



## WvMade (Feb 20, 2011)

Haha yea i hate that shit.....


----------



## slayer6669 (Feb 20, 2011)

just checked this thread out, seems interesting, im subbed. got any new pics?


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 20, 2011)

wudup wvmade! Yea-lame ass phone! SLAYER666- my phone not letn me rep u,so il do it tonight when i post new pics


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 20, 2011)

Got new digi cam! Pics should be better.has a close up switch! As long as dinosaur ass comp. Recognises camera! Didnt w/my phone


----------



## WvMade (Feb 20, 2011)

Did it come with a CD? the camera?


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 20, 2011)

yep.1st i didnt think so-but it was behind pkging sleeve.that will prolly help!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 20, 2011)

so im out doin yard work& throw open yard waste can-theres the gdp male i tossed last sun! Still growin!cupl broken leaves,but sum bitch didnt die!il put a pic of it!


----------



## incognegro999 (Feb 20, 2011)

Haha thats awesome. He cant die till he pollenates some unsuspecting woman


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 20, 2011)

here we go-some pics thru the new camera.what a pain in the fuking arse! some good,some not.gota learn how to use the damn thing! gonna bring'em inside in the morning to get group photo. tried to get pics to show the chernobyls already gettin frosty. the pics that are of bushier plants are the dominas,the rest are the chernobyl clones.the 3 in cup domes are domina clones


----------



## WvMade (Feb 20, 2011)

Yea the pics are blurry =) but some of those pics you can see some trichs pretty damn good. What i try to do is not zoom in with the camera just put the lense pretty close hold steady and when it focuses just right i take the picture. buts thats my camera lol lucky it has a auto focus lol


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 20, 2011)

here is some more pics i took with my phone.all chernobyl clones, 1 of the gdp male i pulled 1week ago and is still alive in my yard waste can.with no light . also the ballast i got and forgot to post a pic of last time. thats about it till more pics!


----------



## WvMade (Feb 20, 2011)

gotta love the super lumen switch lol =)


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanx for advice w/the camera bro. Ima try again& bring everything inside for pics.


----------



## slayer6669 (Feb 21, 2011)

hey looks good man great pics!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 21, 2011)

Cant get more comp time for cupl days. Goodness should happen by then.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanx man!gota figure out how to use these things! Couldnt figure out how to delete shit,so i just put'em all up.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 21, 2011)

on another note, 1st domina clone had fat root growin out bottom of jiffy cup,so put it in a cont.. The other 2 are bigger cuts-glad about that.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 21, 2011)

i came up on about a lb. Of cheese trim.got bout 1/4lb nugs,&sifted the rest. Got 6.9 g keef that im pressing into a puck now! Got pics of new sifter to.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 21, 2011)

now tomorrow ill begin making butter w/what i sifted. Got another bag of unknown strain,but thats just for butter.


----------



## slayer6669 (Feb 22, 2011)

cool man do you got any pics of the keef you made


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 22, 2011)

i do. 1 of powder on my scale& 1 after i pressed it into a wafer.i kept 1 g of powder too!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 22, 2011)

I dont have pc so it be today or tomorrow 2 get up pics.


----------



## slayer6669 (Feb 22, 2011)

ok coll ill check them out next time i get on


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 22, 2011)

went to the shed to grab my clones,& soon as open door the smell hits me! Lemons& deisel fuel(best way to describe it ) SUBCOOL'S CHERNOBYL KIKS ASS! Gawd i love this strain!


----------



## WvMade (Feb 22, 2011)

Im really interested in Subcool strains, that plush berry pheno looks beast i've grown JTR but thats the only subscool strain.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 22, 2011)

I love chernobyl. That is trainwreck x jtr xsomthin else. Sub does a good job fuh-sho.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 22, 2011)

i see so many in th tga growers club thread. Those guys got so many strains goin all at once-its crazy! Vortex catches my eye.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 22, 2011)

Feed everything flora nova 1part [email protected] 1 cap per 1gal. See what happens. Gota few pics inside;see if their any better.


----------



## WvMade (Feb 22, 2011)

What time is it in cali right now?


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 23, 2011)

11pm- what time in wv?


----------



## WvMade (Feb 23, 2011)

2:05 am lol


----------



## slayer6669 (Feb 23, 2011)

hows the weather been over in cali we just got hit by another damn snowstorm over here in the eastern states im fucking sick of it cant wait for some warm weather


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 23, 2011)

it was beautiful& warm-70's. Now still beautifil,just fukn cold!!


----------



## slayer6669 (Feb 23, 2011)

damn wish it was even in 40s here lol


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 23, 2011)

ya man! 40's is FUKN COLD HERE BRO! What st u in? Ok if ya dont wanna say- just wonderin'


----------



## incognegro999 (Feb 23, 2011)

slayer6669 said:


> damn wish it was even in 40s here lol


 Yah Im with ya man cold as shit here as well. Time to move to florida haha


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 23, 2011)

waaaz up incog muhnegro?! Sounds like u guyz goin thru it!


----------



## slayer6669 (Feb 23, 2011)

im from northeast usa dont really wanna say more lol you know what i mean


----------



## incognegro999 (Feb 23, 2011)

Yah this weather sucks. I love New England but the weather blows. Id love to move out to cali but its expensive. looking like Florida in a year or two haha.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 23, 2011)

So wut month do u guys plant outside? Or do u? May here


----------



## slayer6669 (Feb 23, 2011)

late april or may


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 23, 2011)

so slayer- u growin anythang?


----------



## incognegro999 (Feb 23, 2011)

No outside for me kotton this is my first attempt growing anything haha.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 23, 2011)

maaan, free power bro! I got 10 oz dry off 3 plants lsat yr outdoor. Im goin 12 plants this time


----------



## WvMade (Feb 23, 2011)

Yea i love outdoor growing less work and you yield alot more for your time most of the time the but the buds don't appear as "good" as indoor buds


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 23, 2011)

True.but i grow for personal ONlY-so bag appeal dont mean shyt to me. I love outdoor,except for mold,worms. 2 things i dont havta deal with indoh!


----------



## WvMade (Feb 23, 2011)

Worms are ok its just like adding castings to your soil because all they eat is dirt. They come up 2 the top then while burrowing down it squeezes the casting out (there actually shiting)


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 23, 2011)

no no no i mean bud worms!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 23, 2011)

Heres the pics of the kief i sifted. A b4 and after pic . The weight difference is because i kept a gram or so in powder.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 23, 2011)

Friends computer fukin lokt up tryin to dwnload pics- gonna use phone. Fuk that pos camera!


----------



## slayer6669 (Feb 23, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> View attachment 1458057View attachment 1458058Heres the pics of the kief i sifted. A b4 and after pic . The weight difference is because i kept a gram or so in powder.


looks good id like to try it haha


----------



## WvMade (Feb 23, 2011)

Yummm thats a good pile of KIEFFFFF lol =) what you gonna do with it?


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 23, 2011)

i put it on top of bowls,or just smoke a bowl of it. It was cheese,which to me is real uppy high- the kief puts me to sleep.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 24, 2011)

sux i cudnt post pics yesterday! Plants budding good now. Well good for 17 &10 days into flower that is. I think the bush


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 24, 2011)

Goin' back to the phone cam- the new cam is cheap&nuthin but probs! So ill get pics up today or tomorrow.


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Feb 24, 2011)

Just cought up on the thread everything seems to be looking good, I also am doing a small grow hoping to reach 7-12g per plant that is what I would get if I can keep lights close enough to get a .5g per watt which is usually what a HPS will provide. Anyways Im subscribed Ill be lurking let me know what you think of my journal.PEACE


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank u& thanx for the sub!!! +rep for stopn by too! Im on my way to ur thread now! -i just took'em out the cab& got like 15 decent shots.wait to see if i can get to comp later.


----------



## WvMade (Feb 24, 2011)

yea the phone cam did look better then the other pics =) can't wait for the pics!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 24, 2011)

ok fellas, heres a gang of pics! much better than damn cam i had! cant seem to get a good pic of everything together,so a bunch of diff. shots will havta do. bushier plant and lst plants are the dominas. all the rest are the chernobyl clones. chernobyls showed flowers on the 7th and dominas showed on the 14th. so all in all, not bad. chernobyls already frostin up. dominas not really at all yet. pics are just all mixed up. i took them all random order.


----------



## incognegro999 (Feb 24, 2011)

Looks badass kotton nice. Like the second one I would title it "bud sites as far as the eye can see" haha


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 24, 2011)

so i added 1 more 23w cfl to the bunch. If my math is right 7x23is161&40x4is [email protected] 160 is t12's,but wuteva.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank u in cognegro-thank u very much.


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Feb 24, 2011)

Those buds are coming along nicely I just a built a clone/veg cab so now I can start my perpetual I will post the details in my journal. ? how long did you veg them before you flipped to 12/12.


----------



## slayer6669 (Feb 25, 2011)

looking good man


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 25, 2011)

The doms were started in dec! 1 mo 12/12 to see ladys,then few weeks veg. Chernobyl cones took like 3 weeks to root,then 1 week in new 1gal pots then all was fliped to 12/12 feb 1st


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 25, 2011)

The doms were originally my partycup contest entrants. They grew so slow 1st mo! Transplanted everything to 1 gal pots & thats when all started to take off. I guess i vegd 3 weeks?& 1week? Sumpin like dat


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 25, 2011)

Goin reflector shoppin this weekend! Totally stoked bout that! Never did get any help to figure out which one to get,so ill talk to some folks @ shops. Super stoked to go hps tho!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 25, 2011)

i did get enuff stuff to add 2 23w bulbs,but only added 1. Gonna add 2nd in a week or so.


----------



## WvMade (Feb 25, 2011)

Cfls are great i like the big ones =)


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 25, 2011)

waaazzzzup wvmade! Cfls are great! Not flowerin w/this setup again tho. Hps next indoor grow. Whatcha think? Pics better than that pos cam. Huh!?! Lmao


----------



## WvMade (Feb 25, 2011)

yea pics are alot more clear this time =) good 2 see some buds =) that one plant looks like ita gonna be a monster its got lots of colas


----------



## homer371 (Feb 25, 2011)

plants looking great kotton! nice strong leaves, budding buds. looks like they're a few days ahead of my ladies! keep up the good work.


----------



## incognegro999 (Feb 25, 2011)

I tried looking for it but didnt feel like reading 23 pages haha. I think you said it was a 400watt right? if you can exhaust outside of your space I would def reccomend an air cooled one. with just my two lil 150's in a big closet my temps easily in the 90's. get an air cooled one with glass in it and slap a fan and some duct on it and you can suck most of the heat out before your grow area heats up. If and when I add some more gear will def be air cooled hoods. Next for me will prolly be a tent so I can veg and flower at the same time.

http://www.htgsupply.com/Category-Air-Coolable.asp


----------



## WvMade (Feb 25, 2011)

Yea ima turn the bottom of my entertainment center into a lil veg room for some ladies i anna go perpetual


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 25, 2011)

I get the bulk outdoors ya know. My cab was just kinda for fun waitn for outdoor again. Not growin in cab during outdoor.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 25, 2011)

incog-itsa 250w.& thanx for info man! Homer- thanx for lookin in bruh!mine [email protected] 11&18 days flowering.


----------



## WvMade (Feb 25, 2011)

I always have both a few indoors (unless its winter duh lol then i got like 3-4) and then mosty the great outdoors where nature does all the work =)


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 25, 2011)

so ive actually got my butter crok pottin' rt.now. I used 4 oz. To 1.5lb of unsalted butter. Normally use 3oz-1lb butter,but got exactly 1lb of trim-so decided to do even amounts.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 25, 2011)

I put in crock [email protected]&will strain it thru cheese cloth b4 work.(2am) ive got to do this 4 times! Small crok pot& i think it tastes burnt doing larger amounts at once.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 27, 2011)

so ive done 2batches of butter & gona finish tomorrow.will make sumthin n cupl hrs& will tell ya if its anygood!


----------



## incognegro999 (Feb 27, 2011)

you ever get a hood kotton? never tried butter maybe after this grow hmm haha


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 27, 2011)

so i tried to be cool like homer with mag.glass- didnt do much for my phone cam!lmao-got some pics of 1chernobyl clone(3wk tomorrow)& some of 1 domina(2wk flower tomor.) used my 60-100 mag scope& got some trich pics too. Will post today or tomorrow.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 27, 2011)

no hood yet. Gota hydro farms catalog. Boooy,theres some trick a$$ shyt outhere ! I just get ansy&want everything NOW! WAITN TIL AFTER OUTDOH TO EVEN USE THE HPS.JUST IMPATIENT!


----------



## homer371 (Feb 27, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> so i tried to be cool like homer with mag.glass- didnt do much for my phone cam!lmao-got some pics of 1chernobyl clone(3wk tomorrow)& some of 1 domina(2wk flower tomor.) used my 60-100 mag scope& got some trich pics too. Will post today or tomorrow.


Haha you have to put the loupe right against the camera lens and then get pretty close to the bud!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 27, 2011)

my phone cam doesnt auto focus-so once i get so close,it just gets blurry.plus, every pic looks like shit thru my screen.i havta put my card to my ol ladys phone to transfer&see if they even look ok.pain in the ass fuhsho!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 27, 2011)

so i made fruity pebbles rice krispys w/butter.its pretty good! I coulda used more butter,but the ol'lady sed lets make'em edible this time-i hate wen they make us so stoned! So their mello,but stoney.good work snak!lol


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 27, 2011)

So im hoping tomorrow to post pics.these chernobyls are gettin so frosty! It seems crazy cuz the dominas are only alittle frosty.for now!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 28, 2011)

Damn it! Its gonna be tuesday to post pics.somthin came up-but thats ok.this will give me time to get more pics.todays 2wks&3wks flowering.lookin amazining to me.


----------



## Angrybeaver (Feb 28, 2011)

Just checked your pics out and your dominas are bushy fuckers! Looking really good man, how much more have they grown since the end of veg?? Did they grow bigger quicker..


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 28, 2011)

one great thing about growin from seed is the ability /chances of seeing different pheno types.my dom's are flowering different from ea. Other.1has thin wirery whit hairs while the others are real fat wht hairs!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 28, 2011)

whats beav- thanx for stoppin by! Uummm,they stretched prolly 6/7 in"h flower. Id say dbld. I fed bushmaster-i read that its kik starts flowering& stopps stretch.focusing growth to buds? According to hydrfarm catalog.anyone got any info on bushmaster?


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Feb 28, 2011)

hey beav-I TRY TO +REP EVERYONE THAT STOPS BY,But.... my phone not letting me +rep u. Il get it tomorrow when i get to a comp.


----------



## Angrybeaver (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey man.. I'm here to stay, well interesting when someones growing the same strain!! Just turned my lights to 12/12 today can't wait. How big was ur plant before u changed to 12/12?? I'm scared I'm not guna get much bud off mine..


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 1, 2011)

lst'd one was maybe 10"@flower& the other domina was about a ft& i tied the tops down low& flowered. Mine are doing well as far as wut they'll yeild.i think. I got 4oz dry off 1 dom outdoor&[email protected]"!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 1, 2011)

put a pic of urs up here so i can see urz! (in my journal here is fine)Or gimme a link to ur thread.i'd love to see other dom's!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 1, 2011)

THe top i broke off of 1 of the dominas(trying to supercrop) is about 6" tall&flowering too! Counting yesterday as day1! Got pics! Posting in an hr-


----------



## Angrybeaver (Mar 1, 2011)

Yh let's please see a picture of it... Cool il show u a picture of mine see what ya think, it's a month old and is about 7 inch tall! I really wana get an ounce off it but don't think il get anywhere near that, it's only a small cfl grow. If it gets anything like yours il be well fuckin please lol.... http://i1121.photobucket.com/albums/l509/stuartcurrie/b4a0643b.jpg


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 1, 2011)

here we go. all the pics labeled with a c are for thr chernobyls and are at 3 weeks yesterday. all the d labeled pics are the dominas. and then the the little dom clone that has begun to flower as of yesterday. camera phone doesnt do the frostyness justice with the chernobyls! from left to right#1,2,8,9,&11 are dominas and the rest are chernobyl. view thru my phone different.idk if u all justb see pics,or if their labeled?!!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 1, 2011)

Angrybeaver said:


> Yh let's please see a picture of it... Cool il show u a picture of mine see what ya think, it's a month old and is about 7 inch tall! I really wana get an ounce off it but don't think il get anywhere near that, it's only a small cfl grow. If it gets anything like yours il be well fuckin please lol.... http://i1121.photobucket.com/albums/l509/stuartcurrie/b4a0643b.jpg


 hey that looks great! did u top that? thats how i got the branching,but if ur gonna flower,i can tell u she will stretch dbl to triple that size. looks great tho!stoked to see another domina!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 1, 2011)

Angrybeaver said:


> Yh let's please see a picture of it... Cool il show u a picture of mine see what ya think, it's a month old and is about 7 inch tall! I really wana get an ounce off it but don't think il get anywhere near that, it's only a small cfl grow. If it gets anything like yours il be well fuckin please lol.... http://i1121.photobucket.com/albums/l509/stuartcurrie/b4a0643b.jpg


 hey that looks great! did u top that? thats how i got the branching,but if ur gonna flower,i can tell u she will stretch dbl to triple that size. looks great tho!stoked to see another domina!


----------



## homer371 (Mar 1, 2011)

plants looking great bro. would comment more but i'm on a PM fighting mission!


----------



## Angrybeaver (Mar 1, 2011)

King15 your plants are looking sick man, the lil Dom is like mine. Na didn't top it at all didn't dare cut it lol, I just lsted it and coz it was so naturally bushy new tops just grew through from the stem!! Cheers man... You recon hope it does wana get some good buds growin, only 2 months to go


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 1, 2011)

THanx a/b ! Ur plants lookin great! Definatly start a thread/journal or just update pics in mine if u dont want ur own.i totally wanna see urz grow!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 1, 2011)

homer-thanx for takeing a look holmes! Ima head over to $tree for some hat ideas b4 the buds get heavy.but thanx cruisein' thru!


----------



## slayer6669 (Mar 2, 2011)

plants look really good man


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 2, 2011)

THanks slayer! Thanks for checkin it out mang! Means alot to u all that keep stop'n by!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 2, 2011)

sooooo,i ate 1 of my rice krispy treats about an hr ago-getn stoned! This is cool! Friuty pebble krispy treats da'bomb!


----------



## Angrybeaver (Mar 2, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> THanx a/b ! Ur plants lookin great! Definatly start a thread/journal or just update pics in mine if u dont want ur own.i totally wanna see urz grow!


Cheers man... Can't be bothered to set up my own, but Yh if you don't mind I'd love to compare with u and post up the odd pic ! What fertiliser are u using for yours, Iv only got some cheap stuff atm...


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 2, 2011)

i use fox farm ocean forest soil, mg plant food in veg& flora nova 1part bloom,mollasses,& tried bush master this grow. The dominas reacted the best w/bush master. & will use sea kelp @end b4 flush.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 2, 2011)

i only know what i read about bushmaster- itsa 1 time application, kik starts flowering,focusing energy to buds,while reducing stretch. Feed @ 2weeks flowering


----------



## Angrybeaver (Mar 2, 2011)

Cool cheers, I need as much help as I can get lol I'm a complete newb my first grow... So here we go lol what's a flush?


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 2, 2011)

a flush is when u run 2-3x's the amount of water threu ur soil as ur container is. 1gal cont- 2/3 gals of water. It flushes the salt &nute build up out making nutrient intake better or posible if it gets nutrient lokt. U do this 7-10days b4harvest. Last 2weeks cutting off all nutes.or u will taste/smell it in finall product.does that all make sense?


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 2, 2011)

i water every 2-3 days. I use about 1/2 gal per plant ea.feeding.the 3rd watering i use plain water,but i use 3/4 -1gal on this watering. I go bloom1st feed,water& mollasses2nd feed& just water on 3rd& repeat


----------



## Angrybeaver (Mar 2, 2011)

That all makes a shit load of sense lol thanks man. I need to get my self a good bloom fertiliser really... And what are the mollaces good for?? Cheers for the help..


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 2, 2011)

THe mollasses sweetin's up ur buds.it has sugars in it that feed some micro-organism in ur soil. Ive been told its good from beginning to end.i use it once i flower. I use earth juice hi-brix mollasses.


----------



## homer371 (Mar 2, 2011)

hey what's up kmk... did you ever make it to the $ store? i wonder if i'm causing a shortage in those plant hangers (upside down = plant hat), stoney just got another one lol.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 2, 2011)

so,my better half [email protected] store rt. Now lookin for the dry active yeast.im gonna try the diy co2. Definatly curious about its results.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 2, 2011)

Not yet homer. Ive been wondering if they make them baskets that'll fit 1gal. Pots? Been thinkin it wud also be eassy to make from bailing wire if not.i gota go chk it out.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Mar 3, 2011)

I like my diy yeast C02, in my lil cab. 
Its outside an sealed due to the temps, an dosent get much fresh air. 
So I use c02 to get better air, an hopefully enrich it a bit.

But it does stink like a beer trash can. lol


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 3, 2011)

Really?lol like a beer trashcan? Como chingas! Wey!! Lmao so scar,how do u maintain urz?(co2) how often u dump&remake? Stoner barbie sez just add sugar every few days. Wvmade sez re make wen smells like alcohol-


----------



## greenpower000 (Mar 3, 2011)

thought I was subbed... guess not ! 

so .... subbed !!!!! <pulling up chair


----------



## greenpower000 (Mar 3, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> Really?lol like a beer trashcan? Como chingas! Wey!! Lmao so scar,how do u maintain urz?(co2) how often u dump&remake? Stoner barbie sez just add sugar every few days. Wvmade sez re make wen smells like alcohol-


Mine started smelling like beer last night, i added about a cup of sugar to each and BOOM ! Bubbles .. it re-activated the yeast I think... so .. they will stay in there until they really start to smell.

I noticed, they are good at catching gnats and flies.... I had a bout with fungus gnats / flies ..... they went away for a while.. but are back now... not nearly as bad tho. the ones i see flying around have all ended up in the yeast bubbles.. so Killing two birds (or flies) with one stone.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 3, 2011)

i use the bright yellow stiky papers for gnats&mosquitos. Only seen a few &they were stuk to the papers.they have stiky baking so u can stick'em anywhere. Thanx for sub'n man!


----------



## Angrybeaver (Mar 3, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> THe mollasses sweetin's up ur buds.it has sugars in it that feed some micro-organism in ur soil. Ive been told its good from beginning to end.i use it once i flower. I use earth juice hi-brix mollasses.


Cheers man, I might have to give that a try swell then! I'm curious about the make shift co2 aswell... If it goes well for you and u think it makes a different tell me and il give it ago to! Hope ur grow is goin well.


----------



## greenpower000 (Mar 3, 2011)

Angrybeaver said:


> Cheers man, I might have to give that a try swell then! I'm curious about the make shift co2 aswell... If it goes well for you and u think it makes a different tell me and il give it ago to! Hope ur grow is goin well.


I tried it and ya know what...... its real simple... not to expensive to do....... and IMO

My garden just seems greener and happier ... i didn't measure or anything or take pics.... before and after (I hear** it takes about a week to see results ) 

but it just seems like my plants have started to grow over night... and the shade of green is darker and the leaves seem not as paper thin anymore... def. a plus !

I'm thinking about getting a 2-liter and making a hose out of the top and string across my plants.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 3, 2011)

u got it a/b-im feeding all bloom tonight& will be doing the 1gal.jug co2 method&tubing aswell green power.the 1st dom clone will be getting bush master.lil early but its stretchin'! 1 of the 2 latest domina clones i took rooted well& other nota 1!transpl. The rooted 1.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 3, 2011)

just did the bloom nutes&added the diy co2.we'll see! I gave bushmaster to newest domina(1st wk flower) and i added the 8th 23w cfl. Ill get pics probly sun. Nite &post monday. Few buds gettn f'n fat! & chernobyls SO FROSTY!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 4, 2011)

344 watts now. 160 of'em are t12 but who cares! Shits workn 4me!


----------



## WvMade (Mar 4, 2011)

Your still gonna flower your plants indoors right?


----------



## incognegro999 (Mar 4, 2011)

got some new pics up kotton..how hard was diy co2 might think about just putting it in the corner somewhere cant hurt to try it right


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 4, 2011)

wvmade-oh yah man.im in 3.5 wks flower now.just wen these done,im out door.no shed. Then strike up shed in sept. Again. Doin autos net time n shed!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 4, 2011)

Incog- im on my way bro! & wvmade hooked it up! I did 1gal jug,2pkts dry yeast,2cups sugar.add warm water.poked pinky tip finger sized hole in lid. Shhpow! Done!


----------



## greenpower000 (Mar 4, 2011)

do you see a difference at all today?


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 4, 2011)

i cud smell the stuff! I leave for [email protected],ill know ina hr or so. How long till u saw results?


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 5, 2011)

i got some pics just now,ill post tomorrow.all lookin good. Gonna try to keep pics seperated this time.dominas finally frostin up,but the chernobyls are way frosty,&pretty buds! I need a camera like some of u guys!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 5, 2011)

yesterday bout 1pm,i put some irragation tubing w/drip line nipples init- into my co2 jug.cool. Now i didnt notice anything 1st night,but lastnite my temps(my temp gauge has min/max button)had gotten up to 92&lowest was 77!normal is 72ish.never ever seen over 86/87on hot day(ina shed). Is this the co2? SOMEONE PLEASE ADVISE- i turned heater temp down& will check later. I dont want temp probs!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 5, 2011)

ok.so im hella stoned rt.now& cant stop thinking about my temps.now i have added 2x23w cfls in last couple days,but havnt seen temp change till co2.if it happens again2nite,ill shut those 2lights off& see. If its the co2,is it a problem if its raising temps?


----------



## Angrybeaver (Mar 5, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing your pics king15, took a clone off my dom yesterday... Hope it grows coz then il keep it with my mother Dom on 12/12 which should bring some more weed at the end and both finish at the same time coz just started flowering!


----------



## WvMade (Mar 5, 2011)

C02 helps raising temps =)


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 5, 2011)

Right on a/b! The doms clone easy!another 1 of mine just rooted&i transplanted it.&1haznt. Wvmade- fukn a man! Thanx. U eased my mind again! I gota try& rep u bro!


----------



## Angrybeaver (Mar 5, 2011)

Cheers man, I hope they are easy wud love another plant!! How Many plants u got goin now??


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 5, 2011)

Damn wvmade- my phone wont scroll far enuff down for some reason to rep u!!! As soon as i can bro.


----------



## WvMade (Mar 5, 2011)

haha its all good man =)


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 5, 2011)

well lets see a/b-i got 7 chernobyl [email protected] flwr,2 dominas(from seed)@3wks flwr,2domina clones;[email protected] flwr&1 just put into flwr. Lastly,1 un rooted dom clone.so 11 & cloning!


----------



## jhod58vw (Mar 6, 2011)

come check out my latest updates video and pics day 57 of flower hers a sample View attachment 1477567


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 6, 2011)

woohaw! That looks fantastic jhod v-dub! I cant wait to harvest! Ima swing over to ur thread now! Tried to rep u ,but gota spread lil love 1st, soon tho.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 6, 2011)

HEADS UP!: for thos of u doing a co2jug for the 1st (like me!) be very carefull when u add sugar after a few days.i thot "ok,ill add 1cup sugar." as soon as i pourd maybe 1/2cup in,bubbles fuking everywhere!so add suger slow when refilling!


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Mar 6, 2011)

Everything is looking nice and frosty, all healthy and beautiful. I just noticed you posted in my journal referring me to use DIY Co2 well I already am using co2 on a timer with air pump, just check out my thread I made in DIY forum about my homemade co2.

*My DIY co2(air pump, on timer)*


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 6, 2011)

these pics were takin yesterday morning. these are all my dominas.1 is the clone in its 1st week of floer.the other 2 are 3weeks tomorrow. ive pics of chernobyls too,but im putting them in another post to keepem speraterd.


----------



## WvMade (Mar 6, 2011)

lookin good man keep up the good work!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 6, 2011)

and now for the chernobyls. bunch of random shots. gotta get a nice cam man! although they are small,really gettin nice buds! these will be 4weks flower tomorrow. there is 1 pic of my lil sog. there is 1 chernobyl clone thats not in any pics ever . i call her the ruhtard. she has 2 buds size of a sm. gumball and 2 leaves! about 2 in. tall/ kinda cute and pathetic at same time !!!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 6, 2011)

thank you wv made! this takes me for ever to get around on a damn computer!its taken me over an hr to submit these pis!lmao


----------



## WvMade (Mar 6, 2011)

yummy bud porn u got yo shit together man lovein it =)


----------



## Archminister (Mar 6, 2011)

Damn KmK those girls look nice! Way to go man!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 6, 2011)

holy moly! Arch! Wudup dawg! Thank u sir. Means alot comin from u dude. U did gr8 w/ur lady bruh!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanx again wvmade for ur help to this point bro-


----------



## Smokey11 (Mar 6, 2011)

They look awesome!! + REP


----------



## Psychild (Mar 6, 2011)

Lookin beautiful man, I'm subbed up.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 6, 2011)

hey thanx u guys! So cool u stopped in! Stick around,just start'n 2get good! I had mentioned i had 11 plants going& cloning-well she rooted! Transplanted to a container& stuck her w/the rest! So 12 now! Time to feed! L8r y'all!


----------



## Smokey11 (Mar 6, 2011)

Yay cloning!!got urself a cool dozen!!


----------



## homer371 (Mar 6, 2011)

looking really good kmk. love that sea of green! can't wait to see them in a few more weeks!


----------



## Angrybeaver (Mar 7, 2011)

shit uv got a good number of plants going man, my clone is looking droopy 3 days in... Is this normal? Ur doms are looking really good to man hope my plant turns out like one of em. Mines a week into flowering tomorrow gettin excitin.


----------



## millyy (Mar 7, 2011)

wow looks real nice kotton, they are all so green haha! how the domina? smelly?


----------



## incognegro999 (Mar 7, 2011)

havent been by here in a lil bit, the ladies are looking lovely I see nice job.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 7, 2011)

a/b- ur 4days from cut? Or from roots?


----------



## Angrybeaver (Mar 7, 2011)

It's 3 days from cut..


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 7, 2011)

imo-some stress involved,so i think a lil droop expected at 1st.should pik up. Doesnt look to be dying duzit? Are u in a dome?


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 7, 2011)

milly! Wow man,good to see u here! The domina moms were low odor,&even after crossing them w/stinky strain; low odor.sqeeze nug&smell lilskunky. Chernobyls have smalled since day1. They were Clones [email protected]!


----------



## Angrybeaver (Mar 7, 2011)

Well it looks green and healthy but leaves drooping, Yh it's in a dome but today was the first day I sprayed the leaves so that should help...


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank u incog negro.means alot man! A/b,i takes me like 2wks to see roots. They droop,they yellow,just dont let them wilt.keepem warm,&i only mist my dome really.keepem moist,not wet.make them root to find water.they can get lazy if u mist leaves. Every1 will have ther way&opinion tho-


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 7, 2011)

Dwn load a pic to my page.i cant do flicker or any of those things with my phone tho.maybe just put an attachment i can open.id like to see!


----------



## Angrybeaver (Mar 7, 2011)

Do they, ok that's cool then il just keep them in good conditions and see what happens.. Cheers for the help man! I would do but I'm going out, il post some tomorrow if that's cool take a look see what ya think... Laters man


----------



## Angrybeaver (Mar 8, 2011)

Good morning kmk! Ok well here's my clone 4 days after I cut it... Is it dead coz it's looking pretty fucked to me lol a few opinions would be great!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 8, 2011)

im no pro-but it looks to green to be dead. Id cut them big leaves in 1/2,keep em warm&moist.dont give up yet.aslong as they dont get crispy,id hold out. Nice&green tho!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 8, 2011)

Could someone chime in& maybe help angry beaver out w/his clone? Im a [email protected] cloning(to diagnose) pics @ end of last page. anyone ??


----------



## Angrybeaver (Mar 8, 2011)

Sweet cheers man I have some hope now lol il keep it till it completely fucks up! Cheers for lettin me post pics on ur thread... Hows the co2 going??


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 8, 2011)

Co2 going good! Smells,but some reputable folks swear by it. Are u r in flower? What light hr(18/6,etc) do u have ur clone under?


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 8, 2011)

a/b- where u from? Not the states,huh? To bad,id love to hook u up w/some of my domina seeds. I crossed mine last yr& these doms are smellin' skunky!


----------



## Angrybeaver (Mar 8, 2011)

My mother plant is Under 12/12 for about a week now and I cut my clone and put it under the same light coz I only have one grow space. So the clone is under 12/12 which I no isn't good but more of an experiment than anything else! Yh afraid not buddy I'm from the big uk lol otherwise I also would love some of your seeds coz ur plants look well good!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 8, 2011)

what i do is....my lights go [email protected] I get home1pm.i pull clone/sout & bring inside&put under sm. Flouro(18" t or cfl untill 9pm wen lights come bak on. That keeps'em @ 18 -20 on.


----------



## Angrybeaver (Mar 8, 2011)

Yh I cant do that Iv got nowhere outside to put it... U sound like uv got a good system tho! If it doesn't work I'm not bothered il just cut one right at the end! How much are all ur plants stinking then? U got a carbon filter...


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 8, 2011)

i grow in my shed,thats why i say i bringem inside to put under flourosenct light. My doms only smell when messed with or watered. The chernobyl clones were taken @harvest,so they smelled from beginning. All my neighbors grow,no carbon filter. Co2 stinks tho!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 8, 2011)

are u in a closet? Ur pic looks similar to my cab! Right to the green tub/tray the plants are in. My doms took 2wks to show flowers. Interested to see how long till urz shows!


----------



## mane2008 (Mar 8, 2011)

> she has 2 buds size of a sm. gumball and 2 leaves! about 2 in. tall/ kinda cute and pathetic at same time !!!!


I think you already know you are doing stellar, but I'll repeat it b/c I must  these next couple of weeks will be awesome for you.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 8, 2011)

hahaha funny u brought that up! I snap a pic of "RUHTARD" next low budget bud porn shoot! Hahaha +rep mane for kind words&stoppin in!!


----------



## WvMade (Mar 8, 2011)

i agree the next couple weeks are gonna be the BOMB! been real busy and i emptyed my inbox for ya Kmk so if u need to pm me go for it =) just checked my email and i seen where my inbox was full =). Anywho like mane said you know your plants are beautiful =)


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanx wvmade! To be honest, i was pretty embarresed of my [email protected] they've come around.lol


----------



## WvMade (Mar 8, 2011)

Mine died but im not to worried about it =)


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thats too bad sorta then!lol ive gotten lucky i think.ive got a 14outa 15 succsess rate so far-&thats to soil


----------



## lee harvey (Mar 8, 2011)

buds like aweome man keep it up bro !! rep when i can


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey in you Pic update you made on 3/6/11 how long did you veg the plant in second pic thats about the size I need mine to be befor I start flower, I think I cant tell the pic is to close up is that a party cup you have it in. oh Yea mine are 2 weeks into veg and already stinky, and there just some bagseed.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey man! That was a top that i broke off supercropping(failed!)& cloned it. No veg-soon as it rooted,put to flower.it was 1wk flower yesterday.it was4" in. When started12/12.its 6-8" now. I fed it bush master,stops stretch.its in a 1qt container.lil bigger than party cup.doesnt look like it tho!like 4"wide.thats a 2"jiffy cup init.


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Mar 9, 2011)

nevermind I think Ill let them get just a little bigger than that I was thinking I will start flower at 8-10 but until they look mature enough Im not flipping to 12/12 because an immature plant will produce immature bud and what I mean by that is it will produce very small popcorns and i dont want that. How long did you veg those plants in folgers coffee cans on pg 1, I think I asked this already but not sure.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 9, 2011)

THose were scarholes grow.he veg'd for 30days. Imo- if its mature enuff to flower,ur not gonna get immature buds.thats from harvesting early. Ive got little plants,far from immature.


----------



## Angrybeaver (Mar 9, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> are u in a closet? Ur pic looks similar to my cab! Right to the green tub/tray the plants are in. My doms took 2wks to show flowers. Interested to see how long till urz shows!


Yh my is only a small closet grow, next week il post a pic up of her then I can compare to yours after two weeks! I just can't wait to see wat the smoke is guna be like!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 9, 2011)

mane, homer,- fellas thanx for the rep yo! U2 bumped me like 2 levels! MANE- tga is the shit! Which strains u gettin'? & HOMER- stoked about the bay area exch.!!! + WOULD LOVE TO PUT FACES W/SCREEN NAMES! i tell u guys more about my grow than my best friend!!


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 9, 2011)

SUBd.......=)


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 9, 2011)

The domina is totally couch lock hi. Very resinous too. Scissor hash heaven. My only dom harvest,was 8oz dry,i pulled 10oz dry from 3 plants. 1 was gdp. Which i also polinated w/same strain i pollinated the dominas with. You'll be happily stoned bruh!.( got seeds of that too)


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 9, 2011)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> SUBd.......=)


 elvis has entered the buildin' !! Whats up fuzzy buds?! +rep for sldin' thru& sub'n!!


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 9, 2011)

it was the picture of cali covered in herbals that made me do it.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 9, 2011)

yah,cali& herb together are very intoxicating! Lmao! Regardless of what brought u here-im glad u came brother!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 9, 2011)

hey fuzzy buds, i cant return ur pm-it sez ur box is full brah!


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 9, 2011)

fixed and done, didnt even realize it was full.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 10, 2011)

hey, does ANYONE know what the odds are of overdosing my plants w/co2? Im mean is it posiible w/home made co2jug? My buds just smelled like that damn co2 smell?


----------



## incognegro999 (Mar 10, 2011)

http://www.hydroempire.com/store/hydroponic-carbon-dioxide.php

These guys say plants can handle up to 10,000ppm with no ill effects. I have no idea what the diy produces but I highly doubt it is anywhere near that amount. Hope all is good bro


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 10, 2011)

Damn bro! I owe u 1! Fuhsho!! U put in some ft.work for me! Thank u. So how bout some +rep?!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 10, 2011)

BEtween incognegro& stoner barbie my ? Has been answered& i thank u guys/gal. Ima get some update pics tonight& post'em after work. Thinkin of bringing them inside to get better shots. Gota get me a homer loop!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 11, 2011)

so i gota buncha pictures&as im sending them to my email,im noticing that like 4 out 7 are almost identical!its kinda cool! Man,the dominas are totally surprising me!my phone cam not doing justice here!! Post about 1pm tomorrow.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 11, 2011)

For any of you that are near the coastline under tsunami warning,wish all the best if shit goes down! Kmk15 speacily sf,hawaii.friends there.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 11, 2011)

hey igrow ugrow-chk out riddleme's thread how to read your plants.kikn ass thread so far.he seems to know his shit. Anyone else that hasnt found it yet-its atleast good read. In gen.marijuana


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 11, 2011)

Dang it! I havts wait till [email protected] to use friends computer. I was all excited n shit! These buds lookin so bomb!sooo frosty!


----------



## homer371 (Mar 11, 2011)

looking forward to it bro!


----------



## WvMade (Mar 11, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> For any of you that are near the coastline under tsunami warning,wish all the best if shit goes down! Kmk15 speacily sf,hawaii.friends there.


that shits crazy huh bro japs about to have a nuclear meltdown crazy shit man maybe the world will end 2012


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Mar 11, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> hey igrow ugrow-chk out riddleme's thread how to read your plants.kikn ass thread so far.he seems to know his shit. Anyone else that hasnt found it yet-its atleast good read. In gen.marijuana


 fosho thanks bro. all is well so far man they looking good


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 11, 2011)

yepyep! That nuclear meltdown gonna be another"CHERNOBYL"! LOL wait....nuthin funny bout that


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 12, 2011)

weeell alllrighty then! here are my domina's. they are 4 wks tomorrow. couple clones inthere too. as u can see they too are flowering. between the chernobyls and all the dominas, they are all at diff stages of flowering.which should make for a nice april and may!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 12, 2011)

now i gota go download all the chernobyls........right back after these messages....


----------



## Smokey11 (Mar 12, 2011)

Looking Great!! Standing by for chernobyls


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 12, 2011)

and now for the chernobyls.quality sux. oh well,they sure smll fukn bomb.5wks tomorrow. i just put bamboo stakes in lastnite to tie buds to.they look alot different now.much taller,singlish cola lookin! hahaha.... i made a "hog" hat, but i shoulda did it sooner. looks lika jungle jim.lol


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 12, 2011)

thanx smokey!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 12, 2011)

gota spread some love b4 i can rep u again!


----------



## Archminister (Mar 12, 2011)

Nice Kmk.....your right...I think I smell them also and they are fucking bomb!


----------



## homer371 (Mar 12, 2011)

DAMN kmk, shit is looking TIGHT bro... hell of an update. the dominas and the chernobyls are looking healthy and pumping out some nice fat buds. your dominas look a lot like my plants! and only like a week behind. did you get an actual $ tree hog, or you made your own? anyway, great update man  . by the way, if you want to get better closeup shots of the buds, go get a $1 loupe (for example, at the $ store lol), put it in front of your camera lens, and like magic those closeups will be in perfect focus!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 12, 2011)

THank u fellas! Means alot -really does! Just told my ol'lady this morning,babe,i need to find a homer loop. She didnt know what the hell i was talkn bout!lmao


----------



## uk420subscriber (Mar 12, 2011)

Nice buds! Keep it up!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanx uk420! Come on' bak now,ya'hear!lol on a side note- [email protected] niece's softball game- have any of u ever seen 9-10yr old girls play fast pitch sft.ball?omg there f'n good already!


----------



## WvMade (Mar 12, 2011)

Lookin good bro keep it up! +rep

edit- i would rep ya but it says i gotta spread some love somewhere else first =)


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 12, 2011)

wvmade! Where ya been brother? Has ur grow?


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey, in late but subbed for the rest. That chernobyl looks too sick, +rep


----------



## Smokey11 (Mar 12, 2011)

wow was worth the wait!!!


----------



## WvMade (Mar 12, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> wvmade! Where ya been brother? Has ur grow?


Just been real busy can only get on with my cell lately so you know how that is.....


----------



## Angrybeaver (Mar 13, 2011)

Doms looking fucking good man keep up the good work!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 13, 2011)

THanx a million smokey,d.keeper,a/b, wvmade- hell ya i know all about web on the celly! Gotta put in work just to get around! I use phone so much,i get confused on a pc!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 13, 2011)

my phone wont let me rep u guys,some ive rep'd already.to post ive gota go directly on line,but then lose last 2-3posts on everypage.i can see whole pg in mobile view,but cant post.fuct up!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 13, 2011)

ahh man! My buddy grew lbs. Of cheese& not 1 seed.kinda.i just put cupl nugs in grindr to roll1up& out came a grinded seed.damn it! He wont part w/any of his seeds either! He pollinated my shit w/his strain,but wont part w/seeds.jerk!hahaha


----------



## Angrybeaver (Mar 13, 2011)

Hello mate.. Just took a pic of my dom, is it cool if I post it up and see what u think compared to yours!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 13, 2011)

BRother u dont even have to ask! Pleas,post ur pics, what ever u want man! Doesnt even have to be about our grows!


----------



## stoneyluv (Mar 13, 2011)

They are looking great man!!! Rep for the grow!!! keep up the great work!!! can't wait to see the harvest!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 14, 2011)

so when i get home,ima germ 2 domina seeds. If male,ill leave him in cab. W/last flowering domina clone for more seeds. If female,ill raise on 12/12 till after harvest others& reveg for clones for outdoor.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 14, 2011)

so, ive got a chernobyl clone choosen to tak a flower clone from soon,& a killer strain that im waitn on the beans. Ill reveal the strain when they're in my hands. Setn up line up for outdoor& will start a outdoor thread soon too!


----------



## incognegro999 (Mar 14, 2011)

Sweet cant wait to see ur outdoor. put a link in here if you make a new one bro


----------



## Angrybeaver (Mar 14, 2011)

Sweet cheers man, well here's a pic of my Dom then.. Its 13 days into flowering! Wat do ya think?? Is it looking anything like yours?


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 14, 2011)

outstanding a/b! Looks like the dominas i started with last yr! Very beautiful! Did u start counting 12/12 days @ flip of hrs? Or when u saw flowers?


----------



## Angrybeaver (Mar 14, 2011)

Cheers man.. It's 13 days from when I switched the lights to 12/12! Is it looking like it's the right size and colour?


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 14, 2011)

u betcha! Looks great in color. May i ask how u came to choose a domina strain?alota folks know of it,but u dont see it often.


----------



## Angrybeaver (Mar 14, 2011)

Good shit cheers man! Well I actually ordered nirvana short ryder seeds, but they were either super old or somethin coz I couldn get them to sprout.. And I got a fem White domina as a freebie and just tried it! Fell in love ever since lol


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 14, 2011)

nice! Now another thing to compare...mine are black domina. Visually no diff. Yet. How funny! I think wk 2&3 they stretch in size. I used bush master wich stops the stretch& focuses on flowering. I read sometimes it will actually finish early due to know stretch period.idk yet tho! Definatly stopped the stretch tho.btw- +rep for ur purdy lady!


----------



## Angrybeaver (Mar 14, 2011)

O really haha crazy, this will be good to see wat difference there is then.. Yh mine is now growing up pretty rapidly! That bushmaster sounds like a good idea for shore! Nice cheers man I'm happy so far


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 14, 2011)

yah,i wont use it outdoor tho. But 4 limited space&lighting its the way to go. U can veg to the size u want,then flower& she wont grow much more.just fat buds. Sounds legit to me!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 14, 2011)

its time to water& itll bemollasses&1/4strngth veg nute for splash of N. TODAYS 5WKS FLWR FOR CHERNOBYLS;4WKS DOMINAS; 2WKS FOR DOM CLON;1WK FOR THE OTHER 2CLONES.. REALLY SPREAD OUT


----------



## Archminister (Mar 14, 2011)

Man I am excited to see this grow finish! Going to be good for sure!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 14, 2011)

so i germ'd 2 domina seeds& took 3 chernobyl flower clones.last ditch effort to save some chernobyl. There sm. But ohwell.these are for my outdoor. My mystery strain arrived today! Ill be germn some mamadude's in cupl weeks.(if i can hold out!) courtesy of bkb!the man! BTW-WUDUP ARCH!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 16, 2011)

So i found a mag.glass thatworx well for close up homer style pics!lol try&post tpoday


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 16, 2011)

hey there scar! Saw u gave me a "like"s thanx for still cruisin' thru! Need to find ur link again


----------



## greenpower000 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lookin real sweet man !!!!! Keep em going strong bro !

Thats gonna be one hellofa harvest ... staggered out like that.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 16, 2011)

so i just a hook on 2 green crak clones&2 durban poison clones. In 2 weeks mama's ready to share! Im so stoked.outdoor line up getn goooooood! WAZUUP G/POWER! IMA TRY & REP U BRUH!


----------



## greenpower000 (Mar 16, 2011)

Schweet !!!! Thanks for the rep... if it lets ya !


----------



## greenpower000 (Mar 16, 2011)

I just uploaded like 55 Pics to my journal...lol... just what has been goin on over the last week and few days.


----------



## mane2008 (Mar 16, 2011)

nice cant wait to see the clones, +rep when i can...


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 16, 2011)

it worked g/power! Rep to u! Wudup mane! Il try&rep u2. Good to see ya here. Ima head over to urz here n a few bruh!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 16, 2011)

Gonna b 2-3 wks for the grn krak&poison clones,but il get pic of lil baby flower clones i just took. 2 are probly too small,but ofwell.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 16, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> Gonna b 2-3 wks for the grn krak&poison clones,but il get pic of lil baby flower clones i just took. 2 are probly too small,but ofwell.


Thats sounding real good right there..+rep


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 16, 2011)

THank you for lookin in wyteberryW- this same strain i grew last time&u were the only one that gave any love! Thanx again&for the rep!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 16, 2011)

no problem duke


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 16, 2011)

So somethon came up& il havta wait til 3 tomorrow to post pics. Got afew


----------



## WvMade (Mar 16, 2011)

I know how it is........


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 17, 2011)

happy st. Patty's day everyone!!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 17, 2011)

unless ur jehova's witness,then i hope you just have a really good day!hahaha lol


----------



## Angrybeaver (Mar 17, 2011)

Wasup man.. You were right to hold out, my clones leaves have all picked up today and look slightly bigger!! So I'm happy to say my new girl has rooted!!! Wahoo lol


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Mar 17, 2011)

It's St. Patty's? I'd better smoke something green so I don't get pinched.


----------



## Archminister (Mar 17, 2011)

Happy St Patties Day to ya all LADS! Top of 4 o clock and 20 past to you everyone one of yas!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 17, 2011)

Congrats a/b!!! Post a pic or 3 bro! to all: ill definatly burn some green for y'all soon as im off work. May there nbe golden [email protected] end of all yer rainbows!


----------



## Angrybeaver (Mar 17, 2011)

Cheers man.. Ok cool I can't today but il post a couple of pics up tomorrow!! Well happy.. Haha light it up!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 17, 2011)

RIght on a/b! Im posting piks in justa lil bit,there only close up homer loop style bud porn shots. No whole plant shots. These are better!imo


----------



## WvMade (Mar 17, 2011)

Haha sweet! im updateing mine also with a few pics =)


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 17, 2011)

ok, heres some shots of the dominas. used a mag.glass to clear up the pictures. cant get as close as homer,but there better than normal.for me anyways. so both of the dominas(all the shots here) are at 4.5 weeks flowering.


----------



## WvMade (Mar 17, 2011)

yummy bud porn!!!!!!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 17, 2011)

and now for some chernobyl bud porn. theres a pic of the 3 flower clones i took monday.i know there too smaall,but i just need 1 to root and i will clone it for my outdoor. also, i put2 domina seeds to soil in 2"jiffy cups& they were about an inch outa the soil today.i buried them to the round leaves& will put to party cups today or tomorrow.thats 3 days in soil! everytime ive germed any of my seeds we made,they germ within 3-4days.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 17, 2011)

the flower clones didnt make it. be rt, back


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 17, 2011)

and here the little flower clones. too small i know, but the chernobyls are my favorite strain to grow & smoke,so i just dont wanna let it go.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 17, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> View attachment 1499879View attachment 1499878View attachment 1499880View attachment 1499881View attachment 1499882View attachment 1499883and now for some chernobyl bud porn. theres a pic of the 3 flower clones i took monday.i know there too smaall,but i just need 1 to root and i will clone it for my outdoor. also, i put2 domina seeds to soil in 2"jiffy cups& they were about an inch outa the soil today.i buried them to the round leaves& will put to party cups today or tomorrow.thats 3 days in soil! everytime ive germed any of my seeds we made,they germ within 3-4days.


 I was trying to get cherobyl and qrazy train but the chernobyl was out so i got querkle instead..But i got to get some chernobyl as soon as attitude stocks it back up ill grab it


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 17, 2011)

So i got a new phone,&i kept all ur threds bookmarked.welp,ive lost all my bookmarks.gona take a bit to find y'all.


----------



## stoneyluv (Mar 17, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> So i got a new phone,&i kept all ur threds bookmarked.welp,ive lost all my bookmarks.gona take a bit to find y'all.


I'm here and it's thursday night!!


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Mar 17, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I was trying to get cherobyl and qrazy train but the chernobyl was out so i got querkle instead..But i got to get some chernobyl as soon as attitude stocks it back up ill grab it


I was planning on getting a pack of querkle sometime, so be sure to keep the progress posted once you gem them.


----------



## Archminister (Mar 17, 2011)

Damn man,,pictures 1,5,6 have me speechless. Im still picking my jaw off of the floor. Great looking girl!


----------



## SCARHOLE (Mar 18, 2011)

Looking dam good grower!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanx everyone! Means alot u all stop in! And wyte,id love to see what u can do w/tga! Mostly w/chernobyl tho! Hows the dr green thumb going scar? Iranian rt?


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 18, 2011)

Ill get pics up of my domina sprouts soon. Ima put 2 mamadude seeds.i hope they pop like my other seeds.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 18, 2011)

So the 2blacKK dominas that popped soil yesterday just went into party cups. I also just put 2 mamadude beans into soil/jiffy cups.pretty stoked t have gotten these beans. 1 of the flower clones i just took looks like it might be trying to he/she. We,ll see!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 19, 2011)

So monday will be 6wks flower for the chernobyl clones.now i read that when using bushmaster u dont have the 2wk steretch period,in turn finishing early. It said some reported an 8 wk strain finished in 6wks. -? Im watchin, but seem skitish about that. Any one heard of this?


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 19, 2011)

amazing looking plants kotton mouth 
nice and frosty, just like i like them !!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey kush!glad to see u here man!thanx for the complament!means alot!I just gota new phone&in some ways better on web;but now i cant like or friken rep anyone!im post pics sun. Or monday & ill rep u bro.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 20, 2011)

Just wanna add my flower clones still looking amazingly green&perky.no yellow,or wilting.was questioning if 1 had a nanner.never seen 1 b4 tho. Is it possible for a clone from flowering mama hermi? Stress n shyt?


----------



## WvMade (Mar 20, 2011)

Im sure it can happen if you see pods n nanners its hermi fo sho


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 20, 2011)

So i got comppany this wkend,so i havta feed EARLY!im cutiing nutes off chernobyls,so its making more work then id thot of.some need this some need that!they r so dense nugs! Even harder than 1st grow! I got a buncha pics of doms&nobyls-but the new cam on fone not so good.so bak to old fone for pics&pop card to new fone again. Pain n ass! Need a pc fuhsher!!!!!


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Mar 20, 2011)

To answer your question, yes it's possible for a clone to go hermi, but it would have to be induced either by stress or chemicals (e.g. colloidal silver). Unless you had light leaks into her flower box or something like that she'll probably stay a girl.


----------



## incognegro999 (Mar 20, 2011)

whats good kotton. Ready for some new pics lets see those ladies haha. Got some new pics up on mine. take it easy bro


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 20, 2011)

Good to see ya incog! Yah bro im headn over to use [email protected] So close.im excited to show u guys/gals my pics. 1 blacKK domina went droopy thirsty in 3days. Just did the flush feeding last& it seems to make them thirsty! I do the make it sprinkle method!lmao! I cant get myself to make it rain like some ofya!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 20, 2011)

so heres my blackk dominas. dont know what the hell happened!theyre fuking huge!they look marvalous thru my phone.ohwell last time im using that cam/phone for pics. the lst domina got droopy thirsty in just 3days after i made it sprinkle!flowering clones are chernobyl.very small but look as good as when i took them. the seedlings were germed to soil on monday. i got 2 mamadude seeds germing w/the flower clones also. these dominas are so much prettier and just all around better then the original dominas i pollinated!!!!!!sorry pics bite ass.more in few days


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 20, 2011)

and on to the chernobyls. friend showed me to resize,but the clarity still isnt there.ohwell. theyre 6wks flower tomorrow.the resolution messed up on new phone.really pissed off these pics didnt come out right.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 20, 2011)

ok.i went back& resized a couple domina pics that i really wanted to show up correctly. here we go.


----------



## stoneyluv (Mar 20, 2011)

very frosty!!!! keep up the great work!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 20, 2011)

Wowzers! Thanx stoney!! The chernobyls are VERY frosty.doms are gettn there. Thanx again.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 20, 2011)

Gota? here.so budy grew lbs of this cheese.sed hes found no seeds sofar. Ive found2,1went thru grinder&other in my hand.fatest seed ever seen. Now,no males-is it a feminised seed? Does it work like that?


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Mar 20, 2011)

Black Domina is a personal favorite of mine.

As for your question on seeds the answer is: maybe.

It'll probably come out female, but since there were no males around there's a chance the plant pollinated itself or one of the other plants had a couple nanners that went unnoticed and pollinated that bud. In either case, there's a chance it will come out hermie, but I would just germ it anyway. The mango I'm growing right now is technically self-pollinated, but I'm not seeing any nanners, so I would go for it. Worst case scenario: you have to kill the plant. Best case scenario: you get more bud from a free seed.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

DumpsterKeeper said:


> Black Domina is a personal favorite of mine.
> 
> As for your question on seeds the answer is: maybe.
> 
> It'll probably come out female, but since there were no males around there's a chance the plant pollinated itself or one of the other plants had a couple nanners that went unnoticed and pollinated that bud. In either case, there's a chance it will come out hermie, but I would just germ it anyway. The mango I'm growing right now is technically self-pollinated, but I'm not seeing any nanners, so I would go for it. Worst case scenario: you have to kill the plant. Best case scenario: you get more bud from a free seed.


 Also you can get that dutch master reverse and use it when you see nanners


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> Gota? here.so budy grew lbs of this cheese.sed hes found no seeds sofar. Ive found2,1went thru grinder&other in my hand.fatest seed ever seen. Now,no males-is it a feminised seed? Does it work like that?


More than likely its a s1 seed


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanx u guys! I dont know what an s1 seed is;so im to see capt. Google! Im gonaa try not ask!see if i can figure it out!!


----------



## James8482 (Mar 21, 2011)

Im new to the forums here and just read this whole Thread. Amazing job those are some real sexy bitches you got there lol I am impressed with the trichromes you are getting under CFL lighting. If you dont mind me asking what nutes did you use in the early stages or the veg stage ? And how often did you apply them ? I cant stress enough how impressed I am considering what the clones looked like at first and how far you have brought them. Keep up the good work cant wait to see the final product and yield.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank u sir! I actually use mg all purpose plant [email protected] stage. Doms vegd cupl weeks,but the clones only 1 wk after rooting. Then onto flora nova 1part bloom,molassess&bush master.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 21, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> More than likely its a s1 seed


 ok,so a s1 seed is a Self pollinated 1st generation. Correct?


----------



## greenpower000 (Mar 21, 2011)

Everything is looking good bro !
Keep it going strong !


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 21, 2011)

Wudup g/p?! Thanx brotha man! I needed ur link again! Got it! Postn better pics wed


----------



## Smokey11 (Mar 21, 2011)

Looking good kepp it up!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanx smoke dawg! Rep to ya


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 21, 2011)

Damn bro why didnt you tell me you had a journal? I found it LATE but sub'd now! 

Peace

BKB


----------



## Angrybeaver (Mar 21, 2011)

Doms are looking fuckin sweeeeet man!! Just wonderin have u got two Doms planted into one pot?? If not that's grown big side stems! My clones still going strong and the mother Dom is starting to bud up nicely 3 weeks in..


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey there a/b! Thats 1 plant lst'd.i meant for it to be like that. Was trying for 2single colas, but got 2bushes!kinda- super stoked about ur clones! Post a pic!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 22, 2011)

So yesterday i germ,d a cheese seed(hopin' its fem.!) & a gdp seed. My md seeds popped& 1 up3/4"& spreadn round leaves,other is just coming up.both dom seedlings got 1st serated leaves! Outdoor here they come! Real excited to see thes mamadude's(s.diesel x blueberry) become the ladys they are known to be!


----------



## Angrybeaver (Mar 22, 2011)

Really fuck me lucky boy that Is one bushy plant!! Lights are off now but tomorrow il put up a couple of nice pics..


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man 2 (Mar 22, 2011)

View attachment 1508262View attachment 1508263View attachment 1508264View attachment 1508265


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 22, 2011)

Fantastic! How far along is she? Very great! Ours look alot alike! Ya agree?


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey tell me about ur set up w/chernobyls? Im t1e2&8cfls in 2x5x6 cab


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man 2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Ive grown 7 of subcool strains and chernobyl and JTR are the only two worth growing.I grew a 10 pack out last fall and made chernobyl f2s and the f2s of chernobyl were as good as the f1s.Chernobyl is testing between 17 and 21% depending on the grower....


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 22, 2011)

How far in flower? All orange hairs- im thinkin about done?mine still has thick white [email protected] wks yesterday.for chernobyls that is. All the rest diff stages from5 to 1 wks. Im very Interested in ur grow! +rep for the chernobyls!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 22, 2011)

After finding that fat cheese seed,i cant stop thinking maybes theres more?i got out all i have(1/2lb popcorn nugs&trim) &a baking dish.i found 2 more!!wwhhhaaaaattt! Im so stoked! Im figuring them to be s1- & my buddy sed"lbs&lbs-not1 seed." wrong. I got 3fattest ever seeds! Baked&ramblin!


----------



## homer371 (Mar 23, 2011)

What up KMK? Sorry I haven't posted in forever. Somehow I got unsubcribed from your thread, no idea why! Just thought you hadn't been posting updates lol. So just caught up again, everything is looking tight!!! Chernobyls looking frosty as hell, very nice. And you're getting the hang of the loupe technique haha. All about getting the distance right. If you have two loupes you can stack them and get even closer. Anyway, great job with all the plants at various stages, can't wait to see those harvests bro! +rep if it lets me.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanx homer. Its a lame lil dbl mag glass, but not too bad! We,ll smoke the chernobyl together bro-ill sample w/you& dread!


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 23, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> Thanx homer. Its a lame lil dbl mag glass, but not too bad! We,ll smoke the chernobyl together bro-ill sample w/you& dread!


Damn boss why cant I smoke some? I wanna sample too!!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 23, 2011)

Bk brother- id give u a clone or & sample,what ever u wanted bro- homer,dread &i in same area. Im plannin trip in cupl months to hit la area for motocross track. We will meet up then i hope!


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 23, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> Bk brother- id give u a clone or & sample,what ever u wanted bro- homer,dread &i in same area. Im plannin trip in cupl months to hit la area for motocross track. We will meet up then i hope!


For sure...Just let me know when. Motocross will turn into Motocross Smokefest!!!!


----------



## Angrybeaver (Mar 23, 2011)

What's up kmk! Iv finally got round to taken pics now lol it's 3 weeks into flowering and there's one of my clone!! Tell me what u think man...


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 23, 2011)

goregous man, shes doin great!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 23, 2011)

A/b- lookin damn good bro! Very pretty girl.clone looks great too! oh yah-WHATS up FUZZYBUDS?! WHATS NEW?anythang?


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 23, 2011)

Cant get to computer for cupl days.so no pics tonight.im ready for harvest-booooy i tell u what!mostly to make room for all my new starts;+ im not likeing these lil 1branch plants.all of them together is 1lil plant it seems.dense ass nugs tho! BlacKK dominas are chuggin rt. Along!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 24, 2011)

So chernobyls trichs all cloudy some clear&very few amber. Over doesnt look ready tho. Just watch now cuz what ive heard about bushmaster finishing [email protected] monday,7from switch to 12/12. Close tho!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh yah!i shit canned2 chernobyl flower clones.the leaves just died;1looks just aswell as wen i took it tho! So my outdoor line up so far(on hand now) 2blackk dominas, 2 mamadudes(s.diesel x blueberry) 1 gdp, &1 cheese. Waitn on green krak&durban poison clones? Cant wait for outdoh!


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 24, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> Oh yah!i shit canned2 chernobyl flower clones.the leaves just died;1looks just aswell as wen i took it tho! So my outdoor line up so far(on hand now) 2blackk dominas, 2 mamadudes(s.diesel x blueberry) 1 gdp, &1 cheese. Waitn on green krak&durban poison clones? Cant wait for outdoh!


I cant wait to see pics of your outdoor plants when they are booming in the Summer Sun!!!! 

Peace

BKB


----------



## Angrybeaver (Mar 24, 2011)

Cheers guys I'm happy with her I think the buds are the right size for her age! Happy growing yall


----------



## incognegro999 (Mar 24, 2011)

How big you gonna let em get kotton? Those huge bush pics of outdoor plants make my mouth water lol


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 24, 2011)

Im starting them now&putting them outside by mothers day.from there il let mother nature &genetics take over.i dont have any worrys for hiegth;other than i keep it seperated from my children.i have a big enuff&fenced off yard,so they get tied down,over&out.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 24, 2011)

Just checked on seedlings&germs.the cheese seed popped!3days&3/8"up& wearning caseing like a helmet!gdp nothing yet,so i dropt in cup of water for now. Blackk doms are workn on lil3rd set serated& mamadudes workn on the 1st serated. All is going good.once i harvest some chernobyl i can get up closer to light. Chernobyls&doms are fat&frosty!! Surprised for t12s&cfls! once Again!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 24, 2011)

Juz got net flix weeds season 6! Rollin cupl fattys& im ooouut!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 24, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> Juz got net flix weeds season 6! Rollin cupl fattys& im ooouut!!!


Weeds is ok, it was the bomb the 1st 3 seasons and then got all dramatic. Doug and Andy r def my fav! Also Cecila when she was dressed up like a gang banger hood rat in jail.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 24, 2011)

Doug&andy r gr8! But for some reason- its all nancy for me! I want more thaan milf weed! I want the milf!! But after fat cheese joint,i nodded off& missed cupl episodes! But the ol'lady bot me a mini greenhouse tent.its 2'x3'x6' w/3 adj.shelves. I guess ima go put it together. Peace,pot&micro dots!


----------



## stoneyluv (Mar 24, 2011)

That's a good woman you got there!!! every man could use a greenhouse!


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 24, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> A/b- lookin damn good bro! Very pretty girl.clone looks great too! oh yah-WHATS up FUZZYBUDS?! WHATS NEW?anythang?


not much just posted up smokin the homegrowns and playin COD black ops is about it, anyboby else play this shit for ps3?? PM me if so! hhahaha!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 24, 2011)

Fuzzy-is the smokein homegrown in ur sig?or diff. Link?+rep4watchn my thread brother.


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 25, 2011)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> not much just posted up smokin the homegrowns and playin COD black ops is about it, anyboby else play this shit for ps3?? PM me if so! hhahaha!


Xbox playa here!!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 25, 2011)

Atari playa here!! Lmao! J/kiddin. Im still on ps2- mx unleashed! 6races left till finish game! Ol'skool still.


----------



## Archminister (Mar 25, 2011)

PC gamer here booooyeee! Smoking and raiding...woohoo!


----------



## stoneyluv (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm a 360 user


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 25, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> That's a good woman you got there!!! every man could use a greenhouse!


 yep,shez a keeper! Never did get it put together! Sucha stoner!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 26, 2011)

So the big ass chees seedling is kikn ass over everything else ive sprouted. The doms are on 3rd set w/3finger leaves. Md's on 1st set serated. Cheese on 1st set serated& totally passing my md's! My gdp no sprout yet. 1st seed ever that didnt sprout! Ohwell! Ima get pics of ebery thing &post later or tomorrow. Chernobyls very close. Gona pull 3 &put in darkness today.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 26, 2011)

waitin on those piks


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 26, 2011)

Woooooorrd!!! Tryin to get off work so i can take some pics! cant complain-on dbl. Time!!tired as fuk tho~


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 26, 2011)

So i just got home from hydro shop.i pikt out muh shizzle& will get it tuesday.justa sunsystem reflector &a light spreader.+an adaptor for mysocket to plug into lumatek ballast.prety stoked.the guy was hella cool too. Total+! Only 65$ out the door.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 26, 2011)

So im makin some butter rt.now-got another bag of trim.this one is my buddys strain he crossed & keeps making these seeds every yr. He wont part w/them tho!(i found 1 in 11oz!)gdp x grape apexcheese.im germ'n it rt.now!!its what was crossed w/my dominas.i kiefed i bunch&got a 5.5g puk. Pretty cool!i got time on comp tomorrow~piks2come!


----------



## Archminister (Mar 27, 2011)

I have been talking about it enough and I am finally ready to make the jump. I have my trim and enough vape duff to make some nice butter. Anyone got a link that I can follow step my step. I need to have my hand held initially. Going to make some awesome gluten free brownies and I cannot wait. Everything that I have read about ingesting suggest that the high is more potent and last much longer.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey!good mornin' arch~ if ya go back few pgs in thurs.nite chop down,u'll find some links.im mobile&cant post links.if ya need help,ill help u.every1 here does it the same kinda,but i dont grind up the weed& i dont really add very much water.+ i use a crok-pot for 12hrs.if u dont find wut u need,lemme know.il help!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 27, 2011)

Alright boys!just pulled the andes mint chocolate brownies from the oven! Gota drizzle mint on& will get bak to ya!cant get to comp til l8r.sux-


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 27, 2011)

I cut the mofuggin brwnies into 2x3 pcs. The ol'scared of'em&ate 1/3.i mowed a whole1. The mint hides the taste completly. If i miss pics later~i passed out!hahahaha


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 27, 2011)

bro when r u going to get some pics up, can u do that from your phone-dizzle?


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 27, 2011)

i made some brownies1 im at comp now.my time had got put off to 3.i woke at 4. sorry fellas. ok ,heres the dominas.6wks tomorrow.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 27, 2011)

and now for a few chernobyls.these are 7 wks tomorrow.ive been watching trichs due to useing bushmaster.ive been watching the sugar leaves which have had amber.come to find out,there changing qwiker than on the bud itself.well on the bud theyre mostly cloudy.ive put these 3 into darkness.to be honest,im tired of this 1branch plant grow.i yeielded twice the amount DRY from 2 plants last grow,as i will from this grow wet.ive got solid ass dank nugs,but justa cupl hand fulls.weak.quality not quantity.quality not qauntity.i keep tellin myself this!hahahahaha the dominas will yeild problly close to a zip ea.might get 3/4 oz from all the chernobyl. should mention this is 3 of 6 chernobyls. only 1 will yeild anything tho.it will yeild what these 3 do.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 27, 2011)

these are the babies. from left to rt in pics blackk dominas, mama dudes,&1 cheese.i think thursday the cheese broke soil?maybe friday?anyways,its growing soooo damn fast!i had to add dirt today again. man thoses brownies got me fadded! and theres the kief i made. hella bomb. the weed i made the kief from is what i made the butter with.not the kiefed weed,u know what i mean. btw the babaies are oldest by age left to rt also.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 28, 2011)

So i fed bushmaster to my 2 domina clones. Thry both were clawing til b/master! Woopwoop! & [email protected] 3 ill take the 3 chernobyls out a daarkness(48hrs)& cut them &hang dry.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 28, 2011)

Who ever rep'd me,id like to return the rep. Leave ya name so i can! Thank u for the rep!! & all the likes fellas! My like doesnt work thru my phone


----------



## Smokey11 (Mar 28, 2011)

looks awesome!!! Quality not quanity!! lol juss tryin to help


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 28, 2011)

That was me fool!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Archminister (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice job Kmk! Those nugs look like weedcones..lol. Those trich pics are amazing..definately frostier then BG 1.0. Im jealous dude...lol.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanx smoke dawg! Thanx bkb! Im not always qwik bro!im so stoned everyday by330am! U got no reason to be jealous arch! U got the plant of the yr! U shuda posted in show me what u got lst&entered the contest we got now! U wuda done good arch!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 28, 2011)

Oky doky! Its time to take the 3 chernobyls outa the dark & chop them.wont be hard!ill get some pix.


----------



## stoneyluv (Mar 28, 2011)

woooohoooooo harvest time!!!!!! ah the best part of growing!!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 28, 2011)

U betcha arse it is! Not very much,but its bomb! The dominas are what im curious about!they're puttn on wt.!


----------



## homer371 (Mar 29, 2011)

sweet! those nugs look frosty as hell, can't wait to see some harvest pic bro! glad you found that leaf / calyx trich color thing useful. learn something new everyday lol. also, i always think quality beats quantity. then again i'm a light toker, but if i can get an oz of quality dank bud off two plants, i'll be happy as a mo fo.


----------



## bekindbud (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice, congrats and please keep us posted. That contest is sick especially some of the plants in there. I entered just for the heck of it but it should be a good contest.

Peace

BKB


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 29, 2011)

Between the ol'lady&i, were getn close to an oz a week again. What i chopped lastnight,wont be enuff thru our meet up wk.end! Itll be dank tho!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 29, 2011)

Btw,im bet'n on dry wt. From last nite about 1/2 oz. [email protected]


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 29, 2011)

I cut my chernobyls by what i wanted to see by trich colors,but wanted to say it was day 50 on a 55-60 day strain. Last c.nobyl grow they [email protected]


----------



## incognegro999 (Mar 29, 2011)

Dying to see some harvest pics kotton. Keep it up homes


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 29, 2011)

Wudup incognegro! I sure like ur screen name man! Im tryin to get pics up! Workn to much latley. Totally bummed w/this grow/harvest.its lookn like an 1/8 a plant dry.i have 7more to go,but still feel it was a waste of electricity.the goodness of this grow was knowledge& all of the friends ive made [email protected] riu. Ill redeem myself w/my outdoor.


----------



## homer371 (Mar 29, 2011)

And hopefully the smoke is high quality too bro! Even if it's not a lot. Look forward to the pics man.


----------



## stoneyluv (Mar 29, 2011)

I remember one time I got 2.6 grams dry from a plant. They only get bigger from here!!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 29, 2011)

This my 3rd grow& yeild less ea grow! J/k~1st was outdoor.that doesnt count.i got 82g from 2chernobyl dry last grow.i thot i coud do better w/more,smaller.wrong.ill get a zip ea domina this grow&no tellin what the single colas will weigh. I found flower clones were unpredictable in the way they grow.2really branched,2single cola,&2re~tards.i shoulda only kept the 2 that branched& vegd'em a bit.prolly woulda been satisfied w/that.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 30, 2011)

So my mamadude seedlings not growing? Domina&cheese seedlings goin' for it!!! The seed i found of the strain that was the papa of my blackk dominas popped! Happy bout that! I also put 1 chernobyl bak in cab-gonna see if i can reveg for outdoor.


----------



## Psychild (Mar 30, 2011)

Pics!!!!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 30, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Pics!!!!!


 im tryin0 workn soooo much o/t latley.even slackin on my girls!i cant drive rt.nowKso its hard to get across town to use comp..i can use it anyday this week~juz too tired!


----------



## Psychild (Mar 30, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> im tryin0 workn soooo much o/t latley.even slackin on my girls!i cant drive rt.nowKso its hard to get across town to use comp..i can use it anyday this week~juz too tired!


 Most def! I feel you with the work man....I hadn't had a job since September and then found one around 3/14 (first 2 weeks I've hit 47 hours) Kicking my ass Lol. Didn't even get a chance to remember how to work again, just got dropped in that shit ><


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 30, 2011)

F'n congrats on new jay ohh bee! Thats awesome! Sorry bout the messed up puncuation! This new phones keys in diff. Spot. I tried to puncuate& it put letters in! Looks stupid when i re-read!


----------



## Smokey11 (Mar 30, 2011)

hope all is well in KmK land!! Has the mamadude popped yet ?? or still not doing nothing?


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 30, 2011)

Ohh yah,they popped.w/in 4days even. They got 1st set serated& have now popped into nuetral.look good,just small.dominas on 3&4th set leaves.5days older than md's. Cheese seed 4days younger&kikn arse! Il get pix up soon. Soory folkks.


----------



## Archminister (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey Kmk..just checking in to say great job as usual. Sorry for the lack of posts...been sick. I feel for you not being able to get to a computer when ya want and I am sure getting pictures out is equally challenging.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 31, 2011)

Yah.soory ur sick arch! We got a lap top now.just gota get service. Im getn there. Gona go home& get pix. Recent pics. Got harvest pix already. House reeeeeeeks!!! Maybe 1/2 oz?


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 31, 2011)

I transplanted my 2 single cola clones last nite to 1gal containers. So 3 clones& [email protected],2wks,&1.5wks. Pretty amazing how theyre budding.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Mar 31, 2011)

post piks more often dood, i would love to seee the progress too!! hahaha!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 31, 2011)

!!!!!!!LETS GO DODGERS!!!!!!! @FUZZY~I TRY BRUH! Only have web on my phone. Just got text as typing;gota wait til fukn sunday night. Aint dat bouta bitch!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 31, 2011)

Whoop! whoop! We just gota transfer our satellite to cable& bundle a pkg w/internet!!! Week or 2&ill be postin pics regularly! Im so stoked!


----------



## Mr.Therapy Man 2 (Mar 31, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> This my 3rd grow& yeild less ea grow! J/k~1st was outdoor.that doesnt count.i got 82g from 2chernobyl dry last grow.i thot i coud do better w/more,smaller.wrong.ill get a zip ea domina this grow&no tellin what the single colas will weigh. I found flower clones were unpredictable in the way they grow.2really branched,2single cola,&2re~tards.i shoulda only kept the 2 that branched& vegd'em a bit.prolly woulda been satisfied w/that.


 If your getting 82 grams off of two chernobyls thats about as good as Ive done also,the buds feel dense but they just dont weigh much.I had one from seed that was about 4ft 6 in tall and I got a little over 3 onces.Chernobyl and JTR was all of the TGA gear I would ever grow again.Ive grown 7 strains and two packs of chernobyl and ripper.One pheno of chernobyl is a hermie bitch,the pheno has real long hairs and the nanners hide way down in the bud and the long hairs help hide them ,I think the pollen was sterile because I never had any seeds


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey wuts up MR?! Funny u mention the hermie part.i took flower clones again&1lookt like it was growin a naner;but i ditched them. Both harvests of c.nobyl seems to have alot of lilpods that look like its seeded?but no seeds. What lights u under?


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 1, 2011)

The ol'lady's on phone settin up the web rt. Now! Mite not havta wait till sun/mon after all!


----------



## incognegro999 (Apr 1, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> The ol'lady's on phone settin up the web rt. Now! Mite not havta wait till sun/mon after all!


Score! we are impaitenly waiting haha.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 1, 2011)

I know guys! It eats me up waitin&watchin all y'all post pics everyother day. But web on apr.7th. Postin wut i got on sunday.then gonna wait til the 7th. Sucha hassle borrowing pc!


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 1, 2011)

Something smelled like cheese in my mail today, do you have any idea why KK?


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 1, 2011)

They call me,DR.LOOOOVE!dr loove!(tryin to sing kiss!) just share'n the love! I know its goin to the valt,but u wont be disappointed.trust me. Did ur md's start slow brother? Mine are scarein' me? On side note ,they have purple tinge to the leaves.not growin&theyre droopin.just the 2md's halted.idk why.yet!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 1, 2011)

Soo i just rolled&smoked 1/2a j of the chernobyl i cut monday.its ready to jar if i can smoke it rt? Well trimd&off stems i got exactly 11g. Rt now. That was from 3 lil ladys.got 3 nobyls left&5 blackk dominas to go! Doms strat pakn wt.! Sooo sik!


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 1, 2011)

Not sure, I use Riot Root Plug and all I do is drop a seed in it and 3 days later they are out. Just look in my journal they grow fast bro, if not then something is def wrong...Not sure whats the problem but no need to worry, I can always hook you up with more. If they are not doing what you feel they should be, dump those 2 and start 2 new ones. But they are not slow starters, they just take time flowering. Usually 70 days.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 1, 2011)

Not trippin like that brother.i only started2.got more. They have a beautiful color already;which is why i wondered if urs start slow. I cant dump a plant. Dont have it in me.which is why i stuck out the chernobyl grow.passed white rino clones from club over cnobyl clones! Dumby!im so stoked to grow these md's bk.honestly.my friends here waitn to see this strain too.now if ur hermie plant on ur thread seeds,id LOVE some a dem!lol


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 1, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> Not trippin like that brother.i only started2.got more. They have a beautiful color already;which is why i wondered if urs start slow. I cant dump a plant. Dont have it in me.which is why i stuck out the chernobyl grow.passed white rino clones from club over cnobyl clones! Dumby!im so stoked to grow these md's bk.honestly.my friends here waitn to see this strain too.now if ur hermie plant on ur thread seeds,id LOVE some a dem!lol


For sure, I dont know if it will have a lot but we will see. Its in my friends greenhouse right now finishing. I could not throw away that plant either!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 1, 2011)

+rep bk~ dude im gettn web on the 7th! Dude im so fukn stoked! I put the mds outside in sun&they pikd up.not droopin now.


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 2, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> +rep bk~ dude im gettn web on the 7th! Dude im so fukn stoked! I put the mds outside in sun&they pikd up.not droopin now.


Well its about time you got internet now there will be more pics right???? Well on the 7th for sure?


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 2, 2011)

Fukn a ill b postn pix!!!! I just watered&got pix,soon i can walk back inside&dwnload!im smilin thinkin bout it! My dominas outdoor flowered fat colas;&these doms are 1/4 size& getn sum fatass,dense buds.im impressed for t12&cfl.+how sm they are! Got pc time tomorrrow~


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 3, 2011)

heres the pics fellas.gonna do a few posts to keep it all seperated.start with a few harvested pics. it was of 3 lil ladys,dry~11g. dosent look like alot cuz it aint!lol there all dense tho.btw,thats a large pan! QUALITY NOT QUANTITY! LOL


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 3, 2011)

now on to the remaining chernobyl. when i get home,shes going into the darkness for 2 days.ther are a cupl more,but there ruh tards and ima pluk the nug off and leave im in the cab to see if any of them will reveg.this one in these pix is the 1 that will probly reveg best.anyways, on to the photos.these are on this one clone. it will be close to what i just harvested.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 3, 2011)

yep......not done! heres my babies.from left to rt. blackk dominas,mamadudes,cheese,& a b/w. my buddys strain(ima call it b/w:buddysweed) another pic of the blackk doms& also my new mini green house. now i gota go dwn load more pix.be right back.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 3, 2011)

oooooky doky! here are my blackk dominas. i am very proud&impressed with how these are turning out.i cant wait to see them outdoor! there 7 wks tomorrow & have a lil more to go. they are 2 diff phenos. the lstd 1 smells like juicy fruit gum now,while the other smells fuelly.either way,the density of these nugs/colas is ridiculous! the clones nug`n up well also. im not gonna post up any pics now till the 7th.when i get my own web.


----------



## homer371 (Apr 3, 2011)

WHAM! nice pic update kmk. awesome bud shots on the last page, and those black dominas look great too. keep that shit up!


----------



## stoneyluv (Apr 3, 2011)

Lookin good dude!!! everything looks so frosty!!! very green and healthy!!! glad to hear you're getting your own internet... then we will get to see lots of pics of the harvests to come!!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 3, 2011)

yeppers! this computer shit is cool. you`ll all get sikk of all the px ill put up!j/kiddin.thank u guys for the kind words!this outdoor season ima hava grip of plants to be postn pix of.idk if i can rep yet, but ima try!


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 4, 2011)

Damn bro those buds got some fox tails popping everywhere....I love that so much, its pure bud porn IMO. Got DANK written all over them! Good work homey. Hope you enjoyed your day today, I did.

Peace

BKB


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 4, 2011)

Waaaazup biggity bk! What did u call it? Fox ears? Only one of the dominas doin that! 2diff phenos! Sikk to see the difference! U germ any yet? Btw~ yes i did! Glad u did aswell! Ura cool dude for askin'!


----------



## greenpower000 (Apr 4, 2011)

Looks beautiful man !!!
Glad to hear your diggin the Whole computer deal !

My Grow box looks so pitiful right now.. I broke a CFL (those bitches are expensive !) because i was trying to fix my hood. one of the lights wern't lighting up.. and i had screwed with it for like an hour.... finaly when i decide to take the hood down (I don't want to start any fires with shorts and faulty wiring.... what ever the hell is wrong with it.) I unscrewed teh light and it slipped righ toutta my hands... smash !!!!! 

lol

i got 3 flowering plants back unde the one hood pushing 130 Watts of cflage..... My adapters came in today tho..... that means i can put my 4 100 watters up in place of my 4 65 watters (well just 2 now)

keep em going strong man !!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey grn power!sorry to hear about the light.that sux man! Did it land on ur plants? Man,i bet 4x100 w cflage gonna get warm. U think so?


----------



## d6520 (Apr 4, 2011)

both of ya pics look good im growing 5 girls but havent looked into any techiques i been vegging for 4 weeks now 3 weeks under t5 s and 2 days under my 2 600 watt hps lights.... what techique do ya guys think i should look into???


----------



## DumpsterKeeper (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm diggin the black dominas. They're starting to look like nice, rockhard buds now.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 4, 2011)

d6520 said:


> both of ya pics look good im growing 5 girls but havent looked into any techiques i been vegging for 4 weeks now 3 weeks under t5 s and 2 days under my 2 600 watt hps lights.... what techique do ya guys think i should look into???


 ima fan of topping young(@4th node) then lst. Thanx 4stopn in!!!!! +rep bro~


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 4, 2011)

DumpsterKeeper said:


> I'm diggin the black dominas. They're starting to look like nice, rockhard buds now.


 thanx man! Yes,theyre very very dense! Im lovin it! Cant wait to harvest these lil ladys! Wierd thing is my org. Doms were an 8wk strain& the male bred w/doms were 8/9 wk strain. These look like they got few more wks? &@7wks today


----------



## d6520 (Apr 4, 2011)

K


Kottonmouth king15 said:


> ima fan of topping young(@4th node) then lst. Thanx 4stopn in!!!!! +rep bro~


Im looking to get yield tho. I want good yield,... But also I dont want to have big plants because ima hold some mothers... My friend that grows also told me he gets new batches every 2 months.. I wont mind veggin 7 weeks then flower... 

How do u top plants? ...never done it


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 4, 2011)

Few days from pics,but should be good change for the seedlings. I topped both blackk dominas& lst'd 1 blackk dom & the cheese.i bent&tied stalk straight to the soilklike my flowering lst domina.these seedlings are all going outdoor mothers day.i got a gang og bagseed from my brother.nice big fat seeds. Im germ'n 4 tonight.pix on the 7th.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 4, 2011)

Welp,i actually pinch the top off the plant. I do it when theyre little @4th node. It grows 4 tops.then tie them down& the other side shoots will try to become the main top& u get a bunch of nice colas. Thats how i do mine.


----------



## greenpower000 (Apr 5, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> Hey grn power!sorry to hear about the light.that sux man! Did it land on ur plants? Man,i bet 4x100 w cflage gonna get warm. U think so?


 I got some extra fans to compensate.... but actually ..... I put two of them up lastnight and they stay cooler than the 65 watt lights. I can put my hand on these and leave it there.. the otherones, I could touch.. but not for too long.
No, I moved all of my plants out of my box while fiddling with my hood.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well thats good g/p! Was worried for ya! So tonights the big night for the remaining 2 chernobyls. Cuttin'em tonight! Btw,the 2 lilc.nobyls i was tryin to reveg got killt yesterday. Decided to put them in my new greenhouse. Well didnt open it &it hit 150! They shoulda melted!!! Ohwell.


----------



## stoneyluv (Apr 5, 2011)

sorry to hear about overheating.... hope your harvest goes well!!!! lots of sticky scissor hash!!!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 5, 2011)

Wudup stoney! No overheating here! Juz thot green powers 4x100 cfls wud get hot. But small harvest;not much scissor hash. Cant wait to break opena bud of the chernobyl i have ina jar! April 9th, dread50 &i will sample this shyyt!


----------



## stoneyluv (Apr 5, 2011)

looking foward to the smoke report brother!!!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 5, 2011)

Stoney!dude ima lame sometimes!! Yes i did over heat! My green house killt my wannabe reveges! Stoned is the way of the walk!!!


----------



## greenpower000 (Apr 5, 2011)

Stoned is the way of the walk ..... lol...... I Love it !!!!! Stoney is as Stoney does ... HAHAHAHa

I love RIU... you guys rock ! 

Sorry.. It's been a long day at work today... I logged in and saw that.. and just about lost my shit...lol.. just what i needed to pick my day up.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 5, 2011)

Im w/ya bruh! I just got off work([email protected]) & im lauhing to myself on county transit bus,readin ur post!!stoned as hell to. Someked a j to muh'heed @ bus stop!! Thats just how i roll:like toilet paper!


----------



## stoneyluv (Apr 5, 2011)

hahaha after you said "no, overheating here" i thought.... ah i must be high and was thinking of another thread... too funny!!!! seriously though, sorry about the two that died.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 5, 2011)

I forget about my new mini green house/ ez bake oven!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 5, 2011)

35min from a total 48hrs of complete darkness.ima say ima believer of the darkness period. These nobyl buds alot more crystally than last grow that just got harvested. whens the smell come back jar curing? Smelled better when i put in jar?


----------



## stoneyluv (Apr 5, 2011)

Are you choppin tonight? Or are you gonna give her 72 hours of darkness?


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 5, 2011)

U think i should wait rt? Im worried about my schedule.


----------



## stoneyluv (Apr 5, 2011)

Ah no bro, i was just asking not suggesting. If that's the time that works out for ya timing wise then by all means go for it.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 5, 2011)

Have u seen a diff between none,24,48&72? Im choppin these really due to schedule.my dominas are more of an interest to me& will make sure to finish correctly.or to the best of my ability i shouuld say.there larger&im done w/thses little plants. Prefer larger plants.last time i do more than 3 in my cab.


----------



## stoneyluv (Apr 5, 2011)

Ya know way back on my first grow I had four plants of the same breed and I cut one at 0 hours and one at 24, one at 48 and one at 72. The 24hr was the same as 0 and the 48hr was bigger and the 72hr was frostier. Now this was my first grow and I didn't know as much. And it was all probably coincidence But first impressions are hard to break so I've been sticking with it.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ya know how many times ive tried to rep u in the last cupl days??!!!hahaha kikarse answer dude. Thank you. On another note:the chernobyl i just clipped looks good for reveg. This one &1 other(the only2that branched)are left to go outdoor in may.hope it worx!


----------



## stoneyluv (Apr 5, 2011)

Haha I hear ya bro, I try to rep you and everybody else everyday and I get the same damn message! It's cool though, I appreciate ya posting in my thread, to me that is better than rep. I hope your reveg works out. I'm gonna do the same thing with one of my deisel plants. Not sure how many I'm gonna put outdoors this year... gonna keep it small I think.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 6, 2011)

Speakin of rep~thanx arch!!!!! Just bumped me a level!! Ill c if i can getcha back brah!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 6, 2011)

Any of you ever have a strain that smelled so potent that when you were trimming it it seemed to burn your eyes? My chernobyl last wk& last nite did that. Loco holmes!


----------



## mantiszn (Apr 6, 2011)

hahaha that is too funny - maybe you got some radiation poisoning on your girls courtesy of japan 

radioactive nuclear chernobyl bud



Kottonmouth king15 said:


> Any of you ever have a strain that smelled so potent that when you were trimming it it seemed to burn your eyes? My chernobyl last wk& last nite did that. Loco holmes!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 6, 2011)

I felt crazy when it happened last weeks harvest.then lastnite too?! Didnt do this 1grow. Maybe the bushmaster? Or its just that potent!ima go w/the last one!! Hahaha


----------



## stoneyluv (Apr 6, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> Any of you ever have a strain that smelled so potent that when you were trimming it it seemed to burn your eyes? My chernobyl last wk& last nite did that. Loco holmes!


That sounds like a winner to me!!! I never smelled one that burned my eyes.... i have rubbed them with sicky fingers... now that fuckin burns!!!! +rep (able to hit ya up!)


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 6, 2011)

I dont understand why you put the plants in a dark period? Why do you guys do it and what is the difference between dark periods? I am a nOOb grower and I am only on my 2nd run growing but never did the darkness thing. Any research or links on this darkness period? Thanks fellas!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 6, 2011)

Bk! Buddy! Wudup?!! I kept readin' bout the darkness thing from cupl friends that got thread/grows going. I cant put up a link fot ya tho. I read up on it by just googelin' "darkness period befor harvest". It brought up a grip of links. Wut i got from it was some old hippies found that 72 hrs of complete darkness increased the resin/crystal production. I can only say that i did 48 hrs both harvest this grow of chernobyl.1st chernobyl grow i just harvested. These buds are by far more white/fuzzy crystally than last cnobyl grow& these buds are a fraction of the size.ima keep doing this till i get to my clones. I have clones of ea domina & will just harvest them to compare with the dominas i harvest 1st.


----------



## stoneyluv (Apr 6, 2011)

"The Stichting Institute of Medical marijuana (SIMM), the first company to sell marijuana through the pharmacies of Holland, has been investigating the medical possibilities of cannabis, together with TNO laboratories and the University of Leiden.

One of their discoveries has been that to keep the ripe plants in the dark before harvesting could increase their potency.

SIMM&#8217;s growers separated a crop of mature plants, harvested half of them and kept the other half in absolute darkness for 72 hours before cutting and drying. Analysis of the resulting dried buds showed that some varieties had seen an increase of THC of up to 30%, while CBD and CBN remained the same."


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 6, 2011)

Stoney n KK thanks for the info, I heard a lot about it and even heard about a dark period prior to flowering too. I will goggle it and the SIMM too. I will give it a crack but I have to figure out when I would do the dark period because I finish off my plants by drowning them. Maybe I can drown them for a couple of days and then finish them off drowning in the dark for 3 days. Its kind of hard when you live in a 1 bedroom apartment. LOL Not much room for total darkness.

Peace

BKB


----------



## stoneyluv (Apr 6, 2011)

Use a garbage bag or a cardboard box.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 6, 2011)

Super nice reply stoney! I dont understand the beni's from drowning? I really want to. Ima google thaat too. Btw~by noon my internet will be on!!!! Fukin a !


----------



## stoneyluv (Apr 6, 2011)

awesome news about the net!!!!!!! the drowning method is used to eliminate the need for a cure. I believe this is a method by a user riddleme


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 6, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> awesome news about the net!!!!!!! the drowning method is used to eliminate the need for a cure. I believe this is a method by a user riddleme


Yes it is and it does speed the curing process. I also Make It Rain which is another Riddleme teaching. I also drowned a plant with Molasses and water and it was even more cured after drying. I am always looking for ways to better cure bud because I am a cougher big time. I cough my ass off every hit...LOL Oh well! I cough to get high I guess.
@KK I better see some pics after midnight, its about time!!! LOL Congrats on getting internet!!!!
Peace

BKB


----------



## Smokey11 (Apr 6, 2011)

3 days of not having time to check everybody out I have just caught up and damn looking amazing dude!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hellz yah! As soon as i walk in the door!im postn all the pix i just took. The md's catchin up qwik!! Topped&lst'd the cheese aswell as both the domina seedlings.they are all ready turned back up to the light.clones lookn gr8 too. Got pix of all of it. Also, i traded few fat joints to my friend who still has about a 1/2oz of my 1st chernobyl grow. Been ina jar for 3months. My ol'lady was rippn ona bowl while i was feeding&shez blazed!which makes me jealous! My turn&off to bed. Catch up @3am! L8r fellas!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 6, 2011)

Whats up shmoke dawg! Thank u kind sir! @bk-so drowning makes the cure after hang drying faster? Well damn it- now ima drown 1 domina. Just to compare. Riu is just as addicting as the grow room-ya know it??!!?! G'night y'all! This nobyl bowl is for you fellas.peace.


----------



## homer371 (Apr 7, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> Whats up shmoke dawg! Thank u kind sir! @bk-so drowning makes the cure after hang drying faster? Well damn it- now ima drown 1 domina. Just to compare. Riu is just as addicting as the grow room-ya know it??!!?! G'night y'all! This nobyl bowl is for you fellas.peace.


man, i agree with that last sentiment. riu is just as (or more) addicting than growing which is just as (or more) addictive than smoking! take it easy bro, congrats on the internet and look forward to some pix!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 7, 2011)

Cool avatar homer! Me Likey! So i JUST got asked to work o/t.funny,i found myself get pissed cuz i wanna go home & dwnload my pix! Hahaha talk about mixed up prioritys! Dont they know how important these pix are! Shit! Lmfao


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 7, 2011)

wudup yall! im on my own fuking pc rt now,at my own home!whoop!whoop! gota figure this thing out,but im emailing the pix now. be back.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 7, 2011)

ok fellas! heres some shots of my 2 blackk dominas.7weeks flower yesterday.1looks closer than the other to being done!i dont know how to download the pix like my friends comp. sorry if this is all fukt up.


----------



## homer371 (Apr 7, 2011)

pics look great kmk! very nice, looks like the buds are very dense, and the leaves are nice and perky. maybe a touch of nute burn on those tips but nothing major. getting very close bro!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 7, 2011)

now for the seedlings.this computer is got me so frustrated. shits all mixed up. i tried to label them as i saved them,but the view is different then when im on my phone.ohweellll 1 picture of the 3 domina clones also.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 7, 2011)

homer371 said:


> pics look great kmk! very nice, looks like the buds are very dense, and the leaves are nice and perky. maybe a touch of nute burn on those tips but nothing major. getting very close bro!


thanx homer! these dominas just seem to do that,nute sensitive i guess.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 7, 2011)

ive also got 4 bagseeds started. ive got a gang of these seeds.theyre all the same strain,i just dont know what strain.a friend was givin a plant that had been seeded.bad! im startn another 9 sat morning. the weed real stinky,and was decent smoke.now that im all disturbed by this fuking laptop,ima get stoned and get ready to make some oil. chk back ina bit.


----------



## stoneyluv (Apr 7, 2011)

they look sweet!!! I really like those doms!!!!

did you make your own extractor like i did? or did you buy the real deal?


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 7, 2011)

no sir,i didnt buy it.i made it real qwik at work just before i got off! i had a bad experienc with butane&fire doing this once! thats all i got to say bout dat!lmao so becarefull to anyone thinking if doing this!!!!! stoney-what did u make yours out of?


----------



## stoneyluv (Apr 7, 2011)

I made it out of a pvc coupling. i'll dig it up and take a photo.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 7, 2011)

same here. also,how do you evap/boil off the butane?just let it sit?i use a coffee pot burner. the person who showed me ho0w back in the day was all tweakin and the next thing i know he pulls out his poket torch.klik,klik poof!! my swt shirts on fire<his shirts on fire. he paniced and threw bowl and butane went everywhere.it was fukt.top it all off,my ol lady laughs and sez i told u this was a stupid idea! brother,i am so stoned right now! this bud and oil is a great combo.not go to work combo tho!


----------



## stoneyluv (Apr 7, 2011)

dude that is a fucked up story!!!I'm glad to hear your house didn't burn down! that dude didn't need any THC from the sounds of it! but yea i just left it sit for a couple hours. i just don't like the butane thought of it. I'm gonna buy some bubble bags soon.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 7, 2011)

yah,i dont like the butane part either,but it sure gets u high!


----------



## stoneyluv (Apr 7, 2011)

fuck yea it does!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 8, 2011)

Im so damn excited! Tonights opening night for my motocross series! Im [email protected] to go home &load the bikes &get the hell outa dodge! I cant wait!


----------



## stoneyluv (Apr 8, 2011)

good luck KMK!!!!!! what size bike do you run? I have an old quadzilla 500r that i love to tear it up with!!!


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Apr 8, 2011)

Your lady is getting fat KMK, she looks almost ready to chop. I have enjoyed watching this grow unfold and think you have done a great job with all of your girls. I havent heard from you in a while and I started 12/12 last night so I figured I would stop by and let you know what was going on and see how your girls have been. Oh yea I figured out why my babies were growing so slow and staying small but the stem was getting really thick, they were rootbound as hell when I transplanted 2 days ago I couldnt hardly tell there was dirt in the containers for all the roots spiraled around the cup. Then I checked them last night and they had already grown a inch and the new growth was taking off.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 8, 2011)

Igrow u grow! Wudup buddy?! I got new phone &lost all my bookmarks.thats how i keep trak of all ur threads!now i can remark urz! Ill be by. Im on road rt now to sac. Glad u came by brother!


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 8, 2011)

Be safe and have fun!!! Its rainy down here!!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey bk! Thanx brotha man. I had a gr8 time,but after a yr off,i got no game! My first official dead last. 1st time in racing ive been last. At all. Ever. But it was fun.now tomorrow headn to the city for the weekend. A riu'per &i are meetn up sat nite.gonna be sooo sik!


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 8, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> Hey bk! Thanx brotha man. I had a gr8 time,but after a yr off,i got no game! My first official dead last. 1st time in racing ive been last. At all. Ever. But it was fun.now tomorrow headn to the city for the weekend. A riu'per &i are meetn up sat nite.gonna be sooo sik!


Well make sure you have your training wheels on so you dont eat shit!!! LOL I am jealous, I wish I could be there chilling smoking some bud at night around a huge fire...Cant wait for the summer!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 8, 2011)

Welp,then this cheese joint im lightin ..rriigghht... Now is for u! Were jamn out to ram jam black betty! Hellova time bruh! Are times comin yo!


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 8, 2011)

Lol sounds like a kickass time sorry about the race..still catching up on the thread  was about to puff on this bowl of blueberry


----------



## GottaHaveIt (Apr 9, 2011)

glad I found this thread. I'd heard that you could clone from a flowered plant, but this is the first time I've seen the process. +rep on some good smoke


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 9, 2011)

Wuts up gottahavit! I know that feelin'! Glad ur here! Ur sig is funny! Dont be scared,its only pussy! Hahaha i love that stuff!!lol sorry rene.not being rude.(female in the house)btw,bout time u showed up!


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 9, 2011)

GottaHaveIt said:


> glad I found this thread. I'd heard that you could clone from a flowered plant, but this is the first time I've seen the process. +rep on some good smoke


You can but it take time as the longer you wait into flowering. Patience is key in Revegging from flowering.

Peace

BKB


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 9, 2011)

amen! aint that the truth.it took 3~4weeks to root.basicly all of jan. &then really no ve. only waited a week after rooting to put them to flower. i took 3 clones from the dominas in flower,but early. i wont do harvest time clones again. hey bk,my md's are haulin ass now.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 9, 2011)

i forgot to mention, wed when i fed my ladys i went like 10 min early and i turned the lights on at the timer. well seeing how i just took care of them&always being told im in my shed to much,i didnt check on them till friday before i left. the friken timer was still on override from wed!!!!! soo wed at 830pm to friday at 1 pm. whutcha think is gonna happen?


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Apr 9, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> Igrow u grow! Wudup buddy?! I got new phone &lost all my bookmarks.thats how i keep trak of all ur threads!now i can remark urz! Ill be by. Im on road rt now to sac. Glad u came by brother!


Hell yea u know it bro, Ill hang around I am liking this grow man you really have impressed me +rep if I can.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 9, 2011)

So im feeding ,wait~kinda flush feeding today as im taking my girl to the city for the weekend& meeting up w/felloe riu bud.doin a bud smoke/share! Anyways,gonna give'em mollasses in the flush aswell. When i get home i think 1 blackk domina will go in closet for few days.(i know wutcher thinkin bk!!) but 1 dom,its still 85% wht hairs?? Como chingas??wtf? Ima take pix while feeding.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey,y'all wanna see some kinda funny stuff? Utube kungfu baby or beatboxing dog. Now, wanna see somethin that'll blow ur fuking mind? Now utube this: 2-yr old smokes 40 cigarettes a day. Jeeezus im ata loss of words. Pix coming few minutes of my shyt.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 9, 2011)

okay now.heres my pix from alil bitago.im makin up my own words there ya like that! bare with me,i just smoke some 3mo cured chernobyl dipped in honeyoil. anyways,im not gonna seperate the pix. these are all of them.babbies to mamas. the group pic of seedlings is my outdoor starts.ive got 2 chernobyls reveging also.theres a pic of1 that is tied to bamboo stakes.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 9, 2011)

you see the difference in the close up bud shots?idk what to think.they dont even remotly smell the same,they didnt flower the same,and those wht hairs should turn orange right?the ones that turned when the other plants hairs turned orange have sucked back into the bud and it seems to be putting on fat wht hairs.like its gonna take hella longer.i thot cuz i fed bushmaster 2times they would finis early,but bmaster just stopped the stretching and started flower in high gear for a minute.will use again just not outdoor.


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 9, 2011)

Pistils die off and grow back so that could be it, do you have a scope to look at the trichs? That will tell you whats up and when she is ready! Hey Evil Kenevil hows the riding going? Evil is and will forever be my role model...I just wish he smoked bud like he drank! He probably still be around!
Which are the MD seedlings?

Peace

BKB


----------



## homer371 (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice pics kmk, those plants are looking insane. I'm 200 miles away but hoping you and dread are enjoying some good smokes this
evening!


----------



## Archminister (Apr 9, 2011)

Wat to go KmK! Looking good bro!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 9, 2011)

homer371 said:


> Nice pics kmk, those plants are looking insane. I'm 200 miles away but hoping you and dread are enjoying some good smokes this
> evening!


damn brother,what a place! leaves me curious homer!! dread&i had a gr8 time!we changed up some buds &smoked some g13&la conf.i broke off a pc of chernobyl i dipped in honeyoil&rolled in kief.but ur right,we exchanged buds openly,even broke up some buds &rolled joint&smoked it.nobody payed us any mind.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 9, 2011)

if ur readin this,thanx dread!i hopeu enjoy ur doggy bag! im diggin on mine!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 10, 2011)

So im out town,have been since noonish yeterday.seeing how ive already missed out on the like 45trips to the shed,its killling me not seeing my girls! Im gonna go find a smoke shop &buy new sumthin.sf alot diff then home!!!fuhsho! Saw it all in 1st half hour!including a dude in whl chair flip over! Crazytimes.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 10, 2011)

wutsup everyone. heres some pics of all my seedlings.i just transplanted the 2blackk dominas& the1 cheese.dom&cheese lst'd&i topped all 3 of these. there is also the 3 bagseeds that popped in jiffy cups& i moved them to partycups.the 3 in the wht box are top1 is my b/w(buddys weed since he wont name it!)&bottom 2 are mamadudes.this is all my outdoor so far.i left out the 2 chernobyls that are revegging.getting new lil branches with fukt up lil leaves,but its working!il get pix of them tomorrow when i water again. i put 1 blackk domina into darkness tonight.it actually began at 9am but wont get lights on till hatchet time. the other domina still alota wht hair? idk. 1 dom cloudy trichs& the other doesnt look even close,but its stopped swelling. so again,idk. anyways, i gave off all the chernobyl i brought this weekend to dread&didnt get to smoke any till i got home. im very happy! dread grew some bomb tho too! homer that g13 u guys got is where its at brother! id love to grow that strain.anyways im chernobyling.i mean rambling.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 10, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> good luck KMK!!!!!! what size bike do you run? I have an old quadzilla 500r that i love to tear it up with!!!


 right on stoney! is that the suzuki quad racer 500cc 2stroke? i ride an 08ktm 250sxf. too bad we couldnt ride together bro!


----------



## stoneyluv (Apr 10, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> right on stoney! is that the suzuki quad racer 500cc 2stroke? i ride an 08ktm 250sxf. too bad we couldnt ride together bro!


yea bro, It's one of those.... nothing special, got a pipe, reeds, and a carb job... runs great though! it's a bit dirty from the other day. I'm no superstar... just a country boy that's been tearing it up on something with a motor for over 30 years now. damn I'm getting old! haha here's a pic of the beast.


----------



## homer371 (Apr 11, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> wutsup everyone. heres some pics of all my seedlings.i just transplanted the 2blackk dominas& the1 cheese.dom&cheese lst'd&i topped all 3 of these. there is also the 3 bagseeds that popped in jiffy cups& i moved them to partycups.the 3 in the wht box are top1 is my b/w(buddys weed since he wont name it!)&bottom 2 are mamadudes.this is all my outdoor so far.i left out the 2 chernobyls that are revegging.getting new lil branches with fukt up lil leaves,but its working!il get pix of them tomorrow when i water again. i put 1 blackk domina into darkness tonight.it actually began at 9am but wont get lights on till hatchet time. the other domina still alota wht hair? idk. 1 dom cloudy trichs& the other doesnt look even close,but its stopped swelling. so again,idk. anyways, i gave off all the chernobyl i brought this weekend to dread&didnt get to smoke any till i got home. im very happy! dread grew some bomb tho too! homer that g13 u guys got is where its at brother! id love to grow that strain.anyways im chernobyling.i mean rambling.


that's so awesome to hear man!!!! i'm sad i missed the event, but happy you guys met up and exchanged some bomb ass buds. can't wait try some of yours and some of dread's. i got both my girls hanging to dry right now, so my g13 should be ready to smoke in a couple weeks  . peace man


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 11, 2011)

Aahhhh! Another day of work! J/k!!!! Work sux!! Thats sik stoney! Looks nice! I started racing when i was 14 on a 86 suzuki quad racer 250! Its been on ever since! I would love to ride that!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 11, 2011)

thats a sikk quad stoney.ive been lookin at it thru my phone,now i saw it on laptop. real cool ! heres my ride.its got cupl yrs racing on it and showin it! kinda see where the 15 in my kmk comes from now,huh?


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 11, 2011)

so i got 11g+8.5g dry=19.5g dry total from my lil chernobyls. cant wait to see what the blackk dominas will yeild! got 1 dom in closet/darkness now.9am was a full 24hrs already.this is the lil lady in the closet. she has nice tight buds, im very happy with her.i actually broke the other big bud off trying to supercrop. its now a single cola clone half way thru flower.i topped her and tied the main branches down&out.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 12, 2011)

Hell yeah cotton mouth. 
They look good.


----------



## Archminister (Apr 12, 2011)

Nice Kmk! I hope the smoke is nuclear..lol


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Apr 12, 2011)

Im guessing you will get another 24-28g off you domina she is looking sexy, to bad its time to cut. I have been thinking about what you said KMK about swapping some seeds, well keep in touch and once I grow my Royal Kush from seed to harvest I might make a trade with you. I might just give you a friends address instead of mine just to be safe. Oh yea by the way, I use to race quads at my local tracks but I had a bad spinal injury so I cant anymore but I just ride through the woods on trails for fun now. I have a 4x4 2009 625 Artic Cat with the drive shaft, its not made for speed but can get to about 100mph Ive only had it up to about 70mph though just to be safe. The power a artic cat has is unbelievable, I pull my pontoon boat with this quad. I started with a 250 dingo and that is the one I wrecked on when my tire blew out right as I was taking a sharp right turn and the quad just started rolling, I didnt get hurt that bad just some bruises but the quad was a twisted ball of trash.( took it to the scrap yard lol )


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 12, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> Hell yeah cotton mouth.
> They look good.


So does that chick shaking her ass in your avatar!!! Where and how do you get the animation in your avatar?


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 12, 2011)

whats up bk! i agree! theres a few avaters around this place that are umm......pretty good! any luck yet b? its eally botherin me dude! ive had no problems so far with them.dang ol'shoot man!


----------



## del66666 (Apr 12, 2011)

i tried to grow single colas and ended up with these.........


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 12, 2011)

IgrowUgrow said:


> Im guessing you will get another 24-28g off you domina she is looking sexy, to bad its time to cut. I have been thinking about what you said KMK about swapping some seeds, well keep in touch and once I grow my Royal Kush from seed to harvest I might make a trade with you. I might just give you a friends address instead of mine just to be safe. Oh yea by the way, I use to race quads at my local tracks but I had a bad spinal injury so I cant anymore but I just ride through the woods on trails for fun now. I have a 4x4 2009 625 Artic Cat with the drive shaft, its not made for speed but can get to about 100mph Ive only had it up to about 70mph though just to be safe. The power a artic cat has is unbelievable, I pull my pontoon boat with this quad. I started with a 250 dingo and that is the one I wrecked on when my tire blew out right as I was taking a sharp right turn and the quad just started rolling, I didnt get hurt that bad just some bruises but the quad was a twisted ball of trash.( took it to the scrap yard lol )


thanx brah! id love to get that much from the 2 bigger doms! sorry bout the back injury. i hurt mine to about a mo&half ago,then again last fri's race. just left kaiser. dr sed cant ride indefinatly;next time wont be so lucky.(hurt myself real good as a teenager)fuk that!as long as the ol'lady dont find out,aint quitin for no one but me.thats my desicion to make.
they give me cyclobenzaprine(gen. flexeral) &nabumetone? wtf! spent 17.74 on shit i wont even take! ohwell. im self medicated&ramblein!hahahaha


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 12, 2011)

oh eem eff gee! what in the name of jehova! those arw some big ass fuken corn fed colas my friend. what did u feed them sukerz? thats an actual 2liter,isnt it?! those are even bigger than the persons that i got this idea from. i only got 3 single colas,but they wont resemble anythang of yours! the title didnt actually end up suiting the grow.ohwell tho.im happy with the buds i did get. fantastic grow!fantastic buds del!! rep to you my friend.


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Apr 12, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> thanx brah! id love to get that much from the 2 bigger doms! sorry bout the back injury. i hurt mine to about a mo&half ago,then again last fri's race. just left kaiser. dr sed cant ride indefinatly;next time wont be so lucky.(hurt myself real good as a teenager)fuk that!as long as the ol'lady dont find out,aint quitin for no one but me.thats my desicion to make.
> they give me cyclobenzaprine(gen. flexeral) &nabumetone? wtf! spent 17.74 on shit i wont even take! ohwell. im self medicated&ramblein!hahahaha


 
Flexeral is a muscle relaxer bro, your heart is a muscle and do you think its smart to have your heart relaxing on you. Just a thought.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 12, 2011)

oh i wont take this shit.thats what i meant by i payed for it knowing im not gonna take it. i snapped my foot few yrs ago & never even took the viks thry were giving me then.i dont do pills.juz shmoke my weed.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 12, 2011)

okay fellas. im being impatient.was trying for 3days dark,but cuttin at 48. i snuk a lil peak &the fox ears that are forming on top of buds are pushing out more whit friggen hairs! so i got out my scope &checked her.im seeing equal amount of amber & cloudy,but a few clear?......so im cuttin it! ill show some pics in a few.


----------



## stoneyluv (Apr 12, 2011)

Wooohooooo chop time!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 12, 2011)

the whole time i was cutting her i was hearing in my head metallicas for whom the bell tolls! y'all hearing it too now!?!! oky doky, here they are! fuuuukkiinn dense! idk if i noticed a change in the darkness this time? its the last cupl clones from same mama that il do pics,1 in & 1 not. anyways, lets do da damn thing!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 12, 2011)

now i know there some timber in that bud& its wet,but man are they solid! still not real strong odor. nice kinda fuelly like diesel?with some skunk in there. the other dom is the one that smells like juicy fruit gum. cant eait for that 1. its next. in a week or 2.thenn 3 more after that. all about a week and a half apart. the buds are on my sifting scren btw. its an aluminum framing with 110 micron silkscreen strung supertight.whatcha guys think?i try not to ask that anymore!stoners,think!get outa here!!!!!lol


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 12, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> okay fellas. im being impatient.was trying for 3days dark,but cuttin at 48. i snuk a lil peak &the fox ears that are forming on top of buds are pushing out more whit friggen hairs! so i got out my scope &checked her.im seeing equal amount of amber & cloudy,but a few clear?......so im cuttin it! ill show some pics in a few.


leave her alone!!!!! nice job bro!!!! enjoy!! Do you mind if I post a pic you might like to see?


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 12, 2011)

to late bud! i already cut&posted the pics brother.the rest im leavin tho. you think i shoulda waited? why so? my 1st doms let the trichs get almost all amber& it was couch lock from hell! i dont want that again.theres a time and place for putchoo to sleep weed.ya know what imean?


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 12, 2011)

Sweet jesus kmk gorgeous pics! I'm jealous... Ah don't like the couch lock? I love it personally


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 12, 2011)

i do. sometimes. i smoke and work,ride,jog,eat,work somemore ya know. i dont want my weed to make me lazy.even not stoned,if i sit down and relax im nodn off. now bed time,love a cupl hits of putchoo to sleep weed. no joke,i light my 1st joint every morning approx. 315am.clokwork. cant have couchlock on way to work at qtr after 3!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 12, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> leave her alone!!!!! nice job bro!!!! enjoy!! Do you mind if I post a pic you might like to see?


dude u edited? ive been toolin around waitn for you to reply? pleeez do bruh!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 12, 2011)

ill be back ladys and germs.forgot to hang them buds!


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 12, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> i do. sometimes. i smoke and work,ride,jog,eat,work somemore ya know. i dont want my weed to make me lazy.even not stoned,if i sit down and relax im nodn off. now bed time,love a cupl hits of putchoo to sleep weed. no joke,i light my 1st joint every morning approx. 315am.clokwork. cant have couchlock on way to work at qtr after 3!


I'm the same way with my morning routine spark up a bowl 630 but I don't have much trouble functioning when I smoke couch lock or not work 4 jobs then you'll find its a breeze to work after you smoked that stuff lol


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 12, 2011)

naw.im good with1. my jobz either very easy,or very hard. no inbetween it seems.


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 12, 2011)

Lol yeah don't ever work that much! Just a good comparison the lack of sleep will mess ya up worse than any couch lock..


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 12, 2011)

Here we go bro....(*BlacKK-15-Domina*) Round One....Lets see what I can do with this. 



I edited because I read one post at a time and didnt realize you had chopped her. Reason I said to leave her alone is because you said 3 days....

Peace

BKB


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 12, 2011)

now im happy buddy! damn beans anyhow. its nice to see ur pics finally bro! u got some beautiful plants muhbruta~ i can only imagine what you'll do with her.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 12, 2011)

here is the other doinas.still gota ways. the big one is just turning white.i dont get it.ohwell, i got time.


----------



## homer371 (Apr 12, 2011)

those plants look sweet bro! yeah i found my plants went through a couple phases of looking like they were done, and then deciding to pop out new hairs. i think for me it was fluctuation in temperatures, we had a week with really hot temps, but who knows... anyway, looking tight my friend.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 13, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> oh eem eff gee! what in the name of jehova! those arw some big ass fuken corn fed colas my friend. what did u feed them sukerz? thats an actual 2liter,isnt it?! those are even bigger than the persons that i got this idea from. i only got 3 single colas,but they wont resemble anythang of yours! the title didnt actually end up suiting the grow.ohwell tho.im happy with the buds i did get. fantastic grow!fantastic buds del!! rep to you my friend.


cheers ,yeah mate its a 2 litre bottle, thats a cross i did, thc bomb and bubblegum, i call it bubblebomb...........i do most of mine 12-12 from seed in coco, single cola can depend a lot on strain .


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 13, 2011)

Fantastic del! Uv harvested those?


----------



## del66666 (Apr 13, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> Fantastic del! Uv harvested those?


yeah mate all harvested but more on the go, heres another fat bb......


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 13, 2011)

Looks like an amazing cross del!!! I would love to find a strain that yeilds like that.


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Apr 13, 2011)

looking good kmk!! i got my chair dude!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 13, 2011)

right on man! im begining my outdoor too!so,definatly glad your here man.id rep you,but i already have! so soon.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 13, 2011)

heres some pics of my babys.blackk dominas are in wht pots&cheese in pink pot. the 2 cups alone are the mamadudes.the 1 im holding is the b/w. the chernobyl im reveging&is turning purple! now the bud shot is just a shot of the lst'd domina.see how wht its gotten? idk!its going backwards!thats all for now.oh yah i fed bloom to some,bushmaster to the youngest clone,and watered seedlings.i made it sprinkle!hahaha


----------



## Jack111 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey all,

I been using a DR40 Tent with a 150 HPS & have been getting great results with single plant grows and now want to see what I can do with this tent using the "12/12 from seed grow" technique. (no veg time - straight on to 12/12 lighting schedule)

My tent measures (W)40cm(D)40cm(H)120cm.

I've been thinking of filling the tent up with as many 2lt cola bottles as possible (they have 10cm diameters), which comes to a total of 12 "pots" & trying the 12/12 technique to hopefully just grow just main cola plants.

The strain I am hoping to use is Nirvana Northern Lights (Fem)

Do you 12/12 growers think this is possible?

Can you give me some suggestions otherwise?

Thanks alot & all input or suggestions are muchly appreciated.

Jack


----------



## Jack111 (Apr 14, 2011)

I forgot to add that this will be a soil grow! 

Thanks again
J


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, my single colas attempt only kinda workt!haha i gota few.my flower clones didnt do what i had expected at all. I start all my seeds 12/12 to sex them,then veg again a few wks. Then flower. All my seedlings are 12/12 till show sex,then going outside.my single colas were clones that were flowered as soon as they rooted. I wont do the single colas again. I got better yeild vegging 2 plants bigger than 12 small. If u have a link,please post it up so we can follw bro! +rep jack!


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Apr 14, 2011)

Jack111 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I been using a DR40 Tent with a 150 HPS & have been getting great results with single plant grows and now want to see what I can do with this tent using the "12/12 from seed grow" technique. (no veg time - straight on to 12/12 lighting schedule)
> 
> ...


hey man, sounds like your on the right path...problem is, is that a 150hps is a great light. but its meant for a 3x3 area at best. i actually just bought a new 150 for my new cab. but as far as filling up your tent with 2l bottles wouldnt be a good idea...you can safely grow 4 ladies under that light. a guy kmk and i talk to on here got 3.5 oz's from 4 girls under a 150 so it can be done man...he used gh florabloom nutes and some other stuff, nothing crazy expensive...

EDIT: shit just realized you put cm not inches...haha fucking wake and bake..anyway, go for it man, cram them bitches in there and let there be light 

heres a link to the 12/12 from seed thread and i do 12/12 from seed...my current grow is in my sig

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/416589-12-12-seed-thread-57.html#post5594723


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 14, 2011)

Ur are rt ncg! He did amazing w/150w! My best was 3oz's from 2 under flouresents.&160w is t12's !&6 23w cfls. This grow using 8 23w cfls& t12s.


----------



## mazand1982 (Apr 14, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> When i did my lil sog last grow the natural plant with no toping, fiming or LST yielded the most.
> So Would say training lil plants is kind of a waste. Fail
> But i only veged for 30 days.
> Plants ended up about 16 -18 in tall, yield a quarter to a half oz each.
> View attachment 1392442View attachment 1392443


u must drink alotta coffee


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 14, 2011)

Wuts up man! Glad u stopt by! Lotsa coffee!!! My coffe today was 2rips of l.a. Confidental chased w/last half of chernobyl joint! Then a 3/4 cheese joint on way to work! Thats was all between 3&4am. Im still comfartably hi.fer now.hahaha


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey KOTTONmouth KIng.. whats cookin?.. lookin foward to your new pictures.. are the girls still getting a caffine buzz from those dope ass FOLGERS pots? lmao
peace, amber


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 14, 2011)

the dr will see you now!wow weeee! dr ambers in the HOUSE!! thanx for cruiss'en muh thread! those ladys in the beggining in flogers pots were scarholes. he was giving me an example of what i didnt do! turns out single colas not my style so much!lol


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 14, 2011)

ok so qwik update: the big bud that when cut was 18.6~is now 8.6!!!! damn it.i was hoping it would be about 10 dry. nope. couldnt even smoke it yet.which means itll drop more. ohwell, this is why i dont weigh things wet.


----------



## stoneyluv (Apr 14, 2011)

I weigh mine as soon as i chop it and hope to end up with 25%! it's a vicious cycle... grow em big so they can shrink down!


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 14, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> ok so qwik update: the big bud that when cut was 18.6~is now 8.6!!!! damn it.i was hoping it would be about 10 dry. nope. couldnt even smoke it yet.which means itll drop more. ohwell, this is why i dont weigh things wet.


Sad day sorry to hear kmk that's why I don't weigh wet either that way I'm never disappointed


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 14, 2011)

yah, at least the only money i make from my pot is not spending it at the club anymore!!so wt no matta really.besides,the budz im waitn for are on the other domina. oddly,these nugs were solid;now lilsqwishy.oh well right/dont sweat the petty stuff,pet the sweaty stuff! the ol man use to say that!lol


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 14, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> yah, at least the only money i make from my pot is not spending it at the club anymore!!so wt no matta really.besides,the budz im waitn for are on the other domina. oddly,these nugs were solid;now lilsqwishy.oh well right/dont sweat the petty stuff,pet the sweaty stuff! the ol man use to say that!lol


Lmao I love that saying! Yeah your lucky I'm still paying out money cuz I let the grow go but they shut all our clubs down here


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 15, 2011)

So i snuk in muh shed earlier&turned on the green light,man!the seedlings are friken growin fast! Ima get pix up asap. The blackk domina is just white &frosty.barely any orange now.


----------



## Archminister (Apr 15, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> yah, at least the only money i make from my pot is not spending it at the club anymore!!so wt no matta really.besides,the budz im waitn for are on the other domina. oddly,these nugs were solid;now lilsqwishy.oh well right/dont sweat the petty stuff,pet the sweaty stuff! the ol man use to say that!lol


Fuck me runnning man I say that allll of the time. Done sweat the petty stuff and dont pet the sweaty stuff...lol. Another is that there are two rules in life. Number One is Dont sweat the small stuff...Number Two is Everything is small stuff....lol.


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 15, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> So i snuk in muh shed earlier&turned on the green light,man!the seedlings are friken growin fast! Ima get pix up asap. The blackk domina is just white &frosty.barely any orange now.


Man I can't wait to see some more pics! Haha hey ya ever seen southern fried stings? Commercial was just on apparently they investigate a floral shop dude they bust in the doors and knock the guy on his mj plants that was sad to see!


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Apr 16, 2011)

rene112388 said:


> Man I can't wait to see some more pics! Haha hey ya ever seen southern fried stings? Commercial was just on apparently they investigate a floral shop dude they bust in the doors and knock the guy on his mj plants that was sad to see!


that sucks dude!!! hope he got up and started swinging for the fences


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 16, 2011)

that sux when shit like that happens.someones whole fucking life just weent to shambls over the plant.he sitting in booking waitn while them fuken cops are hi5'n and drinking st pualy girl in some bitch made cop bar.makes me sick. pot is a plant that grows in the ground,if god didnt want it .,it wouldnt be around.so for all the assholes who wont get hi,just shut the fuck up and give it a try. im all fuken agro rt now. company here for the wekend and i lokt both sets of keys INSIDE the fuking shed.they were dry when i checked them lastnite. tis makes me madder then a pervert trying to draw a pussy on a etch a scketch. i guess ill need my bolt cutters.muhfugga this pisses me off!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 16, 2011)

souther fried stings huh?ill look for it. supercross on tonight!i know that boooooooy! either speed ch or ch 5 at like 730pm. i love dirtbikes.problly a lil more than my weed.i pikt up growing when i had to put bike away in end of 09'.


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hey kmk what kind of lock do ya got on there??? Most will just pop open if ya hit them hard enough...not that I would know anything about that  and yeah about southern fried stings that what I caught off the commercial but they seemed like they had a great idea with the floral shop...


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 16, 2011)

yah i cut it. goota another 1 already. so heres an update of my outdoor babies. the 3 little ones are bagseed,the 2 in cups together are mamadudes,the single in cup is my b/w seedling,the 1 in pink pot alone is the cheese,and the 2 in white pots together are my blackk dominas.tomorrow md's,b/w,&bagseeds going into same 6"pots as the other 3. i use green lite to get these out of cab,so i cant get pics of flowering blackk dominas til late tonight.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 16, 2011)

ive also got 2 chernobyls reveging.one turned dark purple& after few chats with subcool! he sez thats normal its the bloodwreck in it! its a very potent pheno of trainwreck. btw,all my harvested domina,as of tonight weighs 24.2...not bad i guess. so so far ive gotten 43.7g from all the chernobyl& the 1 blackk domina.still got 4 dominas left to harvest.just might match my last grows dry weight after all.i got 82.5 dry from 2 chernobyls dry with less lights.


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 16, 2011)

Wow so much for being a slow starter huh???? Looks like the MDs are going to pass the other plants soon. They look very healthy bro, keep up the good work. Remember the MDs like to eat nutes, not picky eaters at all!!!! I cant wait to see them grow Outdoors, she is a stretchy mofo that will yield serious bud!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 17, 2011)

you betcha! kikarse roots too.just transplanted them to 6" pots. everyone here is excited for this strain of md man! including myself! hows your blkk dom? i gota go thru with my phone and save photos to my card of gdp males,i only have 1 page to choose from in my attachments in my riu? if i view them i can see all the pages,but if i view them in a post,it sez no assesment????wtf? anyone else having problems with their pix?


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 17, 2011)

okay,here is an update of pix for the blackk dominas. the big dom is 9wks tomorrow.the other clones are 7,5&4wks. one pic has the 3 clones together.they are oldest from left to right.also,theres 2 pix of the buds i harvested from the 1st domina.24.2g there.its in jar now! all my chernobyl in jar also.that 1 big bud weighs 3.1g it was the cola,but i cut the 2x4 out.still,almost an eighth bud is nice.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 17, 2011)

see how white the buds have gotten?with wht hair? crazy.the tops on that tho are entering baseball size status yo!every bit the size around of a beer bottle.and theres 2!!!!! ive got some good pix of the chernobyl turnid bloodred purple.vvvvveeeerrrrryyyyy neat! i throw them up later.ive done all this since 430 am. time rool a doob before anyone wakes up.got company this weekend. BTW i just flushed ,i call it make it sprinkle!hahahaha 11 gal thru4 1 gal pots.that much was hard to do! i feel like im drowning them! l8r y'all! see yall in the funnys!


----------



## stoneyluv (Apr 17, 2011)

Looks awesome KMK!!!! i hope those buds taste as good as they look!!!! those hairs are usualy a sign of still growing. just watch the trics and harvest from them.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 17, 2011)

yah man,thats the plan.juz trippin me out.my doms were 8 wk strain& they were crossed with a rough 9 wk strain.lookin like theyll go 10.


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 17, 2011)

really nice kmk. good idea w/the mag glass. that chernobel is looking grea t and nice nuggs. if ya need a vape i got one lol. great job


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 17, 2011)

if ya were closer dawg! that could be arranged!!!! i still dont have a vape! and thanx for the kind words hammer! lemme see if i can rep ya buddy!dang nope! as soon as i can bro


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 17, 2011)

ohh shit ! hammer,is ur dog sitting on the couch?my dog does that kinda shit too!he has his own chair in the living room&when were watching tv he sits in that damn chair like a human! my friends love it!he sits on his butt & leans back,its classic man!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 17, 2011)

okay fellas,some one wanna chime in and tell me,or confirm i should say, that this is a male.its got nuts sticking off it.the other one not showing anything yet.maybe its female.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 17, 2011)

here is the other blackk domina & couple leaves on the chernobyl that are turning purple.its almost half purple right now. the other domina has alot new growth to the buds,so not yet.the white hairs are thick&fuzzy,like there gonna begin to harden off.hopefully.not that im hurtn for the weed,just wanna get these seedlings sexed and to a longerr light sched. im ready for outdoor! yards ready!im ready!!!! but someone tell me what they think about the male??????


----------



## homer371 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey bro, looks like a male to me, but I can't quite tell from the pics. You should get clearer view in another day or too. Plants looking good though!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanx homer. Its pretty obvious in person i believe.ive had a few,but havnt seen it so prominant before,so young.month old today.not takin chances tho-out to the lil green house/easy bake oven it goes0 got it figured out now,hopefully wont cook it. Gonna use the male!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanx smokey. Everythand ive put in there ive baked to death! Side npote: todays 9weeks floering for my big cola'd mama! Lol so ill bring her in tonight& make a lil porn! Hahahaha to be continued!!!!!! Btw~stoney ur rt,the buds look to be growing!


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Apr 18, 2011)

looking good brother! the buds start to fatten up the last few weeks of flowering, so 9 weeks you should start seeing nature at its finest my man


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 18, 2011)

funny you mention that! they did just what i expected and began to fatten around wk6.one domina finished and the other still fattenning up!it started to get orange hair like the other one,then just halted and began pushing fat ass white hairs again and getting fatter still!the buds have got fox ears everywhere that have made the buds look even fatter and to still be growing. i wish i could get her out now! and the blackk domina seedling is DEFINATLY a dude. hes stayin in the green house till i can use him.


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 18, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> ohh shit ! hammer,is ur dog sitting on the couch?my dog does that kinda shit too!he has his own chair in the living room&when were watching tv he sits in that damn chair like a human! my friends love it!he sits on his butt & leans back,its classic man!



yea he was that kind of dog. he would back up all the way accross the room to sit on the couch, or ur lap if he could. if he wasnt happy where he sat down he would stand up side step and sit again. if u were sittin and had ur legs crossed he would sit on ur anke and foot. and he loved to watch tv. wed put animal plant on wen we were gone and and hed watch some of it. he was a great pet. everybody laughed their asses off at that


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 18, 2011)

thats so awesome hammer! the "was" in the story tells me hes gone?sorry bro~ ill be devistated when duke moseyz on!


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 18, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> thats so awesome hammer! the "was" in the story tells me hes gone?sorry bro~ ill be devistated when duke moseyz on!


yea he had prostate cancer. it is devistating, he certainly was one of a kind i wish i had gotten more video of his hijinks lol.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 18, 2011)

here is wk9 update.there is a picture of 1 single cola clones thats at7.some half ass trich shots,which are all clear and very few cloudy.gonna go 10wks fersher!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 18, 2011)

another male.its my b/w seedling.its got lil nuts too. thats 2 &wondering about the other domina. hey bk~1 md showing hairs! this is the closetest i can get with out blurring.theyre definatly nuuts.


----------



## del66666 (Apr 19, 2011)

yep nuts they are...............


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 19, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> here is wk9 update.there is a picture of 1 single cola clones thats at7.some half ass trich shots,which are all clear and very few cloudy.gonna go 10wks fersher!



looks good kmk, before i clicked on the trichs shot i thought u had pics of the moon lol. i didnt have my bifocals on yet lmao. keep up the good fight bro.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 19, 2011)

Looking great CMK!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 19, 2011)

thank you so much scarhole! its funny,i feel like im typing something bad when i spell out your whole screen name.i tried to rep you man,but it wont let me.i cant rep anyone!hahahaha havta rep folk i dont even know!lol hoow did you blow up my pic?


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 19, 2011)

No worries kmk I got him for ya


----------



## jhod58vw (Apr 19, 2011)

looking good bro very nice like the double cola one


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 19, 2011)

thank you my fair lady.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 19, 2011)

so i decided not to keep the males.so i kilt them.its just alittle more than i wanna deal with.i need to focus on growing really before breeding.waiting for lights on to go visit them.


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 19, 2011)

I think that's a great idea kmk and after talking with you earlier I just may do the same  how are your girls tonight?


----------



## lime73 (Apr 19, 2011)

Wow I'm late but here now? lol
got some reading to do


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanx for stopn by lime! Never late,ima be doin this fo-eva!hahahha my other blackk domina is also a male.damn it. Im startn 6more domina tonight. I should have done tghat from the begining.now im behind for my outdoor. Gota have at least 1 to clone. 1 chernobyl&1 domina is a must for me.ill get it!


----------



## Smokey11 (Apr 20, 2011)

At least now you wont have to worry bout bakeing the males....


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 20, 2011)

Happy 420 KK!!!!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 20, 2011)

ahhhhhh!nice to be home! so i killed the other domina male.BUUUUT,i did just planted 4 more blacKK dominas,2 b/w's,& 6 bagseed.the bagseed came from a bomb ass plant,just dont know about it,or even how to find out now.so it is what it is.lol total of 12 seeds.i germ to soil,see what happens.i cant wait to check the others for lady parts! its funny how it makes me feel that my doms were male. my mds are definatly passin up the cheese tho.1 md definatly female.showed hairs otherday.hopefully i stay awake tonight! WANT TO ADD both the chernobyls look good too.there gonna reveg,just dont know what to expect from them yet.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 20, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Happy 420 KK!!!!
> 
> Peace
> 
> BKB


happy 420 bkb! and everyone else too! HAPPY 420!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 20, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-oxoL_SzWf8 heres some 420 music for everyone! this should set the mood kmk shtyle.


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 20, 2011)

Nice! Got to love it I've been listening to kmk all day don't have that one though!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 20, 2011)

i wouldnt be able to see thru my phone.ur lucky.


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh I can get on youtube which is awesome! Well as long as there is a link anyway lol


----------



## Psychild (Apr 21, 2011)

Pictures!?!?!?


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 21, 2011)

I had planned on getn sum pix up tonight but not lookin to good.it starts out like this~my cheese seedling has fuking nuts!outa 10lbs got about 6 seeds.i figured femin. But naw uh. Then buddy asks me to help him put radiatopr in new car,drivin home &belts break,overheats now im fukn walkn to parts store! Fffffffffuk! Longass day gets longer!!!! The mds are chix!


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Apr 21, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCKKKKKK!!!!! dude that sucks, hope its not a far walk, make sure you get a socket SET and just fucking return it, so your not walking back to get a bigger size after you pry it out of the wind shield 

this ones for you bro


----------



## stoneyluv (Apr 21, 2011)

good luck KMK!! sorry about the male!!! and i hope ya get your car fixed without to much aggravation. my best karma goes out to ya bro!!!


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 21, 2011)

Ya know kmk sweetie ya should carry some panty hose in with ya that way the next time a belt breaks you can use that turn the heater on cool that bitch down and drive to the parts store  sorry you are having a long day  and about the males least them mds are fem!


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Apr 21, 2011)

rene112388 said:


> Ya know kmk sweetie ya should carry some panty hose in with ya that way the next time a belt breaks you can use that turn the heater on cool that bitch down and drive to the parts store  sorry you are having a long day  and about the males least them mds are fem!


thats some engineering dude


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 21, 2011)

I know one that wont be a male....MD!!!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 21, 2011)

that is some engineering!good loookin out everyone!just needed to vent.i didnt do my seed starts right.i didnt do enuff to ensure i got enuff females,now im behind.im thinkin about just buying a few clones,then cloning them 1x each.idk. i did just start 12 seeds,so we'll see. my dominas flowering are definatly 10~11wk pheno.which is crazy. 1 clone was takin from the blackk domina i already harvested which was an 8 wk. pheno&itll be 8 wks monday.si ima check her out tonight.lights on ina few,maybe ill get a few pics.ive got 11 subd threads waitn to catch up on too!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 21, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> I know one that wont be a male....MD!!!!


right you are ken! but ive got 2 mds! dude ,outa 6 starts,2 remain. EEM DEEZ! TY BKB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 21, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> right you are ken! but ive got 2 mds! dude ,outa 6 starts,2 remain. EEM DEEZ! TY BKB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I love MXC....LOL greatest show ever!!! Have you seen my MD in hydro that I started in a coffee can?? 

Peace

BKB


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 21, 2011)

thats great man!i was gonna explain what that meant but im finally home and getn stoned and forgot! but i just posted on ur thread! sheza beaut!


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey kmk happy to hear you are home and stoned and btw that panty hose trick isn't engineering that's ghetto right there.. but I like to call it inventive


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 21, 2011)

thats cuz ur a rocker rene,thru&thru! i was gonna wait,but phuk it.heres some pics,i took them with my newer phone & the cam sux.it isi what it is right?! here goes.most of the close ups are of the 2cola dom&1 close up is of the next clone to be harvested.the clone will be 8wks&2cola dom will be 10wks monday.pic of 12seeds i just started,the 2 in blue pots are the md's.3in cups are bagseed.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 22, 2011)

im off&mobile again. back to sac! motocross baby! i cant ride,i screwed my back up last race.phys therp next week so i can get back on in may!


----------



## bushybush (Apr 22, 2011)

Lookin good man!


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey kmk sorry to hear the back is bugging ya still oh and man I got bad news went to buy your screen buddy and your piece is too big! (Well I think) Got another one? You just have to have one!


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Apr 22, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> im off&mobile again. back to sac! motocross baby! i cant ride,i screwed my back up last race.phys therp next week so i can get back on in may!


awesome dude, what do you ride? 
whats wrong with your back?


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 22, 2011)

ncg-i ride a 08 ktm 250....i came up short on a jump back in feb~ been dealing with it,untill fri before last.ive got no upper strength rt. now,my back between my shoulder blades pinches& freaks out. doc sez when i compacted myself on that jump i damaged the muscles around my spine? gave me pills i dont take,& puttin me to phys therp to strengthen them back up.i promised my gerl id heal this time before racing.may should be good!hahahaha @ rene~i do have a normal sized 1 also.but dont trip potatoe chip! ok,6 joints rolled...ready to go.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 22, 2011)

bushybush said:


> Lookin good man!


 thanx bushy! glad u made it here !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!i rept ya n ambers thread,or id do it again!


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hehe kmk I'm not trippin at all about it  you will learn its best if yta don't argue with me  I said you will have one and ya shall I just need some measurements or a comparison so ya can't have the right fit and if all else fails I go back to my original statement you will have to buy one to fit! lol


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Apr 22, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> ncg-i ride a 08 ktm 250....i came up short on a jump back in feb~ been dealing with it,untill fri before last.ive got no upper strength rt. now,my back between my shoulder blades pinches& freaks out. doc sez when i compacted myself on that jump i damaged the muscles around my spine? gave me pills i dont take,& puttin me to phys therp to strengthen them back up.i promised my gerl id heal this time before racing.may should be good!hahahaha @ rene~i do have a normal sized 1 also.but dont trip potatoe chip! ok,6 joints rolled...ready to go.


sorry about the back bro. i can relate, so can Doc..hes had a shit ton of surgeries and ive had 2. have you had any?
if not stay away from the knife man! my 2nd surgery was to fix my first one and get off meds, and im sure he can tell you the same dude. if you got any questions about it man feel free...but without knowing the situation all i can say is hammer out that pt like its your job dude, it sucks balls the first few weeks but one day you wake up and realize your not in pain  so just hit it harder and keep it that way lol.. good luck brother

I have a 2001 yz250 that i havnt rode in probably 5 years and a 2004 honda 400ex with some bolt on's. ive been thinking about getting on the quad and see how it feels. its electric start so we'll see...

dont get me wrong i know you motocross boys are ruggid as fuck 
but its the scars under the skin that really give life a whole new fucking meaning  lmao, have a good one bro

EDIT: by the way, how do you like that ktm? my buddy has a ktm 700 quad, i think its an 07 and that thing just refuses to hold up.
its got a snorkel and some bigger tires but he takes care of it, the guys at the shop were pissed when the bank called him to offer the extended warranty lol


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 23, 2011)

i know rene! i like the idea.ill tell ya what,oll check around here for them,if no one carries them ,ill send u a pic of another piece thats smaller. @ncg~ dude,my ktm been flawless! i pop front tires constantly,but thats it.i do suspension myself,otherwise,1st ride rear brakeline&caliper blew out,but thats been only problem with it ever! im thinkin new plastix this year,its an 08& looks like a 98'! j/kiddin,riden hard tho!


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Apr 23, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> i know rene! i like the idea.ill tell ya what,oll check around here for them,if no one carries them ,ill send u a pic of another piece thats smaller. @ncg~ dude,my ktm been flawless! i pop front tires constantly,but thats it.i do suspension myself,otherwise,1st ride rear brakeline&caliper blew out,but thats been only problem with it ever! im thinkin new plastix this year,its an 08& looks like a 98'! j/kiddin,riden hard tho!


thats what there made for man, beat em up!!! my 04 is the same way, looks like its supposed to have a single wheel in the front  but its looooouuuuudddd and i love it. its seen more mud then any 4x4 ive ever had, mu-hahaha

glad to hear you like your ktm. maybe he just got a shitty one idk dude. but i know hes talking about trading it in on te polaris 800, you you know the one...pretty sure its bigger than a mini-cooper haha....you put those things in reverse and hit the throttle and it will pick up the rear end no problem, almost 2 easy from when im hearing..but there nasty dude..if they didnt cost as much as all my toys combined i would love to have one lol


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 23, 2011)

i started my racing on quads at 14. as of today=) that was 22 friken yrs ago! saw my friend leave on a stretcher lastnite at the track. pretty rough thing to see,when u cant run out there and help him.no movement,makes me wanna yuke waitning for him to wake up.and we all cant wait for next friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! drives me nuts being with all my buddys at mx track&cant ride.


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Apr 23, 2011)

that sucks man, waiting for him to wake up? holy shit bro thats no good.
hows he feeling now? 14 year anniversary nice man!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 23, 2011)

i just confused us i think,i started at 14yrs old,today i turn 36.thats 22,isnt it? but ur more right,cuz i took about 6,7 yrs off. drugs&institutions.they'll do it everytime!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 23, 2011)

heres the tune i woke up with in my head.i love u tube! thisa humble gods.the guy with blonde spiked hair is daddyx,he started the kmk. ol school punker. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDOj4MWyPRU


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Apr 23, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> i just confused us i think,i started at 14yrs old,today i turn 36.thats 22,isnt it? but ur more right,cuz i took about 6,7 yrs off. drugs&institutions.they'll do it everytime!!!!!!!!!


Gotcha, so todays your birthday! well fucking a bro..let me pass this sour kush your way  

happy birthday brother hope you have a good one!! do you pick out your own gift from the wife or does she suprise you with something?

i'll be 25 next month and the wife is asking me what i want...hmmmm, a dispensary license?


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 23, 2011)

thy ol ladys the legal one here. umm, this racing series was to be my birthday gift.6 months of racing.couldnt afford to race last yr&its #3 in my life.kids,wife,racing,grow/weed in that order. a med lic. wud be the shizznit! ima go grab a chernobyl nugget for my birthday.its on 2nd week cure& no sample yet!only 1 i sampled i rolled in honeyoil& then in kief. duznt count!


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Apr 23, 2011)

couldnt agree more with your priorities man
let us know how that smoke is


----------



## stoneyluv (Apr 23, 2011)

happy birthday KMK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this fresh bowl of bubblelicious goes to you!!!!


----------



## homer371 (Apr 23, 2011)

Yes, happy birthday bro!!!!! Hope you get that med card, you won't regret it!


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey kmk happy birthday! Man soon as I'm outta work I'm rolling up a j for ya  dude hope ya get your license great to have them! Also I jealous I want to have some toys lmao get this I got my mom into off roadin and then she gets into dirt bikes and quads (which I was banned from growing up) and won't even take me out!


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Apr 23, 2011)

that sucks rene, i would stamp hypocrite on her forehead hahaha...hope you get to go have some fun with her soon


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 23, 2011)

Hell yeah it sucks! Mama was pissed when he found out that all the walks I went on I was meeting my bf and taking off on his bikes I lived in a sheltered world growing up just gotta find someone to teach me how to handle the toys


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 23, 2011)

i could teach you.not ina funny way either,its just that theres a state inbetween us......oregon.thats it! BUT TO EVERYONE HERE,THANK YOU GUYS&GALS! PLEASE,BURNIT IF YA GOT IT.THINKA ME FOR JUST 1 HIT,ILL BE HAPPY!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 23, 2011)

OH SNAP! I ALMOST FORGOT!!!!!!!!!! the ol' lady made good on not being able to race for my birthday! i got a sony cyber shot digi cam(be here 27th) & 6 clones! man o man did she out do her self!in group pic,left to right: pinapple thai, chem dog, gdp, space jill/space queen!&2 bubba platinum kush! whaaaaaaaaaaat! im so stoked.then just random pix of each clone.some are lil small,but im happy.plus 3 big bags of ffof soil. BLACKK DOMINA: 10 weeks flower monday,gonna chk trichs again tonight.hairs are turn peachy orange. 1dom clone at 8wks monday&the mama it came from was also harvested at 8wks,so ima chkn!ive already got 43.7g dry off what ve harvested so far,so pretty excited to see grand total.and the smoke!! btw,my chernobyl bowl got my geerl&i way stoned off 5 rips ea. lasted awhile too! gonna be good!


----------



## stoneyluv (Apr 23, 2011)

damn dude, That is sweet b-day gifts!!!!! just the camera is sweet, then the clones.... and soil to! you got hooked up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 23, 2011)

thanx man,i agree. all on her own.the 1 space queen i got a boner. ima tga fool.


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 23, 2011)

Damn buddy that's a great girl ya got! Glad to hear ya got some new babies! And as far as teachin me I'd love it and ya must be crazy if ya think one little state will stop me


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 23, 2011)

well then,maybe we should plan somethin out then. this summer would be great. ive got bikes from 50cc to 250cc. so really,maybe somethin could be in the future!my youngest was riding no training wheels on a 50cc at 5 1/2- 6yrs~ i could teach a wombat to ride! welp,ima go put another green house together& hang a cupl 4' flouros around it for clones. cya n a bit folks!


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 23, 2011)

Definitely! Works gotta give me vacation time sometime! Man few times I've tried to learn to ride my ex was a douche his way of teaching was yelling and I don't do so well with that do one 2 things shut down and plain ignore ya or yell back lol so his little brother was teaching me and I went to take off started to accelerate kid says look your doing it! Then ex walks out and screams come the fuck on daves 6yr old can do it don't be a bitch I dumped the clutch popped a wheelie and never got on a bike again  think its time to give it another try  oh and I'm a shorty so im gonna need something small hard to move a bike when your on your tip toes! Can't wait to see the green house buddy! Just got home about to puff on this bowl just for you


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 23, 2011)

whoop whoop! im getn ready do heat some oil onto a bowl too! im a lil late to ur post,but always a goodtime too burn.


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 23, 2011)

No worries sweetie I haven't stopped smokin  got distracted popped in to say hi to the girls and I always get lost in them


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 23, 2011)

glad im not the only one.my shed is personally magnetic.


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 23, 2011)

Lmao I know right! Dude I have the hardest time not turning my whole house into a grow house! I'm never here only to sleep! I don't really eat so I have my water all over my kitchen and germ in the cupboards the bathroom has shelves that hold all the yummys for the babies and the extra soil and use both br closets and lime keeps encouraging me to just do it! Wait think it already is just a grow house?! Why does growing have to be so addicting!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 23, 2011)

ohhhhhh jeeez,i just realized u changed ur avy.me likey loooong time!


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 23, 2011)

Lmao observant kmk  I did it right after posting on my thread I was going to told ya took new pics  you pm me your email again I'll share


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 23, 2011)

Lmao I'm curious now how many people have realized I keep changing my avatar to updated pics of sam..


----------



## daalma (Apr 23, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> yea he had prostate cancer. it is devistating, he certainly was one of a kind i wish i had gotten more video of his hijinks lol.


sorry bout your buddy. was he black or chocolate?


----------



## bdcook89 (Apr 23, 2011)

What up king???? Man your stuff is looking good, how far along are the ones you have in flower?


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 23, 2011)

bdcook89 said:


> What up king???? Man your stuff is looking good, how far along are the ones you have in flower?


wutup dawgy! good to see ya here. theyre as of monday,[email protected],[email protected],[email protected]&[email protected] else is for my outdoor.im lookin to put the 10week'r in 3 days darkness on monday.ima chk trichs tonight.ill get pix of the trichs &postem up.im getn new nice camera on27th,so maybe some good pix from then on!the [email protected] is from an 8wk pheno so im checkin her to.


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 23, 2011)

Hope you have a wonderful Easter with your fam!!!!

*BlacKK Domina* (Finally)



Still not sure if I am going soil or DWC. Any suggestions?

Peace

BKB


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 23, 2011)

MAN,SAME TO YOU BKB! HOPE YPU HAVE A GREAT EASTER!!!!!!!i dont really know about dwc,but if thats what your md is in,id like to see that! funny u put finally,ive got a group in soil now that i was expecting to seee something today(3rd day today) but havnt.i havnt moved soil around to see if theyve sprouted yet tho.just gonna wait it out.ive got 12 seeds going and only4 are blkk dom. so we'll see! ive been wondering about that,the 2 i had going were so good,but dudes.


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 23, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> MAN,SAME TO YOU BKB! HOPE YPU HAVE A GREAT EASTER!!!!!!!i dont really know about dwc,but if thats what your md is in,id like to see that! funny u put finally,ive got a group in soil now that i was expecting to seee something today(3rd day today) but havnt.i havnt moved soil around to see if theyve sprouted yet tho.just gonna wait it out.ive got 12 seeds going and only4 are blkk dom. so we'll see! ive been wondering about that,the 2 i had going were so good,but dudes.


I am hoping that I will have some GANJA luck and 1st one I run is a female. I had never had a male plant before. Hermies but no males. If it is a male I will try again.

Peace

BKB


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 23, 2011)

so it started to rain and my plan was to leave everything in my green house long enuff to finish this blackk domina to make room,so off to the closet she goes for a few days.heres some pics.trichs mostly cloudy with some amber also.close enuff for me.nice ,dense friken colas!


----------



## Psychild (Apr 23, 2011)

Looking good son!!!


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey kmk happy easter!! Damn those girls look good  just what I needed today! Hope you have a wonderful day buddy!


----------



## stoneyluv (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks ready to me!!!!! chop away!!!


----------



## homer371 (Apr 24, 2011)

looking great kmk, nice cloudy trichs, i agree they're ready for chopping!!


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Apr 24, 2011)

hey kmk looking good my man!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 24, 2011)

rene,stoney,homer,&ncg- i hope you guys&gals have a great easter! do fun things today&enjoy yourselves. @stoney& homer,guys thanx for commenting on her being ready.im always in doubt wether or not im doing at the right time,ya know!?! im much more comfortable now than ever tho!thanx again everyone for the kind words.


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks kmk! My days getting better I'm sneaking to take a few puffs of this bowl just for you!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 24, 2011)

ahhh shucks! thanx gerrrrrrl! i just twisted up a FATTTTTY!& logged back on.heres to U!!!


----------



## Concord Dawn (Apr 24, 2011)

nice looking buds man, looks like it will be some good shit for ya!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 24, 2011)

hey cd! thank you mister! it should be,i hope. ill know in few weeks.


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 24, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> so it started to rain and my plan was to leave everything in my green house long enuff to finish this blackk domina to make room,so off to the closet she goes for a few days.heres some pics.trichs mostly cloudy with some amber also.close enuff for me.nice ,dense friken colas!


Get her to tha CHOPPPPPPPPPA NOW!!!!! In my Arnold voice of course!!! LOL


----------



## stoneyluv (Apr 24, 2011)

I can her arnold saying..... DO IT!!!! DO IT NOW!!!!!!!! hahahaha make it an easter sunday chop!!!


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 24, 2011)

Come on kmk listen to these guys ya know ya want to  man thanks again for all the positive words today really brought up my spirit I think I figured out the problem everyday I start my day with a bit of music so on the way home from work packed a bowl up turn on some kmk (my life) then lost it cuz I thought of your post on my thread thanks again buddy!


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Apr 24, 2011)

Do it bro!!!!


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 24, 2011)

If you chop yours I will chop my Hero that has been drowning for 4 days....Today. Let me know!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 24, 2011)

ahhhh,phuk man! you all know i want to,but i gota go to work at 330 am. tomorrow.its happening.i just got home from easter dinner.i gota go to bed. bk ima text u rt now.


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Apr 24, 2011)

all good brother, get some sleep. but i got my chair for tomorrow and refunds are in double face value


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 24, 2011)

rene112388 said:


> Come on kmk listen to these guys ya know ya want to  man thanks again for all the positive words today really brought up my spirit I think I figured out the problem everyday I start my day with a bit of music so on the way home from work packed a bowl up turn on some kmk (my life) then lost it cuz I thought of your post on my thread thanks again buddy!


whats up sista! iwas tryin to make u laugh,but if it help,hell right on! burn 1 to sum good kmk,clear ur mind......seems to help. when my old man passed,i was turned on to kmk.it helped me drown every thing that stressed me out,out&just listen to the words.ive been hooked ever since. i really hope u feel better now.


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 24, 2011)

I feel great kmk you all helped I actually just can't wait to get home and see my babies I'm pulling them out and taking pics


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 24, 2011)

wazuuup ncg! yah man,tomorrow.ill post some pix of it fuhsho. i like to take my time,and this would rush me.besides,im all fat of ham rt now.hahahaha bk, let us know what your weight is brother,maybe a pic too!i wouldve love to have chopped with you,but since your trimmin,ima wait.this is your night bro~ not to mention id like to get caught up on all yer threads!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 24, 2011)

so my 2nd md showed lady parts today! bokbokbok thank u easter bunny! im alittle worried about my space jill tho.shes droopt&curling.she didnt look good to me when i got her.same thing w/the gdp.both real small.i wouldnt have pikt these 2,but there here and i love all my children.not the soap opera either! i put the next blackk dom clone into the closet tonight.this 1 is staying in darkness for 3 full days.ive yet to make it full 3 days!the chernobyls are getting new leaves and sm branches starting at buds on base of stem,so i guess there begining to reveg! theyre really kinda ugly rt.now tho. all the other new clones are lookin good. still got 2 more clones 3/4 way thru flower left to go also.when i get home i havta take all the clones and seedlings out to green house to keepem on longer light sched. cupl weeks theyll stay out. new camera here on 27th!


----------



## jhod58vw (Apr 24, 2011)

shits looking good bro fat ass colas


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 24, 2011)

thanx man! +rep to ya for stoppin by! i gota make by to your thread bro-its been a few!


----------



## Smokey11 (Apr 24, 2011)

LOOKS damn GOOD bro!!1


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 25, 2011)

im choppin ina few.will return with pix shortly.


----------



## bdcook89 (Apr 25, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> im choppin ina few.will return with pix shortly.


return with pics NOW!!!  haha I'm excited for you bro


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 25, 2011)

thanx bdcook!!! here they are! im happy! very solid nugs! 2 big ol colas tooo! so that puts me at 3 left to harvest. the next 1 will be wed! 3rd day of darkness.single cola clone,will be super easy! one snip& a few leaves!


----------



## stoneyluv (Apr 25, 2011)

Very nice harvest!!!! they are frosty that's for sure!!!! how does it smell? 

walk proud with that one dude!!!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 25, 2011)

thank you stoney! u cant see,but im smiling rt now!!! it smells a tiny bit skunky,but mostly like juicy fruit gum. totally different from other blackk dom harvested thats for sure.i havnt smoked any of other dom,so i dont know what its about.a friend bag dried a bud and loved it! i cant wait.i have a nug on cable box qwik drying! tomorrow maybe!


----------



## Smokey11 (Apr 25, 2011)

Awesome harvest man!!! those two biguns look heavy!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 25, 2011)

yes siiiirrrrr! i wanted to weigh'em, but i did that on other dom harvest.the cola was 18.6,then few days later it was 8.5,with out the stem.but it sukt to see its dry weight. 3 more to go! 1 on wed& other two in may sumtime.


----------



## growmomma (Apr 25, 2011)

Wish I would have caught this one from the beginning. That Chernobyl looks very nice, may be my next purchase. Awesome job +rep


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 25, 2011)

hola mommie! hahaha im just getn my outdoor ready,so keep an eye out! thank u for the kind words there,rep to you! i recommend it highly! ive got space jill to go with the chernobyl outdoor also! im reveging a chernobyl that has turned purple!!! im glad u slid thru~


----------



## growmomma (Apr 25, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> hola mommie! hahaha im just getn my outdoor ready,so keep an eye out! thank u for the kind words there,rep to you! i recommend it highly! ive got space jill to go with the chernobyl outdoor also! im reveging a chernobyl that has turned purple!!! im glad u slid thru~


Hell yeah I'm sub'd! Ive got a few bagseed that are going outdoors as well next week, I hate to see em go lol but am afraid they'll hermie my widows. Hoping they don't go into shock and transition well. So im looking forward to your outdoor since I caught the end of this one.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 25, 2011)

thank you! ive got some bag seeds going aswell.ima had over to ur side of the fence and c2heck out your ww's.just saw ur sig. link


----------



## growmomma (Apr 25, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> thank you! ive got some bag seeds going aswell.ima had over to ur side of the fence and c2heck out your ww's.just saw ur sig. link


 Cool. You are welcome on my side of the fence anytime!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 25, 2011)

should i start a new thread for my outdoor,or just keep adding to my journal?im thinking new one in outdoor section. just wonderin'.


----------



## growmomma (Apr 25, 2011)

Outdoor lol. Just kiddin I just say that bc I've just recently become interested in the outdoor grows. Idk why, maybe bc summer's comin up (thank god). Looks like you have quite a following here. I'm sub'd to either


----------



## UltramegaMJ (Apr 26, 2011)

The chop pictures look great! I am about 5 days off from my first chop, and I think I'm going to try the PBR method. Well done! +rep


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Apr 26, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> thanx bdcook!!! here they are! im happy! very solid nugs! 2 big ol colas tooo! so that puts me at 3 left to harvest. the next 1 will be wed! 3rd day of darkness.single cola clone,will be super easy! one snip& a few leaves!


 +rep for killer smoke and some fucking PBR!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 26, 2011)

Yah,i guess its my own tyradition. Harvest w/1 pbr.everytime! Thanx for comein by fellas! Cant wait to see the dry weight&smoke some.im qwik drying 1 lil bud;cupl bowls dry. I definatly suggest harvesting the pbr method! Ps~slice a lime in pbr makes a world a fukn difference!


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey, Kottonmouth! I just found your journal, sorry I missed out! Great job! If you start another journal here or in the outdoor section, I'll be checking you out!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 26, 2011)

Right on! Im not sure when but im gonna go to outdoor section. Hopefully today & post a link here too! Thanx for stoppin by ms botwin!


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey kmk How's it going today? Lmao you should have seen that sentence before I fixed it! I can't type today! Anyways I think it is a wonderful idea to go to the outdoor section I will be awaiting a link


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 26, 2011)

Good morning rene! Howz up&whats it going? Hahaha did u see my chop lastnite? Im happy with this one! Hopefully tonight on new link.


----------



## growmomma (Apr 26, 2011)

Ima keep an eye out for this new thread in the outdoor section!  lol kinda fitting for u kottonmouth. We actually have LOTS of cottonmouths were I'm at, I'm going to think of you now everytime I fish one of our ponds lol. We've already killed one this year, chopped it's head off and the tail kept wiggling! I was so freaked out!! Lol sorry for the ramble. Decided to wake n bake this am


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey growmomma! Funny,there not real far from where im at! We go riding &there everywhere! Scare the shyt outa me! Im not little,but il run screamin likea school girl over a snake! Im in cali tho~


----------



## growmomma (Apr 26, 2011)

Lol I hate em!!!! Wow I'm on the other side of the country, southern girl here lol. Oh n we have rattlers as well. They are SCARY too!!!!


----------



## Psychild (Apr 26, 2011)

Man we have all kinds of cottonmouth where I'm from....those are some scary ass snakes. Fast as shit too!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 26, 2011)

Isnt that what a cottonmouth is grow momma?u say pond?....is it a fish?hehehe @physchild,hey since were on random shyt- how do i pronounce ur screen name?


----------



## growmomma (Apr 26, 2011)

Had to do a little googling lol. Copperheads, cottonmouths, and rattlers are all in the pit viper family but aren't the same. The cottonmouth Aka watermoccasin is the most common in my area, no rattle on tail tho. All quite venomous! I hate em all lol. And yes ponds full of fish at my house, wow I'm starting to sound redneck hehe...


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 26, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> Good morning rene! Howz up&whats it going? Hahaha did u see my chop lastnite? Im happy with this one! Hopefully tonight on new link.


Hey kmk its going well I was taking pics of my plants  I know I just changed my avatar but thinking about doing it again lol you will like this one  should shoot me your email so I can sare some bud porn with ya


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 26, 2011)

growmomma said:


> Had to do a little googling lol. Copperheads, cottonmouths, and rattlers are all in the pit viper family but aren't the same. The cottonmouth Aka watermoccasin is the most common in my area, no rattle on tail tho. All quite venomous! I hate em all lol. And yes ponds full of fish at my house, wow I'm starting to sound redneck hehe...


I've only seen those on tv and they scare me lol very nasty creatures...certain snakes I don't mind miss my pythons


----------



## Concord Dawn (Apr 26, 2011)

nice harvest kmk!!! way to go!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank u cd! Means alot bro! @GROW MOMMA,Ur right,the snakes im thinkn of were damn diamond backs!im an idiot! Redneck is good!! Rene,as soon as i get home i will. Im puttn that care pkg together if u still want it?


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 26, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> Thank u cd! Means alot bro! @GROW MOMMA,Ur right,the snakes im thinkn of were damn diamond backs!im an idiot! Redneck is good!! Rene,as soon as i get home i will. Im puttn that care pkg together if u still want it?


You better believe I still want it! Your so sweet kmk  have to put yours together tonight and leave it with the sis haha there is a post drop box almost right behind her house very useful!


----------



## homer371 (Apr 26, 2011)

congrats on the harvest kmk!! very nice nugs you got, well done bro!


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Apr 26, 2011)

growmomma said:


> Had to do a little googling lol. Copperheads, cottonmouths, and rattlers are all in the pit viper family but aren't the same. The cottonmouth Aka watermoccasin is the most common in my area, no rattle on tail tho. All quite venomous! I hate em all lol. And yes ponds full of fish at my house, wow I'm starting to sound redneck hehe...


so cottonmouth's are the same as water moccasin's? that explains why there such nasty mean little fuckers. there all over the place here

kmk cant wait to see the weight on that harvest man! what do you dry in? you might have said it but i missed it


----------



## growmomma (Apr 26, 2011)

NewClosetGrower said:


> so cottonmouth's are the same as water moccasin's? that explains why there such nasty mean little fuckers. there all over the place here
> 
> kmk cant wait to see the weight on that harvest man! what do you dry in? you might have said it but i missed it


Yes they are the same lol. And they are mean little fckers aren't they?! This thread has turned into the snake discussion thread lmao. Sorry kotton u have a unique name! I guess that's what started it. Changing back to that awesome harvest.... I LOVE that pic w all the pink hairs!!! Looks identical to the attitude pic. I love it!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 26, 2011)

ok so im finally home,but i had a gang of shyt i had to do with all my lil ones. a friend has stopped by and were gonna bbq,so im gonna get to new thread tomorrow when i can get pix n shiznit. i tell u all more than i tell my friends about my grow! anyways, rene i need an extra day for that care pkg sista~in the wind tomorrow,i promise! i made a spot in my shed to put all the clones &seedlings under 4ft flouro from when i leave for [email protected] till i get home around 130-2. my cabinet is 12/12 for cupl more weeks.im slowly adjusting them to the elements outside.the 4ft flouro will be on 18/6 timer till fully outside.its the best i can do for the next cupl weeks till ready. ill try to check back in later.3 of us just sampled a nug of blacKKdomina after just 10 days curing and holy jeeezus! this is SOOO bomb! bk~youll be soo happy!trust me bro. ive got phukn KOTTONMOUTH!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 26, 2011)

NewClosetGrower said:


> so cottonmouth's are the same as water moccasin's? that explains why there such nasty mean little fuckers. there all over the place here
> 
> kmk cant wait to see the weight on that harvest man! what do you dry in? you might have said it but i missed it


I hang dry in my closet 3-4 days& when feels right,it goes in glass jars.fukt up cure 1st grow,bag dried 2nd grow,&halfass figuring it out this time.


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Apr 26, 2011)

i hear ya man, i fucked up my first cure to...Im making a rubbermaid tote with strings running from side to side and a fan blowing in on one end and fan blowing out on the other...seen it on youtube, dries bud in about 2 days. then im gonna put it into jars and see how long i can keep my hands off it lol


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 26, 2011)

i used fan 1st round,got krispy on me fast,but we didnt trim real good 1st.now i trim it proper 1st,then dry slow.then to jars. i had 17 jars 1st grow.i ended up with hay smell. putcher ass to sleep! but hay smell no bueno. alright,this site is like crack! i gota go bbq! later bro!


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Apr 26, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> i used fan 1st round,got krispy on me fast,but we didnt trim real good 1st.now i trim it proper 1st,then dry slow.then to jars. i had 17 jars 1st grow.i ended up with hay smell. putcher ass to sleep! but hay smell no bueno. alright,this site is like crack! i gota go bbq! later bro!


good deal man, the fans in the drying tote are in the bottom and the top, so the one facing in doesnt blow on the buds.
if you watch any youtube growers look at Howak47 
hes an awesome grower and im stealing his design for the dry gimic, check him out man...anyway, go cook some food man! have a good one


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 26, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> i used fan 1st round,got krispy on me fast,but we didnt trim real good 1st.now i trim it proper 1st,then dry slow.then to jars. i had 17 jars 1st grow.i ended up with hay smell. putcher ass to sleep! but hay smell no bueno. alright,this site is like crack! i gota go bbq! later bro!


Lmao this site can be addicting can't it  hope you enjoy your bbq man and no worries I can be patient dude I'm just gonna buy a screen buddy and send it to ya like I said either it fits or you find one that it will


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 26, 2011)

okay so my new camera supposed to be here tomorrow.ill get pix up then.im leavin a cupl plants outside tonight in green house to see how they do. im nervous its to soon,but theyre covered.should be fine.lights on in cab and have to feed the 2 clones.cab iz soooo empty!i know im probly confusing the lil ladys light schedule,but til i harvest clones,i gota do it like this.


----------



## growmomma (Apr 26, 2011)

Congrats on the new camera  So what did ya grill??


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 27, 2011)

G'mornin y'all! I bbq'd chipotle chicken. Was sooooo bomb! The girls killed 1 1/2 bottles of wine !


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Apr 27, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> G'mornin y'all! I bbq'd chipotle chicken. Was sooooo bomb! The girls killed 1 1/2 bottles of wine !


chipotle anything is fucking awesome bro! glad to hear it was good bro, go jump up and down on the wifes bed!!!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 27, 2011)

Mornin ncg~Yah!wish i was home to do so! Funny tho,my gerl party,d like were kids again! Smoke'n w/me &drinkoin with her friend! Likea warrior!next thing i know shez got lawn mower out mowin my front yard! She'll probly have head ache today!


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Apr 27, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> Mornin ncg~Yah!wish i was home to do so! Funny tho,my gerl party,d like were kids again! Smoke'n w/me &drinkoin with her friend! Likea warrior!next thing i know shez got lawn mower out mowin my front yard! She'll probly have head ache today!


morning man! thats awesome, my wife and i are still in our mid 20's so we still get a little crazy sometimes. but mowing the lawn!!! AWESOME!!!!! shes a trooper man!! to bad you couldnt make her a huge breakfast of runny eggs and shit and bring it to her in bed


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 27, 2011)

NewClosetGrower said:


> morning man! thats awesome, my wife and i are still in our mid 20's so we still get a little crazy sometimes. but mowing the lawn!!! AWESOME!!!!! shes a trooper man!! to bad you couldnt make her a huge breakfast of runny eggs and shit and bring it to her in bed


Lmao that's just awesome I have a great story for yall so my ex and I used to drink like fish (this is why I don't anymore) couple yrs ago on his bday we threw a party and his buddies were trying to keep up ( I was plowed by 11am) ya don't give the minor the alcohol and say mix a washington apple  anyways I didn't stop our buddys gf tried to go shot for shot with me till I had to cut her off and downed her drink he bf comes out announces ok girls sorry whiskey dick may be in effect she begins to whine asked me what she can do so she can get some so I tell her just climb on him he will love it but stop if he appears sick said I wouldn't try it if I were you.. So 15 minutes later you hear this scream and she runs out saying he fucking puked on me I lmao and told he I warned her and took her to get cleaned and gave her some clothes so he is passed out and she goes after another friend of ours and he pukes on her too...ah some peoples kids oh and she ended up puking to ex and I finished our drinks tucked them all in and off to bed we went  just thought you all may get a laugh!


----------



## growmomma (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey Kotton I noticed u were in the last party cup grow off. I entered the new one. No chance u wanna join me?? I needa friend over there!  lol


----------



## growmomma (Apr 27, 2011)

My husband thinks I'm nuts, but it sounds fun! I'm hoping to enter a blue widow. I may need some tiPs from ya!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 27, 2011)

what is whiskey dick?


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 27, 2011)

growmomma said:


> Hey Kotton I noticed u were in the last party cup grow off. I entered the new one. No chance u wanna join me?? I needa friend over there!  lol





growmomma said:


> My husband thinks I'm nuts, but it sounds fun! I'm hoping to enter a blue widow. I may need some tiPs from ya!


heck yah! ill give it another go! ive gota gang of cups. could you post me a link?


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 27, 2011)

growmomma said:


> Hey Kotton I noticed u were in the last party cup grow off. I entered the new one. No chance u wanna join me?? I needa friend over there!  lol



Whats the link, I might want in....

Here is my *BlacKK Domina* (DWC)



Peace

BKB


----------



## growmomma (Apr 27, 2011)

Hell yeah yal come on!

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/427922-party-cup-grow-off-new.html


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 27, 2011)

okay y'all! here is the lil single cola clone i just harvested.took about 5 min! just a few shots.


----------



## growmomma (Apr 27, 2011)

Damn everytime I see those bud shots I wana place another order! I gotta quit clicking on your picks lmao


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 27, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Whats the link, I might want in....
> 
> Here is my *BlacKK Domina* (DWC)
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=mQ_k_VG6Syc right on bkb! this songs fer yer blacKK dom buddy! lol lets join this cup contest bud.


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 27, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> what is whiskey dick?


Lmao whiskey dick is when a guy drinks so much of it that he can't get it up  


Kottonmouth king15 said:


> okay y'all! here is the lil single cola clone i just harvested.took about 5 min! just a few shots.


Damn kmk them dominas always make me drool!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 27, 2011)

just wait til we all see what bkb does with it! ouch on the wiskey dick!


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice vid KK, let hope the plant is a "SHE" Im going to wait till her roots hit the res then I will throw it into flowering for sex and if a Female I will clone. Have you cloned these before?

Forget I asked that question.....


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Apr 27, 2011)

i can hide a party cup outside under this burning sun 
Im all signed up


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 27, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Nice vid KK, let hope the plant is a "SHE" Im going to wait till her roots hit the res then I will throw it into flowering for sex and if a Female I will clone. Have you cloned these before?
> 
> Forget I asked that question.....


i have! i got 2 diff, phenos& cloned them both.they cloned very easy and qwik. i clone to soil btw. 1st clone taken 2/8 & rooted&transplanted 0n 2/18.10 days to soil.2nd clones took 13 days to root&transplant.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 27, 2011)

NewClosetGrower said:


> i can hide a party cup outside under this burning sun
> Im all signed up


hard part is gonna be finishing outdoor by 8/20. my outdoor flowers around august. but yah man,lets do tha damn thing! right??!!! lol


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Apr 27, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> hard part is gonna be finishing outdoor by 8/20. my outdoor flowers around august. but yah man,lets do tha damn thing! right??!!! lol


im down brother, i posted on the thread what im gonna use. i will only veg it till my new cab is built. then finish it under the hps  i made up my mind finally, i think since im going to have to get an aircooled hood anyway i might as well go with the 400 then the 250. 125w cfl for veg


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 27, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> i have! i got 2 diff, phenos& cloned them both.they cloned very easy and qwik. i clone to soil btw. 1st clone taken 2/8 & rooted&transplanted 0n 2/18.10 days to soil.2nd clones took 13 days to root&transplant.


Do keep in mind I too am a soil grower but the BlacKK DOmina will be my 2nd run at DWC. I currently have my 1st DWC that is week 4 of flowering, so far so good. I always hear how soil grown bud is better than Hydro grown bud so I will finally test that theory because I had finished a plant in soil and the clone is in DWC.


----------



## growmomma (Apr 27, 2011)

Well I'm a first time DWC grower, so between the soil n tiny party cup I'm terrified lol. I may need somebody to hold my hand lmao


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 27, 2011)

yah but that pic in ur thread of all them roots hangin,that was dwc,rt? that was the shyt!


----------



## bekindbud (Apr 27, 2011)

Believe it or not this plant was in the same Coffee Container that the BlacKK Domina is in now.....

My 1st DWC (Started in a Coffee container then up canned to 3 gallon and now a 5 gallon)

*Sour Diesel x Blueberry*



Peace

BKB


----------



## growmomma (Apr 27, 2011)

I love root pics lol.


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Apr 27, 2011)

hollllyyy schny-keey's!!!! man + rep


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 27, 2011)

gosh thats amazing bk! how was your harvest the otherday? HEY EVERYONE,I JUST STARTED MY OUTDOOR THREAD IN "OUTDOOR SECTION"..... I DONT KNOW HOW TO POST A LINK HERE FOR IT THO. i am sofa king we todd did.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 27, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Believe it or not this plant was in the same Coffee Container that the BlacKK Domina is in now.....
> 
> My 1st DWC (Started in a Coffee container then up canned to 3 gallon and now a 5 gallon)
> 
> ...


hows that fairy tale go... repunzle repunzle let down your hair! that what comes to mind when i see that pik bk!lol


----------



## growmomma (Apr 27, 2011)

A link to your new outdoor thread 

https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/428073-kottonmouths-multi-strain-outdoor-grow.html


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 27, 2011)

growmomma said:


> A link to your new outdoor thread
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/428073-kottonmouths-multi-strain-outdoor-grow.html


woooooooooooo whoooooooooooooooo!!!! thanx growmomma! i love u maaaaan! or wo-man!! i couldnt figure it out! i thot it wold be like copy&pate @u tube. ohwell thank u!


----------



## growmomma (Apr 27, 2011)

No prob. Took me a little bit to gig it out myself lol. U just copy at the top of page www.rollitup.org/etc..........


----------



## growmomma (Apr 27, 2011)

Ooops that actually posted a link lol disregard that one haha


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 27, 2011)

Ncg~thats called tossing salad bro!hahahahahhahahahahhhahahahahahahahahahahahhahahaha ur funny ! Good stuff man lol


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 27, 2011)

growmomma said:


> no prob. Took me a little bit to gig it out myself lol. U just copy at the top of page www.rollitup.org/etc..........


ohh jeez! Thats it1 u rock growmomma! Thanx


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Apr 27, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> Ncg~thats called tossing salad bro!hahahahahhahahahahhhahahahahahahahahahahahhahahaha ur funny ! Good stuff man lol


lmao, i figured you would like that...i forgot what i wrote exactly but i remember it being pretty gross, i think? haha


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 27, 2011)

NewClosetGrower said:


> lmao, i figured you would like that...i forgot what i wrote exactly but i remember it being pretty gross, i think? haha


yes i did! i had to read that twice! then laghed outloud! for realz-


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 29, 2011)

howdy y'all! my lst'd blacKK domina is dry finally! all dry weighed n shyt! 34.4g!!!! nnot to shabby for 18"tall.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 29, 2011)

heres a couple with lil mag glass &new camera on all pix.any better?


----------



## growmomma (Apr 29, 2011)

Well howdy  (im rubbin off on ya) lol Wow!! that looks sooo good! Great job  Enjoy, u def deserve it.!!!


----------



## growmomma (Apr 29, 2011)

lovin the new cam shots! It won't let me rep ya dammit, maybe I don't wana spread it around b4 gvn ya rep again lol


----------



## stoneyluv (Apr 29, 2011)

That is so F'in awesome KMK!!!!!!!! you scored the jackpot!!!!! great job!!! stand tall and be proud!!!!!! +rep


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 29, 2011)

growmomma said:


> Well howdy  (im rubbin off on ya) lol Wow!! that looks sooo good! Great job  Enjoy, u def deserve it.!!!


i think ya are too! but look at my very 1st page of my single cola grow thread!!!


----------



## growmomma (Apr 29, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> i think ya are too! but look at my very 1st page of my single cola grow thread!!!


I kno I kno lol and somehow I knew that was going to be ur response!! Lol u were just subconsciously feelin my country vibes b4 we met! So ha


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 30, 2011)

nice kmk, i have the same mag glass and was thinking about pics through it last nite lol. gret minds lol. anyway keep up the good work bud. i like the single cola theory. i might give it a try under my 1k light. u will love ur hps. good luck with it. remember if it burns ur hand itll burn ur babes.


----------



## homer371 (Apr 30, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> heres a couple with lil mag glass &new camera on all pix.any better?


congrats on the harvest kmk!! that is a great yield for an 18" plant! new cam pics look good, and if i can give you a quick tip on the loupe technique... try putting the loupe right up to the camera lens, basically touching the camera lens. that way you'll be able to get really close to the bud (like 2 inches) and still be in focus. +rep buddy!


----------



## Concord Dawn (Apr 30, 2011)

hell yeah kmk, nice, now sit back and smoke out, LoL.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 30, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> nice kmk, i have the same mag glass and was thinking about pics through it last nite lol. gret minds lol. anyway keep up the good work bud. i like the single cola theory. i might give it a try under my 1k light. u will love ur hps. good luck with it. remember if it burns ur hand itll burn ur babes.


thanx hammer.good lookin out!


----------



## Smokey11 (Apr 30, 2011)

wow hope mine is at least half your yeild!! <~~~~~13" plant


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 30, 2011)

it will be! wudup shmoookey?!!!


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey kmk just seen the harvest beautiful! And I can't thank you enough for sending some them blackk dominas my way your too sweet! Trying to rep ya but must spread some around


----------



## Smokey11 (Apr 30, 2011)

Not shit bro takeing bong hits (not stubby..) after a fked up night at work!! Bout to go check and see how dry Stubby is and if she is ready for the mason jar darkness of doom!!lol What bout yourself? smokeing some of ur harvest?


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 30, 2011)

rene112388 said:


> Hey kmk just seen the harvest beautiful! And I can't thank you enough for sending some them blackk dominas my way your too sweet! Trying to rep ya but must spread some around


 you know it gerrrrl! interested in the HH too!


Smokey11 said:


> Not shit bro takeing bong hits (not stubby..) after a fked up night at work!! Bout to go check and see how dry Stubby is and if she is ready for the mason jar darkness of doom!!lol What bout yourself? smokeing some of ur harvest?


nope. tomorrow tho! tomorrow is 3 weeks my chernobyl has been curing.its my lovlee friends bday tomorrow& cant be with me too smoke it-so ima burn some for my homie. then the dominas start to fall in line after that.im waiting atleast 3 weeks to smoke any of mine.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 30, 2011)

ohh yah boooooy! i multi quoted that sheeeee-it!


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 30, 2011)

Lmao good job kmk! And you will get some hh don't you worry one bit  how's it going tonight?


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (Apr 30, 2011)

fantastic! ive got tomorrow off,gf worx at noon,so i get the whole day to riu!!! hahahaha how u doin?! have i told u i like the avy? sam right?


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh well kmk If you like sam then you may like the bud porn I just sent you of her  just snapped a few more pics also the one close up where the hairs are turning is kloe man I wish I could find something to show the size of her fan leaves tried to press one in a phone book barely fits!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 1, 2011)

just got a video from friend on another site of mine,of some local kids at 1 of our tracks here thats gone pro. if anyones interested.he'll be a contender in the outdoor season. his name is austin howell.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o28civ_R0_I the 1st kid shown is my friends kid,thenthe rest is of the 2pros im talkin.austin howell&dillon alexander.watch for these names when motocross comes on next month.its on cbs&speed ch. its not weed related but its my thing!!!!!


----------



## NewClosetGrower (May 1, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> just got a video from friend on another site of mine,of some local kids at 1 of our tracks here thats gone pro. if anyones interested.he'll be a contender in the outdoor season. his name is austin howell.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o28civ_R0_I the 1st kid shown is my friends kid,thenthe rest is of the 2pros im talkin.austin howell&dillon alexander.watch for these names when motocross comes on next month.its on cbs&speed ch. its not weed related but its my thing!!!!!


kids looks good man! you guys got a nice track bro, redbull sign and everything
theres one track within 90 minutes from here its tiny and full of 8 year olds that will lap people on a yz80 lol


----------



## bekindbud (May 1, 2011)

KK nice harvest, please give a full descriptive smoke report please.....


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 1, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> KK nice harvest, please give a full descriptive smoke report please.....


 u know it! Waitn 3wks ea. In jars. Today is chernobyl,next week is the 1st dom.3wks for the 1 i just harvested.there 2 different phenos,so ull want both reports!!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 1, 2011)

NewClosetGrower said:


> kids looks good man! you guys got a nice track bro, redbull sign and everything
> theres one track within 90 minutes from here its tiny and full of 8 year olds that will lap people on a yz80 lol


this is the track i hurt my back at in feb. i love this track.and theres always a few kidz on 80's the just rip!


----------



## rene112388 (May 1, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> this is the track i hurt my back at in feb. i love this track.and theres always a few kidz on 80's the just rip!


Man I watched that video! Made me miss going to the orv park was supposed to with mom today but don't think we will go


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 1, 2011)

i miss it and have only missed one race. im trying to go the 13th,i think im healed.


----------



## growmomma (May 1, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> i miss it and have only missed one race. im trying to go the 13th,i think im healed.


well better b careful, NO more injuries if possible lol!!!


----------



## rene112388 (May 1, 2011)

growmomma said:


> well better b careful, NO more injuries if possible lol!!!


Agreed be careful kmk! But I have a feeling hurt or not be hard to keep you from it


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 1, 2011)

yes maam,i got the dirt in my blood.


----------



## NewClosetGrower (May 1, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> i miss it and have only missed one race. im trying to go the 13th,i think im healed.


chicks dig scars man, but not internal injuries 
i was trying to start my yz today man. wouldnt kick but it wants to. my little brother is coming over next weekend. he will kick it all day if i get him high enough lol


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 1, 2011)

thats good shit man! go lil bro! ur right,ur right. im pushing it,but im thinkin i mite go to track by work,and see how it feels.i got a camera that does video too! damn,i got helmet cam too!!! i can get some video for you guys!


----------



## NewClosetGrower (May 1, 2011)

fuck yeah! shred that shit son!! letz see some skillzzzzzz...
let see...
im a good zzsssinger 
and im a good Danzzzcer 
and well, You should really see me ssspin


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 1, 2011)

ill do that man! ima try and go wed,wait-i just sed that hu? hahahaha fuket!


----------



## NewClosetGrower (May 1, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> ill do that man! ima try and go wed,wait-i just sed that hu? hahahaha fuket!


hell yeah man, looking forward to it bro! what do you ride again? as soon as i typed that i rememberd 
ktm right? we talked about my buddys peice of shit ktm quad i think on 420

just be carefull man... a good old anti inflammatory never hurts bro..lol and dont take to many ibuprofen for that..when i was getting off pills after my last surgery i took 15 200mg's at once man, i felt like i was shitting battery acid for a week


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 1, 2011)

this is the single cola dry,7g on 2x4 & 6g de timberd. figurin out how to use this camera kinda. small harvest, but its good.gota look back thru and tally my wts!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 1, 2011)

okay,so i got 19.5g from chernobyl's,24.2 from 1st domina,34.3 from other domina,6g from single cola=59.8gdry so far.


----------



## Smokey11 (May 1, 2011)

Should keep you high for a lil while!! Good job brotha!!! Freaking frosty as hell!! Wish my cam would focus that close so ya'll can see the lil bit of frost mine has


----------



## Concord Dawn (May 1, 2011)

nice man!! it does look like some good bud, way to go.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 1, 2011)

im not even botherin jarring this 1! im smoking some rt now.its actually incredibly smooth & great high! i also started smoking my chernobyl after 3 weeks.it amazing! the only thing i dont like is i start to get like wired effect from it.the ol lady and i smoked some first thing and befor we knew it we were both cleaning! frickin amazing.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 4, 2011)

hre is an update on the 2 blackk domina clones in flower. 2-3 wks left.these were clones from the 10wk pheno.


----------



## mr.spacely (May 4, 2011)

people please add me im new with this and is trying to start my own opp


----------



## stoneyluv (May 4, 2011)

they are plumping up very nice!!!! what do they smell like KMK? sweet, piney, fuel?


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 4, 2011)

sweet, like juicy fruit gum. i seem to halfway flunk at curing this strain tho. im not happy with cured smell. sharp&grassy.smellz nuthin like that when put to jars.idk bro~ so damn potent! i get twice as stoned on 3 hits of this domina then 5 or so of my chernobyl. lastnite i pakt a bowl of 1st domina harvest almost 3 week cure,a lil kief on top-i was done at 2nd hit.very impresseed.


----------



## Concord Dawn (May 4, 2011)

looking good man, nice job!!


----------



## hammer6913 (May 5, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> sweet, like juicy fruit gum. i seem to halfway flunk at curing this strain tho. im not happy with cured smell. sharp&grassy.smellz nuthin like that when put to jars.idk bro~ so damn potent! i get twice as stoned on 3 hits of this domina then 5 or so of my chernobyl. lastnite i pakt a bowl of 1st domina harvest almost 3 week cure,a lil kief on top-i was done at 2nd hit.very impresseed.


juicyfriut sounds good i love the smell of it but dont chew gum. twice as stoned on 3 hits is a very good thing.....


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 7, 2011)

So according to my paperwork,it sez thses 2 clones are at 7&8 weeks.they dont look to be diff stages& were takin from same plant.they just began flowering week apart.anywho~ima get updated pix sunday.they smell soo good!since the cab is almost empty i actually forget about these!!!!!i also started flowering a partycup.


----------



## mazand1982 (May 7, 2011)

lookin good bro!...


----------



## Psychild (May 7, 2011)

Party cup central!!! Wo0t!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 7, 2011)

Thanx man! Try n shoot u some rep when i get on comp later!!


----------



## Smokey11 (May 7, 2011)

Great job bro!! Looks awesome as always!!


----------



## Metasynth (May 7, 2011)

Yup, some legitimate shit goin on in this thread! Haha, KMK, you are rocking some nice solid lookin kolas there, woot woot!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 8, 2011)

yhanx u guys! im impatient now when i remember there still in there~ if i didnt heve a dozen seedlings in there on 12/12, i think id killed them!it was different when i was waiting to smoke what i grow! 6=7 times a day out in my shed! now i couldnt remember last time i fed them anythang!horroible i know! 3 week cure on 1st domina harvest today! the jar goes to the coffee table now!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 8, 2011)

Happy mothersday to all u mama's out there!


----------



## Psychild (May 8, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> yhanx u guys! im impatient now when i remember there still in there~ if i didnt heve a dozen seedlings in there on 12/12, i think id killed them!it was different when i was waiting to smoke what i grow! 6=7 times a day out in my shed! now i couldnt remember last time i fed them anythang!horroible i know! 3 week cure on 1st domina harvest today! the jar goes to the coffee table now!


 So hows the smoke!?


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 8, 2011)

i was alilqwik on that.goes to coffe table after 5ish!hahahaha got company this wk end. but i snuk a lil sample yuther day and its good! i fuk up the cure with this strain tho. i dont get it.smels sharp.tastes good gets me absolutly blazed in 3 hits.no joke. twice as good as my chernobyl& its been my favorite strain. ill get more into it when i can sit down comfortably,burn some and report.


----------



## hammer6913 (May 8, 2011)

hey kmk, just stopped in 2 say hey. been a long day gettin ready or a party this weekend. yea 1st outdoor party this year. ill have a lot of reading to do on monday to catch up. c-ya later bro. enjoy ur harvest and smoke well bro.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 8, 2011)

so this blackk domina is very smooth.tastes good,but i cant put my finger on what it tastes like.ima burn1 with thy ol lady in a few,and she cravin to get stoned rt. now.should get an honest to cruel opinion from her. its dark green and orange,very old skool lookin.nice solid nugs.this was the 8 week strain.sticky when you break a pc off.this strain does nice indoor i must say.but this is my 1st run with my cross,and im very impressed!!!!i wish both phenos had same flowering time,but its easy to tell the difference when they start to flower.im stoned and only took 3! this is nice.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 8, 2011)

hey my photo loader in my attachments wont load pix,anyone else havin probz?


----------



## hammer6913 (May 8, 2011)

cant get any pics up somethins wrong.


----------



## fabfun (May 8, 2011)

no wonder we havent heard from you u been busy growing some dank
why is this the first time i seen this lol
come holler at your friends bro you know were we are at 



Kottonmouth king15 said:


> hey my photo loader in my attachments wont load pix,anyone else havin probz?


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 8, 2011)

Hey brutha man! Good to see ya fabfuntastic! Alota fightin goin on over there thats all man.


----------



## Concord Dawn (May 8, 2011)

sup kmk, waitin for the new pics.


----------



## fabfun (May 8, 2011)

no i cleared them punks out bro its safe
troll free i showed them the door 
and rene wonders why u left 




Kottonmouth king15 said:


> Hey brutha man! Good to see ya fabfuntastic! Alota fightin goin on over there thats all man.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 8, 2011)

i cruise by if its calm. thats all.yal gotta understand it gets tiring.thanx for the heads up!!!! ive been alittle pre occupied latley,im getn back to things=)lol @ CD~my pic loader hasnt been working.ive been trying!ima try again tomorrow guys! thanx for showing interest my friends.but im out tonight.catch up with everyone tomorrow.


----------



## fabfun (May 8, 2011)

bro i understand but sometimes it has to go down like that to get a troublemaker to step off



Kottonmouth king15 said:


> i cruise by if its calm. thats all.yal gotta understand it gets tiring.thanx for the heads up!!!! ive been alittle pre occupied latley,im getn back to things=)lol @ CD~my pic loader hasnt been working.ive been trying!ima try again tomorrow guys! thanx for showing interest my friends.but im out tonight.catch up with everyone tomorrow.


----------



## rene112388 (May 9, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> i cruise by if its calm. thats all.yal gotta understand it gets tiring.thanx for the heads up!!!! ive been alittle pre occupied latley,im getn back to things=)lol @ CD~my pic loader hasnt been working.ive been trying!ima try again tomorrow guys! thanx for showing interest my friends.but im out tonight.catch up with everyone tomorrow.


Haha kmk it does get tiring  hope ya are well man you should be getting your letter anytime


----------



## fabfun (May 9, 2011)

im fabtastic fighting the trolls
i guess we just walk a different path



Kottonmouth king15 said:


> Hey brutha man! Good to see ya fabfuntastic! Alota fightin goin on over there thats all man.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 9, 2011)

Im sure we walk the same path when its real life. Im not arguing with anyone over internet.now we all kikn it at my house&someone talkin shit,im the 1st to standup.besides,we got you fab!like i said,ive just been pre occupied latley.imback &ill c ya today.


----------



## NewClosetGrower (May 9, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> Im sure we walk the same path when its real life. Im not arguing with anyone over internet.now we all kikn it at my house&someone talkin shit,im the 1st to standup.besides,we got you fab!like i said,ive just been pre occupied latley.imback &ill c ya today.


KMKizzle my nizzle!!! whats cracking mang! hows everything going brother? your home is your castle bro. Real quick to shut someone down talking shit in it! hope to see some pics soon my man!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 9, 2011)

Wudup muh ncg! Hey brother,ima get back to werk on my shiznit today&tomorrow.ill hit ya up soon about what we were talkn bout. Ya still... Ya know.lemme know bruh~


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (May 9, 2011)

wat up KMK, DAMN good growing bro!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 9, 2011)

Fuzzy wats up my man! Where ya been bruh?!!! Thank you for the nice words man! I got new outdoh thread in my sig bro,stop by there.this thread done in cupl weeks!!!


----------



## NewClosetGrower (May 9, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> Wudup muh ncg! Hey brother,ima get back to werk on my shiznit today&tomorrow.ill hit ya up soon about what we were talkn bout. Ya still... Ya know.lemme know bruh~


yeah brother no doubt man. ill pm you bout it in a bit my mane
glad to hear your back at it bro! i had to water the babies yesterday and aside from that i havnt even peeked in there in prolly 4 days dude! haha, been tired man and there aint to much to do with them when there 1 1/2 inches lol..they are getting there 2nd set of leaves already and staying realllly low, so looks like the lights are at a good height man, now the waiting starts lol...new cab will be underway soon man...i cant wait!!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 9, 2011)

me either bro! new cab should be sikk!


----------



## greenpower000 (May 9, 2011)

Hey Bro..... looks like you have been busy.... I've been on a depression hiatus ............ I've been slack ass.... 
hopefully i can get outta this depression funk.... 
Germin some new seeds tonight..... 

hit me up in the inbox some time !

Take it easy man !


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 9, 2011)

i just saw ur thread come up in sub area! im glad ur ok tho bro! all these storms,and people not loggin inand shyt,i wonder sometimes. deppression is abitch man!


----------



## greenpower000 (May 9, 2011)

yea, all of these storms have been a real bitch lately. Flooding my yard and what not.... yes depression is a real bitch..... especial when your depressed for no reason at all.. you just feel it.. can't change it no matter how hard you try to focus on something else.... it always comes back to .. why do i feel so bad inside... blah... any ways.... enough of my bitch ass whining .... 

Pot is wonderful... it makes me happy.... 

I just watched Super high me last-night ..... again..... lol..... I love that movie....

Im gonna germ tonight.... hopefully have some sprouts up by the end of teh week. I'm thinking about doing a party cup grow..... I can fit more cups into my cab than i can those green pots i have 
Whacha think? a shiat load of cups ..... or just a few bigger pots.
I'm Vegging this time.. not just 12 / 12


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 9, 2011)

umm....im trying the party cup rt now too!1 partycup for party cup contest. from day1 its been 12/12.i dont know about the root bound situation if u veg.it sounds logical tho.ima say in my sig is my new thread,well the last pics posted i show 4 clones in party cups with clear bigger cups on them as domes.those domes would be perfect size.there qt. food containors i drilled holes in. a gang of those would be great.there same material as party cups.i use them as grow contanors to.there volume is like dbl a party cup,maybe room to veg&still pack in a bunch in a small area.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 9, 2011)

pot makes me happy toooo!


----------



## greenpower000 (May 9, 2011)

thx fo rthe rep bro! 

I'm about to swipe..... .or um... borrow ... um.. yea.. borrow.... a bunch of 16 ounce cups from work (they have boxes upon boxes of these things in the break room)

Hopefully they will work well enough to produce a bunch of small bushy bud packed plants.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 9, 2011)

if you just flower theyll probly single cola,but if u topped &cupl weeks veg,theyd be lil bushes.i did it like that,but in 1 gal cont. with these dominas. the clones from them went to flower as soon as they rooted&single cola'd. doms were in party cups,[email protected] node&lst'd.sex on 12/12,then re vegged for bout 2.5 weeks,then back to 12/12. i got 24.5 g from 1 and 34.3 g from the other.dry! id do it like that again,but like 4 or 5. would be nice yeild! my next grow indoor will be with some autos.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 11, 2011)




----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 11, 2011)

well thats weird! i can copy and paste from my riu-but thats it! wtf


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 11, 2011)

but i cant do it from my pics in computer.fuket.


----------



## Psychild (May 11, 2011)

www.imageshack.us


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 11, 2011)

i got it man!!! photo fucket! posted on other thread.gotta wait for lights on to get pix of colas. 830pm!there so solid! ty tho!


----------



## fabfun (May 11, 2011)

or just send to rene and then she will send to me and i will post for u then u can copy and paste 

we want pics



Kottonmouth king15 said:


> i got it man!!! photo fucket! posted on other thread.gotta wait for lights on to get pix of colas. 830pm!there so solid! ty tho!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 11, 2011)

this was the otherday.this is the light i kep my clones under,not even n my cab!ill get new pix in half hour.


----------



## fabfun (May 11, 2011)

so are u kind of lollypopping and these are 12/12 from seeds?



Kottonmouth king15 said:


> this was the otherday.this is the light i kep my clones under,not even n my cab!ill get new pix in half hour.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 11, 2011)

these are actually clones from the balckk domina i just harvested.they were a 6" cutting that as soon as they rooted were put into flower. i didnt do any thing to them.just bushmaster so they didnt stretch.the dom i cloned from was topped,then lollipopped-then lst'd to two colas.once flowering began i stopped lollipoppin it and some side shoots shot up.thats when i cloned her.she went 10wks!these are 9 i think.i actually forgot about thses2 on my cab. just stopped feeding for few days.missed 2 waterings i think.ohwell.the shorter one got 2 doses of bushmaster its thicker/denser than the taller one. ima firm believer in bushmaster!!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 11, 2011)

u might notice they are almost all 1 finger leaves.kinda cool.lumi sez theyre xtra potent when they do that.idk.


----------



## fabfun (May 11, 2011)

wow they look huge in pics or maye i just got too high


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 11, 2011)

pictures add 10lbs! theyre 8"&1ft tall.all bud.i had intended to do a dozen like this,but didnt figure out how to do it till i was done!! hahahaha im gettn same yeild from a doz small plants as i do from 2 large. alot less work with 2! about 3oz dry. indoor just for fun for me.i get more per plant than that outdoor. i got 10 oz dry from 1 gdp &2 black dominas.all under 36" tall last yr.


----------



## fabfun (May 11, 2011)

all on 12/12 ? if so we need to talk bro



Kottonmouth king15 said:


> pictures add 10lbs! theyre 8"&1ft tall.all bud.i had intended to do a dozen like this,but didnt figure out how to do it till i was done!! hahahaha im gettn same yeild from a doz small plants as i do from 2 large. alot less work with 2! about 3oz dry. indoor just for fun for me.i get more per plant than that outdoor. i got 10 oz dry from 1 gdp &2 black dominas.all under 36" tall last yr.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 11, 2011)

ohhh no sir! every thing in my cabinet is 12/12. but the 10oz is outdoor! im about to triple that yeild this run!j/k dont know what ill pull this time! u not happy with it fab? i know it could be better bro,but its t12s &cfls!


----------



## fabfun (May 11, 2011)

oh im happy 
i see alot of post that smaller is better and u r pulling more per plant then me 
i havent followed thread what u use for nutes lights



Kottonmouth king15 said:


> ohhh no sir! every thing in my cabinet is 12/12. but the 10oz is outdoor! im about to triple that yeild this run!j/k dont know what ill pull this time! u not happy with it fab? i know it could be better bro,but its t12s &cfls!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 11, 2011)

4 40wt12s&8 23w cfls.all top lighting,ina 2'x5'x6' cabinet.mylar. i use mg plant food in veg w/molasses & flora nova bloom,molasses,and 2 doses of bushmater.ya know about bushmaster fab? its the way to go with little setups like mine. stops stretch&kiks in flower to hi gear. the club sold us everything we blinked at! thats just what i use.im adin 250w hps next run.(in sept.) i shut down the cab in summer.too hot in shed. good night all.lets talk tomorrow fab.id like to hear about urz.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 11, 2011)

btw,i really can spell!


----------



## fabfun (May 11, 2011)

do i got to start spell checking your ass again



Kottonmouth king15 said:


> btw,i really can spell!


----------



## bekindbud (May 11, 2011)

Eye kan't speull nuffing write ethur!!! Two stoneD!

LOL

Peace

BKB


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 11, 2011)

ur too muuche fab! lmao google chrome fixed the picture problem.these were from may1st harvest i think.just randomly chose to try new program.


----------



## fabfun (May 11, 2011)

bro u made me lose my hit i had in my lungs with that on haha
but u wasted my smoke



bekindbud said:


> Eye kan't speull nuffing write ethur!!! Two stoneD!
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## Concord Dawn (May 11, 2011)

dam bro, thats some sweet ass looking bud!! way to go.


----------



## fabfun (May 11, 2011)

WOW
hey i been called a lot of things wince i moved to the south my favorite southern term is real name slash fab u are a hot mess
im like wtf that dont even sound yummy



Kottonmouth king15 said:


> ur too muuche fab! lmao google chrome fixed the picture problem.


----------



## fabfun (May 12, 2011)

hey KMK i invited a friend over to see how its done and he is a good friend of mine 
mr420man


----------



## bekindbud (May 12, 2011)

Saw-ree Bro! Datz watts hapins win EYE smoooooke this....Come over and take a hit since I wasted your smoke!

*BHO Keif Blunt with freshly harvested Jack Herer*

View attachment 1595732

*Lace BHO inside the blunt wrap*



*Spinkle Keif ontop*



*Roll a monster*



*Cut and Dip the end in BHO and get WEE-ToDD-It!!!! LOL*



Peace

BKB


----------



## fabfun (May 12, 2011)

wow wtf did u put on the blunt 



bekindbud said:


> Saw-ree Bro! Datz watts hapins win EYE smoooooke this....Come over and take a hit since I wasted your smoke!
> 
> *BHO Keif Blunt with freshly harvested Jack Herer*
> 
> ...


----------



## bekindbud (May 12, 2011)

fabfun said:


> wow wtf did u put on the blunt


Butane Honey Oil, Jack Herer Keif and Jack Herer Bud...Fucked me up!!!


----------



## fabfun (May 12, 2011)

u got a good recipe to share bro
and do u think 6-9 month old clippings would be worth while 
i know i know im lazy



bekindbud said:


> Butane Honey Oil, Jack Herer Keif and Jack Herer Bud...Fucked me up!!!


----------



## Mr420man (May 12, 2011)

Alright I'm here


----------



## fabfun (May 12, 2011)

well about time bro and i waiting for his recipe but he is holding out on a brother



Mr420man said:


> Alright I'm here


----------



## fabfun (May 12, 2011)

and if u guys went to bed im going to declare a block party on your thread sorry if we leave mess


----------



## fabfun (May 12, 2011)

kid what kind of music u like post some videos of what u like maybe u can wake them up



Mr420man said:


> Alright I'm here


----------



## Mr420man (May 12, 2011)

Those clippings up on the beginning of page look like they might be snowed on by the thc fairy ;D


----------



## fabfun (May 12, 2011)

you crack me up bro 
i brought u here so u could see a proper grow 
post some music im jamming the beastieboys old school



Mr420man said:


> Those clippings up on the beginning of page look like they might be snowed on by the thc fairy ;D


----------



## Mr420man (May 12, 2011)

Alright. Alright haha I know


----------



## Mr420man (May 12, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6cVmx5bOaU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Mr420man (May 12, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fl6s1x9j4QQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Mr420man (May 12, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiBLQT5t7tw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## fabfun (May 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;fl6s1x9j4QQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fl6s1x9j4QQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]
always helping lol


Mr420man said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fl6s1x9j4QQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Mr420man (May 12, 2011)

Alright haha


----------



## fabfun (May 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;xiBLQT5t7tw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiBLQT5t7tw&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


Mr420man said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiBLQT5t7tw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Mr420man (May 12, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHFxncb1gRY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Mr420man (May 12, 2011)

This is a newer one. Lemme know what u think bro 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBgp5aDH23g&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## fabfun (May 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;qORYO0atB6g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qORYO0atB6g&feature=related[/video]


Mr420man said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6cVmx5bOaU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## fabfun (May 12, 2011)

[video=youtube;wBgp5aDH23g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBgp5aDH23g&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 12, 2011)

I always wake up as u go2 bed fab!!!! I can show u the bho how i do it&kief if bkb dont. I do it to get wetoddid to! Chernobyl nug soaked in bho&rolled in kief!yum!


----------



## fabfun (May 12, 2011)

bro i need help asap pm me



Kottonmouth king15 said:


> I always wake up as u go2 bed fab!!!! I can show u the bho how i do it&kief if bkb dont. I do it to get wetoddid to! Chernobyl nug soaked in bho&rolled in kief!yum!


----------



## NewClosetGrower (May 12, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> ur too muuche fab! lmao google chrome fixed the picture problem.these were from may1st harvest i think.just randomly chose to try new program.


looking good brother, glad to see google chrome worked for ya man 
thats the only browser i use anymore


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 12, 2011)

Thank u ncg! Uv been a huge help too! I think i left ya out in my shout out! Sorry bro.ima get fresh pix asap!


----------



## NewClosetGrower (May 12, 2011)

shout outs smout outs  no worries kid. just wanna make sure your good!


----------



## rene112388 (May 12, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> Thank u ncg! Uv been a huge help too! I think i left ya out in my shout out! Sorry bro.ima get fresh pix asap!


And whens asap lol always love your pics


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 12, 2011)

Today! Ill get something out!or up i should say! Things are happenin under the sun!


----------



## greenpower000 (May 12, 2011)

FUUUUCCCCKKKKKK.........


Random curs word.... sorry.....

I'm soi fucked up right now. Just got ahold of some purplekush..... just smoked a bLuNt with the old woman.... man im so hungry now...... mmmmm..


----------



## rene112388 (May 12, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> Today! Ill get something out!or up i should say! Things are happenin under the sun!


Today is slowly fading away where's those pics  



greenpower000 said:


> FUUUUCCCCKKKKKK.........
> 
> 
> Random curs word.... sorry.....
> ...


Haha awesome! Love me some pk! You hungry go put something together I find I always make the best food when I'm stoned well not always sometimes the next day I'm like wtf was I thinking with that one?!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 12, 2011)

heres some pics from rt now.i did just trim one up and cut her down.im still tryin to get the hang of new camera.


----------



## rene112388 (May 13, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> heres some pics from rt now.i did just trim one up and cut her down.im still tryin to get the hang of new camera.


Its about time ya showed us some porn  gorgeous! But ya know my favorite was the one ya sent me of the nug earlier  well...at this point guess was yesterday


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 13, 2011)

Yah,proooobly not gonna put that 1 up! Hahhaha


----------



## rene112388 (May 13, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> Yah,proooobly not gonna put that 1 up! Hahhaha


No was a good pic  how big was that nug anyway?


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 13, 2011)

Ill havta measure it.idk 8"?


----------



## bekindbud (May 13, 2011)

fabfun said:


> well about time bro and i waiting for his recipe but he is holding out on a brother


Not holding out on you, just been busy with work....Here is a cool thread on another forum of how to make BHO: http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=31950

Just keep in mind its DANGEROUS to make!!! You can also goggle: "How to make Butane Honey Oil" 

Hope that helps!

Peace

BKB


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 13, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> Not holding out on you, just been busy with work....Here is a cool thread on another forum of how to make BHO: http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=31950
> 
> Just keep in mind its DANGEROUS to make!!! You can also goggle: "How to make Butane Honey Oil"
> 
> ...


 its not too bad really if u dont have any sparks or open flames! I can help if any needs it.


----------



## fabfun (May 13, 2011)

hey i got some 6 month old trimmings i was going to make hash out of but never did do u think they are still good to use now



Kottonmouth king15 said:


> its not too bad really if u dont have any sparks or open flames! I can help if any needs it.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 13, 2011)

Absolutley fab! Im using last yrs outdoor trimmings&popcorn nugs. Unwanted trim will work also. Best advice i can give: be prepared for what ur going to store it in.dont wait till finished to decide! NO FLAMES!SMOKING,NADA!!!! About half way thru thread i have a story where we caught on fire! Dont do it! Remember,store it in something u can get out of! Or can heat up to make it drip.glass or metal containor.


----------



## fabfun (May 13, 2011)

well now i got to go to goodwill and buy a cheap blender


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 13, 2011)

Fab~i use a large salad bowl,a basket ball will fit in it. I rub my hands together thru the weed &it breaks up good.ive never used a blender.maybe its better?idk! Im kinda wastefull tho-ive gotta fukn ton-o trim.


----------



## fabfun (May 13, 2011)

well i think the finer it is more thc u get 
and i got a big box full of trimmings to



Kottonmouth king15 said:


> Fab~i use a large salad bowl,a basket ball will fit in it. I rub my hands together thru the weed &it breaks up good.ive never used a blender.maybe its better?idk! Im kinda wastefull tho-ive gotta fukn ton-o trim.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 14, 2011)

here ya go!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 15, 2011)

okay,so it became time that i needed the space in my cabinet,as it is absolutley pouring here&cold.so i CHOPPED my last single cola.here it is.1 pic is of the last single cola chop.almost ready for a jar.so here it is~


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 15, 2011)

so really now theres not much left to do in this journal now.maybe an update of total dry weight.if ya havnt seen,my new thread is in my sig.im moving shop mainly to there now.time fer outdoh.


----------



## NewClosetGrower (May 15, 2011)

awesome man! are you using the hps on your next indoor grow? im thinking of dropping the 400 and getting the 250, theres just not gonna be enough room between the canopy and the light for the 400


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 15, 2011)

yes sir! my cab is only 10sq feet so 2fiddy is all i want.i can still hang cfls on sides to.or the ends of the hps i should say.but your right,u gotta think distance between plants aswell as temps,air circ. etc.. with flouro tubes&cfls head room no prob. cab is 6' tall.but i honestly let tops/buds grow into my tubes,and with in an 2.5" of cfls. so itll be a learning curve fersher.i just wonder the diff ill even have against 344w t12&cfl.the bonus to the hps for me is my ballast is hps/mh and i have access to full spectrums of both at work.but my system came with a sunpulse m/h 10k kelvin bulb for last2 weeks of flower the box sez? ever heard of such a thing?


----------



## NewClosetGrower (May 15, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> yes sir! my cab is only 10sq feet so 2fiddy is all i want.i can still hang cfls on sides to.or the ends of the hps i should say.but your right,u gotta think distance between plants aswell as temps,air circ. etc.. with flouro tubes&cfls head room no prob. cab is 6' tall.but i honestly let tops/buds grow into my tubes,and with in an 2.5" of cfls. so itll be a learning curve fersher.i just wonder the diff ill even have against 344w t12&cfl.the bonus to the hps for me is my ballast is hps/mh and i have access to full spectrums of both at work.but my system came with a sunpulse m/h 10k kelvin bulb for last2 weeks of flower the box sez? ever heard of such a thing?


yeah man, no doubt. def gotta go with the 250. still going to get digital. i might looking into the dimmable ballast and be able to go betwen 250 and 400. that way the last few weeks when the buds swell up i can turn up the juice. 
ive never heard of that dude, i do know some people that flower with a 5:1 or so ratio of 6500k over 2700k in cfls but not with an hid light. theres a guy on youtube i watch whos always talking about how his bulbs are 30% in the blue spectrum (dual 400w hps), not sure what bulb he uses but i can find out bruther!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 15, 2011)

ill post u a pic of it later too.my ballast has the super lumens switch.ill push in flowering. makes it sound like i got nitrous n shee-it. i gotts 426 fuel injected hemi but she got nitrous too!300ponys atta push ova butt-in.hahahahah yah-i just got stoned!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 15, 2011)

okay.here is some adhd or is it teretts.prolly didnt spell that right.soory fab.check this guy out!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTI-nOYF_dA&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## fabfun (May 15, 2011)

man that guy smoked them without even trying haha



Kottonmouth king15 said:


> okay.here is some adhd or is it teretts.prolly didnt spell that right.soory fab.check this guy out!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTI-nOYF_dA&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Psychild (May 15, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> Today! Ill get something out!or up i should say! Things are happenin under the sun!





Kottonmouth king15 said:


> ill post u a pic of it later too.my ballast has the super lumens switch.ill push in flowering. makes it sound like i got nitrous n shee-it. i gotts 426 fuel injected hemi but she got nitrous too!300ponys atta push ova butt-in.hahahahah yah-i just got stoned!!


oh shit! What's that bitch do at a quarter mile?


----------



## hammer6913 (May 17, 2011)

hey kmk, the pic of last cola looks great. need a hand smokin it. lol. im headed over to ur new journal. later bro.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 17, 2011)

thanx hammer! im making some keif rt.now.its so boring tho. ill post a pic i got a nice pile in short amount of time!


----------



## hammer6913 (May 17, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> thanx hammer! im making some keif rt.now.its so boring tho. ill post a pic i got a nice pile in short amount of time!


kewl. i did some bho this weekend that shit was great. what a buzz. ima try to make some keif.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 17, 2011)

how many cans u use thru how much weed? i use 2 cans thru roughly an oz.ive still got some from last month.my newest idea is bbl bags.


----------



## hammer6913 (May 17, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> how many cans u use thru how much weed? i use 2 cans thru roughly an oz.ive still got some from last month.my newest idea is bbl bags.


i think thAT sounds bout right. we didnt weigh anything. had a stainless steel turkey baster full 3 times and used 2 cans. i wanna get some bb bags. but i havent smoked any hash from it yet. hope ya get some wanna see u use it. wheres the keif?


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 17, 2011)

heres some.this took 10-15 min to get.ive got hrs worth to do.lil gren ,i pushed to much.


----------



## hammer6913 (May 17, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> heres some.this took 10-15 min to get.ive got hrs worth to do.lil gren ,i pushed to much.


 
yea man. lets party. i like that. nice pornography. hows the taste?


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 17, 2011)

u are right on track with me bro! was just comin over to report that! it tastes good!its real crisp&expands! resulting in farting while coughing! but all in all,i think i got a lil too much green.rubbed alil too hard.i wont complain tho.im gonna do it for an hr and quit till tomorrow.id like to press a lil brick or hockey pucks worth.ITS BORING THO!!


----------



## hammer6913 (May 17, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> u are right on track with me bro! was just comin over to report that! it tastes good!its real crisp&expands! resulting in farting while coughing! but all in all,i think i got a lil too much green.rubbed alil too hard.i wont complain tho.im gonna do it for an hr and quit till tomorrow.id like to press a lil brick or hockey pucks worth.ITS BORING THO!!


kewl looks good man. i could stand that for an hour. lol


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 17, 2011)

idk why i cant anymore.at first it was so cool ,now,mmmm...not so much.im the only one doing anything with it it seems.thats why i just wanna make a brick or someting.


----------



## hammer6913 (May 17, 2011)

lets make thousands and thousands of em lol


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 17, 2011)

the way this stuff is keifing i might have enuff for close to a brick!lol my back gets tired of standing in one spot.gota use a desk or somethin.


----------



## hammer6913 (May 17, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> the way this stuff is keifing i might have enuff for close to a brick!lol my back gets tired of standing in one spot.gota use a desk or somethin.


get a board and stretch accroiss the arms of ur chair kik on the jams and keif my brutha


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 17, 2011)

stoner ingenuity my man!


----------



## fabfun (May 17, 2011)

kind of like harvesting and trimming all my plants from last grow first plant was fun then 12 hours later i hated it 



Kottonmouth king15 said:


> idk why i cant anymore.at first it was so cool ,now,mmmm...not so much.im the only one doing anything with it it seems.thats why i just wanna make a brick or someting.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 17, 2011)

thats exactly it fab! same with butter.everyone has gotten to stoned&cant prepare for the high,so i eat everything.again<gets boring.


----------



## Concord Dawn (May 17, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> u are right on track with me bro! was just comin over to report that! it tastes good!its real crisp&expands! resulting in farting while coughing! but all in all,i think i got a lil too much green.rubbed alil too hard.i wont complain tho.im gonna do it for an hr and quit till tomorrow.id like to press a lil brick or hockey pucks worth.ITS BORING THO!!


thats some funny shit bro, LoL.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 19, 2011)

So tomorrow is 3wks curing for the 10wk pheno blkk domina. Ive sampled sum of this pot &its the best quality bud ive grown to date. Absolutly love this strain/pheno.the 8wk pheno is drk green&very orange haired,while 10wk is liter green w/peach colored hairs! Still dont cure to get good smell.i suck with this strain. The bud i bag dry smells perfect! But the shyt in jar much more sticky~idk. Gf brot a bowl when pikt me up from work yesterday,2 hits & this ol guy nodded off! I was so stoned & already tired! She gets blazed&is finished @3~4 rips!!! Bomb!


----------



## stoneyluv (May 19, 2011)

That is just the best feeling in the world.... knowing the stuff you grew is the best stuff you ever had!!!!!!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 19, 2011)

Yessssir! It truely is! Now im starin at the blkk dom seedlings just wonderin!!!!


----------



## stoneyluv (May 19, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> Yessssir! It truely is! Now im starin at the blkk dom seedlings just wonderin!!!!


DO IT!!!! DO IT!!!!! peer pressure calling.... seeds saying, sow me now... hahahaha


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 19, 2011)

Thats what i mean! I did&have 3 [email protected] node now! Have 3 blkk doms,2 lemon cheese&4bagseed seddlings [email protected] node.were germ'd 4/20/11. Kinda slow,but under 1 4' t12!


----------



## stoneyluv (May 19, 2011)

They all seem slow in the first 3-4 weeks... they should start to take off on you soon!!!!!


----------



## hammer6913 (May 20, 2011)

i hope its not to long before the best smoke i eve3r had i grew. enjoy it kmk.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 20, 2011)

Ive had better tasting,better smelling,but this takes the cake for the high!!! Now,i need a seedling to be female so i can grow more!!!cupl oz not enuff fuhsho!


----------



## hammer6913 (May 21, 2011)

mornin kmk, i heard that what i got from my blueberry isnt enough either . still holding on to the colas. but getting very low. i pulled my og kush out of room and added alaskan haze i think. the og kush isnt gonna be very good. no frost.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 21, 2011)

hi hammer! good too see you man! last of the mohekins! everyone jumpin ship! glad ur still here dude! i got say,if i didint have a small ton of cheese<id be back to waitn on my grows to get high.which causes sampling etc!!!! ive got it covered tho.thank god for outdoor!i dont get any qnty from my cab.not to speak of in my book.3 oz is not enuff.i puul that per plant outdoor.u got outside grow going hammer?im falling behind on threads latley.all our grows start to bend together to me!


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 21, 2011)

dammmn,off to work.half day today! talk to ya soon hammer!


----------



## hammer6913 (May 21, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> dammmn,off to work.half day today! talk to ya soon hammer!


have a good half day bro.


----------



## greenpower000 (May 23, 2011)

Hey bro !!! Got 14 of 15 Seeds popped above the dirt in my cup grow off !!!! I'll post some pics tonight. How ya been doin? how is life treatin ya?


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 23, 2011)

Thats a kikk ass germ rate bro!!! My phone being hellla slow on threads,hit&miss on wether its gonna actually post!pos! Ima chk u out in a cupl hrs when im off work.everythings been very well actually! Thanx for askin!!!! How bout u?


----------



## bekindbud (May 23, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> heres some.this took 10-15 min to get.ive got hrs worth to do.lil gren ,i pushed to much.


how did you make that??? How much stuff did it take to get that much Keif?


----------



## greenpower000 (May 23, 2011)

Kottonmouth king15 said:


> Thats a kikk ass germ rate bro!!! My phone being hellla slow on threads,hit&miss on wether its gonna actually post!pos! Ima chk u out in a cupl hrs when im off work.everythings been very well actually! Thanx for askin!!!! How bout u?


Doin pretty good... getting outta my depression funk.. Ya know.. It's Hella Amazing how much better I feel inside about my self and my life when i have a garden growing..... It just gives me something to put all of my nervous energy from the day into when i get home at night. !!!

Posting pics right now... just a few.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 23, 2011)

bekindbud said:


> how did you make that??? How much stuff did it take to get that much Keif?


ounce& a half or so.i go thru my bags and seperate the leaf from buds.the trim is in the same bag to,so once i get leaf&buds out,i put the trim at bottom of bags int 5 gal buckets.i used 3 dbl hand fulls out the bucket.heres the framed screen i use.its 110 micron silk screen.i just rest my hand on a pile of weed,push it up one way,kinda turn pile of weed over&push otherway.then toss into another bucket.do it again,but with more weed.i do it over a 24x36 picture frame to catch kief.


----------



## Concord Dawn (May 24, 2011)

thats pretty cool kmk.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 24, 2011)

Concord Dawn said:


> thats pretty cool kmk.


 thanx concord dawn! Im hopin to watch some racin tonight bro!!!


----------



## Concord Dawn (May 24, 2011)

hell yeah bro, i have a full night, 10 dogs in, start in the first at 7:30. heres the link if you need it.

*Derby Lane*


----------



## Psychild (May 28, 2011)

Concord Dawn said:


> hell yeah bro, i have a full night, 10 dogs in, start in the first at 7:30. heres the link if you need it.
> 
> *Derby Lane*


Been wondering what yall've been talking about....now I'm gonna have to check it out.


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 28, 2011)

hell ya man! u gotta chk it out.i think cd runnin everyday but sundays!! its sikk!


----------



## Concord Dawn (May 28, 2011)

thats cool man, thanks, i had 2 wins tonight, good way to end the week. we have a 10 race mat on monday and only 14 races monday night, guess they didnt have enough dogs for 15 and 15, LoL. that new avatar is cool kmk!!


----------



## Psychild (May 29, 2011)

Pop by my thread a time or 2 and let me know which to follow...I'll definitely try to watch a few.


----------

